# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2013 às 00:23)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2013*

Neste momento o céu possui uma ligeira névoa e a temperatura encontra-se nos 6.9ºc.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Fev 2013 às 08:53)

bom dia...
por aqui o dia comeca com o ce muito nublado, com algun nevoeiro... nao ha vento e devem estar uns 6, 7 graus...


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2013 às 10:07)

Bom dia, hoje pelas 7H30 tinha 7.0ºC e céu nublado


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2013 às 15:28)

Por Bragança céu muito nublado e *11,7ºC*.

O vento aumentou bastante de intensidade, mas a precipitação ainda não começou...


----------



## mborgespires (1 Fev 2013 às 15:41)

Em Mirandela, o tempo está muito nublado e o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.
A minha estação meteorológica estava a apitar por volta das 13.30 (previsão de mau tempo).


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2013 às 17:11)

Por estas zonas a festa vai-se instalando, com rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes e chuva fraca! A temperatura encontra-se nos 11.5ºc. 
Pena não possuir um anemómetro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2013 às 18:30)

Boas,por aqui a manhã ainda foi de sol e vento fraco,desde as 13h que o vento moderado e com rajadas de WSW,ainda não parou ,o céu com a chegada das nuvens pelo meio da tarde ,têm estado a prometer e muito nublado,mas até agora sem pinga  ,com 11.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2013 às 19:33)

Intensificação do estado do tempo! Agora tenho vento forte, talvez de oeste, isto porque a chuva vem contra as janelas de oeste da minha casa. A chuva encontra-se moderada. A temperatura está a registar um pequeno aumento, passou de 11.5ºc a 12ºc. Para já não há registo de granizo ou trovoada!


----------



## MSantos (1 Fev 2013 às 19:38)

Boa noite!

Final de tarde e inicio de noite chuvoso em Bragança, por agora 10ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2013 às 19:40)

Já vai chuviscando,puxado pelo vento forte,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## panda (1 Fev 2013 às 20:14)

Chuva e vento moderado a forte
 acumulada até ao momento 3.2mm
Temperatura actual 12.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Fev 2013 às 20:47)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de ceu nublado, a chuva só chegou por volta das 17h. tal como o vento que sopra moderado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2013 às 21:05)

Alívio do estado do tempo, vento sopra moderado, com chuva fraca a moderada. Sigo com 11ºc.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2013 às 21:22)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Alívio do estado do tempo, vento sopra moderado, com chuva fraca a moderada. Sigo com 11ºc.


 Embora que por vezes mas esporadicamente ocorram rajadas mais fortes de vento.


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2013 às 21:38)

Por Bragança o final de tarde trouxe uns aguaceiros fortes e persistentes!

Num instante recolhi *8,4mm*

Neste momento mais um aguaceiro e *8,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2013 às 22:08)

Ainda choveu alguma coisa,o céu já passou a limpo e o vento ainda forte de WSW,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2013 às 23:18)

Vão surgindo pequenas abertas, com a temperatura nos 9.8ºc, embora o céu esteja muito nublado! O vento vai-se despedindo, mas sopra ainda forte sem chuva! É estranho dizer isto mas vou ter saudades da chuva e do vento nos próximos tempos () já que Fevereiro vai ser sobretudo um mês de sol!


----------



## Z13 (1 Fev 2013 às 23:24)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É estranho dizer isto mas vou ter saudades da chuva e do vento nos próximos tempos () já que Fevereiro vai ser sobretudo um mês de sol!



Eu não estaria tão confiante nessas palavras... o Inverno ainda nem vai a meio...


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2013 às 23:49)

Z13 disse:


> Eu não estaria tão confiante nessas palavras... o Inverno ainda nem vai a meio...



Nisso pode ter razão mas, pelo menos segundo o que tenho visto aqui pelo Fórum, as previsões apontam para sol e frio. Embora se possa alterar tudo, já que são meras previsões! Eu fiz aquele comentário também a pensar na neve, eu adoro neve, e sem precipitação torna-se difícil ainda mais nesta cova onde me encontro


----------



## mborgespires (2 Fev 2013 às 08:37)

Bom dia.
Em Mirandela:
Temp: 6,6ºC
Vento de SO, com velocidade de 3,2 km/h
Rajadas de 4,3 km/h
HR: 70%
1018pHa

Esta noite esteve bastante vento. Tenho registo de rajadas de 12,2 km/h às 3:00, 10,8 km/h às 6:00. Ontem às 15:00 rajadas de 18,3 km/h.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2013 às 16:27)

Boa tarde! Depois de ventos fortes até às onze e meia da noite, tenho agora céu pouco nublado, com 10.7ºc.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2013 às 16:30)

mborgespires disse:


> Bom dia.
> Em Mirandela:
> Temp: 6,6ºC
> Vento de SO, com velocidade de 3,2 km/h
> ...



Hum...valores de rajada abaixo de 20km/h não me parecem de grande relevo...valores acima dos 50/60km/h isso sim já podemos considerar como tal...


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2013 às 17:56)

mborgespires disse:


> Bom dia.
> Em Mirandela:
> Temp: 6,6ºC
> Vento de SO, com velocidade de 3,2 km/h
> ...



Boas!

Deves ter a anemómetro protegido do vento, senão os teus valores teriam sido substancialmente maiores. 

Por Bragança dia de céu pouco nublado. Por agora vai arrefecendo o Z13 regista 5.1ºC, esta noite possivelmente vamos ter geada por aqui.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2013 às 18:42)

Neste momento, o céu encontra-se sobretudo limpo, isto porque são visíveis pequenas nuvens mas muito dispersas. A temperatura está em queda com 7.5ºc.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Fev 2013 às 18:47)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado com vento fraco durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

5.3ºC de minima
10.8ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo vento fraco e sigo com 7.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2013 às 19:17)

Boas,a noite passada e parte do dia ainda foi de muita ventania de NWN,dia de céu limpo e ambiente na rua mais fresco,,com 7.5ºC e vento já calmo de NW.

Dados de hoje 4.8ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (2 Fev 2013 às 21:26)

mborgespires disse:


> Esta noite esteve bastante vento. Tenho registo de rajadas de 12,2 km/h às 3:00, 10,8 km/h às 6:00. Ontem às 15:00 rajadas de 18,3 km/h.



Não terás isso em "metros por segundo"???


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2013 às 21:49)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NWN,com 6.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2013 às 21:57)

Z13 disse:


> Não terás isso em "metros por segundo"???



Provavelmente tem, se convertermos 12,2 m/s a km/h obtemos 43,92 km/h o que equivale a uma rajada de vento já forte! Da mesma maneira podemos converter 18.3m/s e temos uns estonteantes 65,88 km/h vento muito forte!


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2013 às 22:03)

Céu limpo com 5.0ºc. Provavelmente por aqui também vai haver formação de geada!


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Fev 2013 às 23:05)

tudo calmo por aqui, com o céu limpo, sem vento e com 4.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2013 às 23:20)

O vento fraco de NW continua,com 5.9ºC.


----------



## mborgespires (3 Fev 2013 às 08:30)

Bom dia. 

Para informar que não tenho o anemómetro protegido do vento. Isso não teria sentido! 

Por aqui geada e sol.
2,4ºC, 78% de HR.


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2013 às 09:58)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens altas e 3,0ºC. Mínima de 1,4ºC com formação de geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2013 às 12:07)

Bom dia .

Esta noite foi ...algumas nuvens altas e muito sol ,ambiente na rua está fresquote devido ao vento de NNE,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2013 às 12:21)

Bom dia!


Inicio de manhã com alguma geada e agora com bastante sol e algumas nuvens altas e 12ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2013 às 15:08)

Boa Tarde! Pela madrugada, e segundo a minha estação a temperatura chegou aos -0.6ºc mas que considerou no seu registo de temperatura mínima -1 (é aquele tal assunto que já estive a debater aqui convosco, mas talvez até o publique como dúvida, para obter mais opiniões ) Seja lá como for a noite foi fria, e formou-se geada! Por agora tenho uma tarde solarenga com pequenas nuvens mas muito dispersas, o vento sopra fraco e sigo 14ºc.


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2013 às 16:21)

Por Bragança a tarde vai sendo de sol e algumas nuvens altas, e também algum vento... 

A máxima ainda foi aos *12,8ºC* e a humidade relativa do ar tem-se mantido bastante baixa (*23%*).

A mínima pelos meus lado foi de 1,3ºC


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2013 às 16:28)

mborgespires disse:


> Para informar que não tenho o anemómetro protegido do vento. Isso não teria sentido!



O que o MSantos queria referir é que muitas vezes, por dificuldades nas nossas localizações, temos os anemómetros pouco expostos aos ventos... (idealmente deveria estar 2 metros acima do telhado da tua casa e sem outras construções demasiado perto (diria que menos de 30 metros)), ora como isso é muitas vezes difícil de conseguir, registamos valores de velocidade do vento muito inferiores aos registados pelas estações do IPMA.


----------



## panda (3 Fev 2013 às 19:04)

Temperatura actual 8.6ºC e 28%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 12.7ºC
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 1.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2013 às 19:14)

Boas,céu limpo e vento mais calmo de NW,com 9.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.3ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2013 às 19:27)

Z13 disse:


> O que o MSantos queria referir é que muitas vezes, por dificuldades nas nossas localizações, temos os anemómetros pouco expostos aos ventos... (idealmente deveria estar 2 metros acima do telhado da tua casa e sem outras construções demasiado perto (diria que menos de 30 metros)), ora como isso é muitas vezes difícil de conseguir, registamos valores de velocidade do vento muito inferiores aos registados pelas estações do IPMA.




Ora nem mais! 

Das duas uma *mborgespires*, ou tens o anemómetro num local que não regista o vento de forma eficiente ou os valores que apresentas estão em m/s e não em km/h. 

Naquela noite de vendaval é impossível as rajadas mais fortes serem de apenas 12km/h, com valores desses seria apenas uma brisa, nunca um vento como o que realmente esteve. 

Digo isto como critica construtiva, 

Saudações


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2013 às 22:28)

Neste momento, o céu está basicamente limpo com alguma nuvens altas, não há vento e a temperatura está nos 4.8ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2013 às 22:56)

Boas,o vento por aqui vai parando,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Fev 2013 às 08:03)

Bom dia 

por aqui o dia começa com ceu limpo, sem vento e com muita geada, sigo com 1.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2013 às 12:18)

Boas!

Aqui pelo Nordeste tivemos uma manhã com muito sol e com geada nas primeiras horas da manhã. 

Por agora céu praticamente limpo e uns agradáveis 10.5ºC na estação do Z13. E viva à Primavera em pleno Inverno...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2013 às 15:20)

Boas .

Dia de muito sol sobre um céu totalmente limpo ,na rua...temperatura para dia de Primavera ,o vento é fraco de SSW,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Fev 2013 às 16:05)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 19.1ºC e 23%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2013 às 19:31)

Boas,tarde boa...quentinha ,tudo calmo e ainda com 12.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.6ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2013 às 22:15)

Boas,vento fraco de NWN,com uns jeitosos 12.8ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Fev 2013 às 09:17)

bom dia...
por aqui manha de nevoreiro e sem vento...


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2013 às 09:18)

Bom dia

Algum nevoeiro e geada esta manhã. Mínima de 1,9ºC e ainda 2,4ºC por agora.


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2013 às 11:02)

Bom dia!

Bonita e fresca manhã de sol e geada em Bragança (como eu gosto) 

Por agora a geada já derreteu, o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas e estão 8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2013 às 12:16)

Bom dia .

Muito sol e ambiente na rua...bem bom ,sol quentinho,com 16.2ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2013 às 15:58)

Boas ...muito sol e ambiente quente na rua,ao sol com 18.8ºC.


----------



## panda (5 Fev 2013 às 17:36)

Céu limpo e vento calmo
Temperatura actual 13.6ºC e 35%hr
Dados de hoje: 5.4ºC / 18.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2013 às 18:37)

Boas,por aqui o vento de WNW,ajudar a descer a temperatura,com 11.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2013 às 19:50)

Vento fresco de NW,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Fev 2013 às 21:13)

Boa noite , manhã com nevoeiro nos vales porque na serra muito sol , dia bem ameno ,sigo com 9.4ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2013 às 21:30)

O vento continua de NW,mas agora mais fraco,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Fev 2013 às 22:43)

boas

por aqui o sol só apareceu por volta das 13h, mas trouce um vento moderado bem frio. 

temperaturas: 

1.1ºC de minima
12.8ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, sem vento e com 4.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Fev 2013 às 07:50)

Bom dia

Céu pouco nublado e 3,5ºC por agora, mas com alguma precipitação durante a noite. É também visível alguma neve na serra da Nogueira, resultado da precipitação desta noite.


----------



## Defender (6 Fev 2013 às 12:43)

Boa tarde

Vou passar o fim de semana pelo belo norte de Portugal. (Campo do Gerês-Pitoes das Junias-Bragança)

Alguem sabe como está o tempo na zona de Pitoes das Junias? 

Cumprimentos

Pedro Paiva


----------



## Z13 (6 Fev 2013 às 13:26)

Por Bragança temos céu limpo e *8,1ºC*.

Está muito vento, o que ajuda à sensação de frio...

Velocidade média do vento aprox. 36km/h


----------



## panda (6 Fev 2013 às 18:05)

Temperatura actual 8.5ºC e 28%hr


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Fev 2013 às 18:07)

Boa tarde , na serra a temperatura nos 3ºc com o vento a soprar fresco a muito fresco.

A olhar para a Serra da Estrela verifiquei que caiu alguma neve durante a noite , mas ainda assim pareceu pouca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2013 às 18:43)

Boas,hoje o que deu nas vistas,foi o vento forte de NW...máx. rajada foi de 55.1km/h ,agora mais calmo,descida da temperatura máxima,no céu com passagem de algumas nuvens baixas durante o dia,com 8.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.0ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2013 às 21:22)

Vento de NW e ,com 7.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (6 Fev 2013 às 22:07)

Por Bragança estão agora *4,0ºC*. O vento baixou de intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2013 às 12:51)

Bom dia .

Noite fresquinha e manhâ,o vento de NWN mais calmo hoje ,com 12.2ºC e um céu limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2013 às 15:26)

Boas ,muito sol e quentinho,vento fraquinho e ambiente agradável no meu jardim pela zona sul da cidade ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (7 Fev 2013 às 17:57)

Por Bragança este sempre o céu limpo mas com bastante vento...

A temperatura variou entre os *1,0ºC  11,1ºC* 

Neste momento anoitece e a temperatura vai caindo... *6,6ºC* actuais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2013 às 18:17)

Boas,o vento continua fraco de N,na rua já vai refrescando,com 10.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.6ºC / 13.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Fev 2013 às 19:37)

boas

manha gelada, com muita geada mas com o sol a compensar a coisa. 
de tarde ate esteve agradável apesar do vento fraco e gelado de oeste. 

temperaturas: 

-0.3ºC de minima
9.8ºC de máxima

atuais:

céu limpo agora sem vento e sigo com 6.5ºC


----------



## panda (7 Fev 2013 às 20:01)

Temperatura actual 6.2ºC e 30%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 13.3ºC
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 2.9ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Fev 2013 às 20:56)

Boa noite , mais um dia fresco pela serra com a temperatura nos 3º com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado.

Sigo com 0.8ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2013 às 21:06)

Vento fraco de NWN,com 7.2ºC.


----------



## panda (8 Fev 2013 às 18:14)

Céu limpo e vento fraco 
Temperatura actual 10.4ºC e 27%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 14.9ºC
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 3.3ºC
P 1026hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Fev 2013 às 20:43)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol quentinho mas gelado na sombra... o vento esteve fraco durante a tarde. 

extremos: 

1.1ºC de minima
11.6ºC de máxima

atuais: 

ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 6.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2013 às 21:15)

Boas,dia de céu limpo e subida de temperatura...a tarde estêve agradavél ,o vento também não chateou muito ,está fraco de NWN,com 7.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.6ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2013 às 22:46)

Vento fraco e com 6.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (9 Fev 2013 às 09:43)

Bom dia

Voltamos a condições meteorológicas que fazem lembrar o Inverno.

Por agora céu muito nublado e 0,7ºC. Esta manhã registei uma mínima de -0,5ºC.


----------



## Jota 21 (9 Fev 2013 às 12:27)

Boas.
Estou em Castelo Branco e pergunto a quem saiba se ainda há alguma neve na Serra da Estrela nem que seja só uns restos. Estou a ponderar dar lá um salto caso se justifique fazer os cerca de 60 Kms até lá...


----------



## Black_Heart (9 Fev 2013 às 13:09)

Jota 21 disse:


> Boas.
> Estou em Castelo Branco e pergunto a quem saiba se ainda há alguma neve na Serra da Estrela nem que seja só uns restos. Estou a ponderar dar lá um salto caso se justifique fazer os cerca de 60 Kms até lá...



Pelo menos na Torre haverá 
Podes conferir aqui http://www.skiserradaestrela.com/ , podes ver direto na "LiveCam".


----------



## Serrano (9 Fev 2013 às 15:35)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura agradável de 12.2ºC, depois de uma mínima de 0.5ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Fev 2013 às 16:27)

Jota 21 disse:


> Boas.
> Estou em Castelo Branco e pergunto a quem saiba se ainda há alguma neve na Serra da Estrela nem que seja só uns restos. Estou a ponderar dar lá um salto caso se justifique fazer os cerca de 60 Kms até lá...



Se estás em Castelo Branco, então consegues ver a serra da estrela!  podes ver que tem alguma neve a partir dos 1500m. O maciço na torre está coberto de neve.


----------



## panda (9 Fev 2013 às 17:27)

Temperatura actual 11.7ºC e 28%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 14.2ºC
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 1.1ºC


----------



## Jota 21 (9 Fev 2013 às 18:20)

Obrigado.
Fui e sempre deu para deslizar uns metros com o filhote.
Mas era mais gelo que neve. Terça feira será bem melhor, se se conseguir lá chegar, claro.


----------



## Black_Heart (9 Fev 2013 às 18:56)

Jota 21 disse:


> Obrigado.
> Fui e sempre deu para deslizar uns metros com o filhote.
> Mas era mais gelo que neve. Terça feira será bem melhor, se se conseguir lá chegar, claro.



Dependendo da zona onde cortem a estrada, conseguirás sempre ir ao encontro da neve  quanto mais não seja com uma "_caminhadazita_"


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2013 às 20:31)

Boas,mais um dia de muito sol e ainda calmo,parece vir por aí alguma animação para os próximos dias ,com 6.3ºC e vento fraco de WSW.

Dados de hoje 2.4ºC / 14.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Fev 2013 às 21:19)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, apesar da geada e do gelo da nevoa gelada do rio. não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

-1.0ºC de minima
11.6ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 6.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2013 às 22:08)

Boas,o vento agora rodou para WNW,mas fraco,com a temperatura establizada nos 6.8ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 06:14)

Chuvisca...


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2013 às 09:55)

Por agora chuvisca depois de um bom aguaceiro de 10 minutos, acompanhado por algum vento.
Está bastante frio, uns 3ºC se tivesse de apostar, (infelizmente não tenho estação meteorológica)


----------



## mborgespires (10 Fev 2013 às 10:15)

Bom dia!
Por aqui chuvisca.
8,9ºC
75% HR
1011 hPa
O aparelho já apitou 2 vezes!


----------



## panda (10 Fev 2013 às 10:34)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura 7.8ºC e 57%hr


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2013 às 10:35)

continuam os chuviscos e começa a instalar-se o Nevoeiro.
Frio, e com o estado de tempo que está, a temperatura pouco subirá.


----------



## Serrano (10 Fev 2013 às 11:43)

6ºC no Sarzedo, com algumas gotas de chuva.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2013 às 12:35)

Bom dia.

Por cá, chuva moderada, vento moderado.

Atuais 8,0ºC e 80%HR, com 2,7mm.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2013 às 12:41)

Bom dia

Já tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos esta manhã. Por agora apenas vento, céu muito nublado e 7,0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (10 Fev 2013 às 12:57)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Já tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos esta manhã. Por agora apenas vento, céu muito nublado e 7,0ºC.



A minha estação também regista a máxima do dia, até agora, com *7ºC*.

Esta noite conto com os vossos relatos sobre o evento desde Bragança, já que estou ausente do meu posto de observação...!


----------



## Fernando (10 Fev 2013 às 13:17)

Sigo com chuviscos intermitentes e 8ºC em Bragança.
Desta vez estou em Bragança até Terça para fazer a cobertura integral do evento! 
Vamos ver se a neve chega em força!


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2013 às 13:37)

Em Vila Real chove e estão 8ºC com vento forte.

Vamos lá ver como ficam as coisas mais para o fim do dia!


----------



## Fernando (10 Fev 2013 às 14:06)

Aguaceiro muito forte neste momento e muito vento.

A temperatura caiu para 5 graus.


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2013 às 14:58)

Continua a chuver com vento forte.
Temperatura a desder, cerca de 6ºC neste momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2013 às 15:00)

Lamas de Mouro segue com 3ºC e bastante chuva. A ver vamos !


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2013 às 15:08)

Sorte a vossa de terem já essas temperaturas a esta hora ! Eu estou pasmado com os fantásticos 10.2ºc que a minha estação acusa!! A chuva tem sido fraca e o vento tem estado fortíssimo!!! 
Acho que posso ir dizendo adeus à neve mais uma vez, primeiro porque não há temperatura, e depois se caíssem uns pequenos flocos, seriam levados pelo vento!


----------



## Ronny (10 Fev 2013 às 15:21)

Há pouco.. forte aguaceiro de sleet.. a temperatura desceu para 4.5º
Vento bem forte..


----------



## Scuderia (10 Fev 2013 às 15:28)

Estou no salto e ja cai agua neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2013 às 15:37)

Boas ,a noite foi de vento fraco que ajudou a temperatura a descer ,pela manhã muito nevoeiro ,desde as 10h.30m da manhã o vento apareceu de repente e ficou moderado a forte de WSW,a chuva já algum tempo que marca presença,mas fraca e puxada a vento ,com 9.3ºC e ainda a subir.


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 15:38)

4.3º

A partir das 18-19 horas deverei ver os 1ºs flocos em Bragança!


----------



## Ronny (10 Fev 2013 às 15:40)

Novamente sleet.. este muito fino..


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 15:51)

Ronny disse:


> Novamente sleet.. este muito fino..



Temperatura?
A iso 0º a 850hpa já deve ter entrado em Portugal, agora e acompanhada da bolsa de ar frio a 500hpa deverá ser sempre a descer...haja precipitação!


----------



## Ronny (10 Fev 2013 às 15:59)

neste momento 4.5º..


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 16:09)

Novo aguaceiro com 4º, vamos ver quanto desce...


----------



## Scuderia (10 Fev 2013 às 16:15)

Esta nevar em montalegre e ja acumula acima dos 900 metros


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 16:15)

3.8º...em Nogueira já deve nevar bem!


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 16:21)

Infelizmente agora na casa aonde vivo fica a cerca de 600m...nem parece em Bragança! Sou sempre o último a ver neve!


----------



## mborgespires (10 Fev 2013 às 16:25)

Às 15h registei:
Sensação térmica: 5,4ºC
Vento de S com velocidade de 20,1 km/h
61% HR
1006 hPa
Foi registada uma rajada de 20,8 km/h.
Aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Fev 2013 às 16:34)

boas

por aqui, choveu fraco da parte da manha, com vento fraco. 
da parte da tarde o vento sopra geralmente moderado, forte (apenas durante os aguaceiros) com alguns aguaceiros mais moderados e intensos. 
sigo com 7.7ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 16:36)

3.2º com chuva moderada


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2013 às 16:46)

Por agora o vento acalmou, embora que de vez em quando lá venha uma rajada mais forte, a chuva é fraca a moderada, e a temperatura encontra-se nos 7.7ºc


----------



## Fil (10 Fev 2013 às 16:49)

Boas, aqui tenho 3,7ºC e chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2013 às 17:06)

Eu já apanhei agua-neve em vários locais da cidade e a cotas um pouco mais altas já é mesmo só neve quando precipita.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2013 às 17:09)

Neste momento não chove,céu com muitas nuvens,o vento continua com rajadas,máx. rajada de 40hm/h,a temperatura ainda próxima da máxima,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## invent (10 Fev 2013 às 17:14)

Boa tarde, de momento estou com 6,5ºC por Viseu - Penalva do Castelo altitude de 500 m aprox., a ver se amanhã de manhã temos aqui uma surpresa.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2013 às 17:18)

Boa tarde.

Por Vouzela apanhei agua-neve por volta das 16h30. Por Viseu, chuva fraca a moderada e vento moderado.

Atual 7,7ºC.


----------



## Ronny (10 Fev 2013 às 17:23)

A gralheira começa a vestir o seu manto branco..

Ver link http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## miguelgjm (10 Fev 2013 às 17:23)

E pelo Montemuro também já neva.


----------



## Ronny (10 Fev 2013 às 17:27)

Por aqui.. 3.7º..


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2013 às 17:28)

Sigo agora com 6.7ºc... No Caramulo será que já pegou alguma coisa?? De minha casa não dá para ver, a serra está repleta de nuvens!


----------



## miguelgjm (10 Fev 2013 às 17:30)

Por relatos de um amigo, já neva também pela zona de Cinfães. Uma boa novidade


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Fev 2013 às 17:32)

Boas.


Por aqui vai caíndo água-neve desde há cerca de meia hora, e é cada vez mais neve. 


Temp actual: *2ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 17:33)

2.8º...mas agora vai faltar precipitação...


----------



## rozzo (10 Fev 2013 às 17:39)

ferreira5 disse:


> 2.8º...mas agora vai faltar precipitação...



Vendo o satélite e o próprio output do GFS, não me parece que não ocorra precipitação por aí até às 0h ou 3h mais ou menos. Parece-me que até está razoável de aguaceiros.
Esperar que o frio vá entrando rápido para passar rapidamente a neve.


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2013 às 17:41)

chuva, frio e vento, resumo do dia desde as 9 da manhã.


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2013 às 18:09)

Aqui estão 4.6ºC.
O vento abrandou mas a chuva continua.


----------



## Fernando (10 Fev 2013 às 18:39)

Acabei de chegar da serra de Montesinho. Havia acumulação apenas a partir dos 1200 metros.
Na zona mais alta (Lama Grande) nevava com muita intensidade, vento muito forte e havia cerca de 15cm de acumulação.
Desci pelo outro lado da serra e nevava intensamente a 900 metros, próximo da aldeia de Carragosa.
Vou colocar um vídeo logo à noite.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2013 às 18:42)

Por estes lado, a chuva parou, o vento amainou.

Atual 6,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2013 às 18:55)

O vento continua forte e com rajadas fortes,agora mais de WNW e com uma rajada agora de 47km/h ,a temperatura já vai descendo,céu muito nublado e sem chuva,com 8.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.3ºC / 9.7ºC .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2013 às 19:00)

Na minha aldeia não neva neste momento mas já nevou!


----------



## Fernando (10 Fev 2013 às 19:13)




----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2013 às 19:20)

Começou agora a nevar um pouco e vai também pegando na relva.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2013 às 19:25)

Ainda só água-neve.


----------



## invent (10 Fev 2013 às 19:30)

A temperatura por estas bandas tem descido bem, de momento céu com algumas abertas 3,6 °C.


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2013 às 19:32)

Volta a ser quase só chuva novamente.


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Fev 2013 às 19:37)

Já neva bem por aqui! :-D


----------



## Scuderia (10 Fev 2013 às 19:37)

Deixo umas fotos de hoje em Montalegre entre 15:30 até 16:30


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 19:44)

Bons registos...!
1.7º!


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 19:55)

1.5º


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2013 às 19:55)

Subida de temperatura de 5.9 para 6.8º! Rajadas temporariamente fortes, com chuva moderada! Porque terá a temperatura subido alguém sabe explicar??


----------



## invent (10 Fev 2013 às 19:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Subida de temperatura de 5.9 para 6.8º! Rajadas temporariamente fortes, com chuva moderada! Porque terá a temperatura subido alguém sabe explicar??



Aqui, aconteceu o mesmo, de 3,6º passou para 4,8º...


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2013 às 20:06)

Céu nublado, vento moderado.

Atual 6,1º.


----------



## panda (10 Fev 2013 às 20:06)

Temperatura actual 6.3ºC e 42%hr
 acummulada 5.0mm
Vento forte com rajadas de 41.8Km/h
wind chill 3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2013 às 20:07)

invent disse:


> Aqui, aconteceu o mesmo, de 3,6º passou para 4,8º...



Pois tem de haver uma explicação!!


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2013 às 20:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Subida de temperatura de 5.9 para 6.8º! Rajadas temporariamente fortes, com chuva moderada! Porque terá a temperatura subido alguém sabe explicar??



Não sei se tenho uma resposta satisfatória, mas olhando para as imagens de satelite do IPMA, parece-me que a depressão começa chegar um bocadinho mais a oeste permitindo assim a entrada de mais ar maritimo de NW o que leva a uma ligeira subida de temperatura (se disse algum disparate/incorrecção que me corrigam se faz favor).

EDIT: Este _post_ também é válido para o Seguimento Litoral Norte


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 20:10)

Por aqui vai nevando, às vezes água-neve a cerca de 600m.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2013 às 20:12)

Paradela de Monforte:

*Temperatura: 1.8ºC
Humidade: 85%
Pressão: 1012hpa
Vento: 2.1km/h W*

Neste momento não neva!


----------



## Paula (10 Fev 2013 às 20:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui vai nevando, às vezes água-neve a cerca de 600m.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2013 às 20:14)

Thomar disse:


> Não sei se tenho uma resposta satisfatória, mas olhando para as imagens de satelite do IPMA, parece-me que a depressão começa chegar um bocadinho mais a oeste permitindo assim a entrada de mais ar maritimo de NW o que leva a uma ligeira subida de temperatura (se disse algum disparate/incorrecção que me corrigam se faz favor).
> 
> EDIT: Este _post_ também é válido para o Seguimento Litoral Norte



Obrigado pela explicação! E isso vai ser assim resto da noite e madrugada??


----------



## subaneve300 (10 Fev 2013 às 20:16)

boa noite estou em castelo branco e amanhã vou à serra da estrela podem-me dizer qualquer coisa se nevar na malcata e arredores e a própria serra se faz favor


----------



## subaneve300 (10 Fev 2013 às 20:16)

e sigo aqui com 5 6 graus


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Fev 2013 às 20:17)

Por agora parou de nevar, não chegou a acumular. 

Temperatura: 0,8


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2013 às 20:22)

subaneve300 disse:


> boa noite estou em castelo branco e amanhã vou à serra da estrela podem-me dizer qualquer coisa se nevar na malcata e arredores e a própria serra se faz favor



Se vais passar na malcata, ou seja, entre penamacor e sabugal, então certamente poderás ver neve pelo caminho, entre as 6h e as 12h.. É uma questão de sorte, de cair algum aguaceiro, dado que no trajeto passas por cotas entre os 500 e os 700m. Ir à serra da estrela, tudo dependerá se as estradas estão abertas ou não.

Ps: falo do trajecto entre penamacor e sabugal.. Porque a serra da malcata penso que chega aos 1025-1050m altitude.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2013 às 20:24)

Lamas de Mouro segue com 0ºC e acumulação. Deve nevar por lá.


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2013 às 20:28)

3.4ºC, vento moderado e chuva.
Quase ainda não parou de chover desde o inicio da tarde.


----------



## belem (10 Fev 2013 às 20:32)

Bonitas fotos!


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2013 às 21:05)

Céu com abertas, vento moderado e tudo calmo.

Atuais 5,4ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2013 às 21:07)

Alguns aguaceiros neste momento,ajudar a descer a temperatura,com 6.4ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Ronny (10 Fev 2013 às 21:08)

Voltou a nevar na Gralheira.. já com boa acumulação.. http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html

Por aqui 2.6º e chuvisca..


----------



## irpsit (10 Fev 2013 às 21:09)

Sim, às vezes as nuvens trazem alguma convexão e ar mais aquecido, e portanto nota-se esse incremento de temperatura. Essa temperatura ainda está um pouco longe da neve, mas se começar a entrar mais ar frio, começará a saraivar e aí a temperatura descerá rapidamente, e a neve virá depois. Além disso, sendo uma cidade, a temperatura é sempre uns dois ou três graus superiores aos arredores. Penso que Viseu terá neve durante esta madrugada e amanhã de manhã.



invent disse:


> Aqui, aconteceu o mesmo, de 3,6º passou para 4,8º...


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Fev 2013 às 21:11)

Recomeçou a nevar com bastante intensidade. Vamos ver se começa a acumular agora.. 

Temperatura: *0,8ºC*


----------



## Scuderia (10 Fev 2013 às 21:18)

Ronny disse:


> Voltou a nevar na Gralheira.. já com boa acumulação.. http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html
> 
> Por aqui 2.6º e chuvisca..



Caro amigo 

Fica muito longe de Lamego até Gralheira??

Essa webcam é um luxo  boa acumulação

Abraço


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2013 às 21:30)

Na Serra da Estrela já é necessário ter alguns cuidados:



> Neve obriga ao corte de estradas no maciço da Serra da Estrela
> 
> Várias estradas de acesso ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela estão cortadas ao trânsito devido à queda de neve, disse à agência Lua fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) da Guarda.
> 
> ...


----------



## salgado (10 Fev 2013 às 21:32)

Ps: falo do trajecto entre penamacor e sabugal.. Porque a serra da malcata penso que chega aos 1025-1050m altitude.[/QUOTE]

Serra da Malcata (1072 m)
Serra das mesas (Fóios-Sabugal, 1256m)
Serra do Homem de Pedra (Soito, Sabugal- 1144 m)


----------



## bartotaveira (10 Fev 2013 às 21:36)

Já parou de nevar... Vai ser difícil ter acumulação por aqui. :-(


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2013 às 21:37)

Por aqui começou a nevar!


----------



## HFSantos (10 Fev 2013 às 21:42)

neva com bastante intensidade entre moimenta da beira e vila nova de paiva. Já existe acumulação na estrada apesar da passagem de carros. Vou tentar tirar fotos e mais tarde coloco.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2013 às 21:45)

salgado disse:


> Ps: falo do trajecto entre penamacor e sabugal.. Porque a serra da malcata penso que chega aos 1025-1050m altitude.



Serra da Malcata (1072 m)
Serra das mesas (Fóios-Sabugal, 1256m)
Serra do Homem de Pedra (Soito, Sabugal- 1144 m)[/QUOTE]

Obrigado, pela correção! Eu cá tinha a sensação que a altitude média da serra da malcata eram 1025m.. Um coisa é a média, outra são os picos.


----------



## Ronny (10 Fev 2013 às 21:52)

Scuderia disse:


> Caro amigo
> 
> Fica muito longe de Lamego até Gralheira??
> 
> ...



não deve chegar a 30 kms.. mas faz-se na boa.. a paisagem é lindissima..


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2013 às 21:53)

Malta, como estão as coisas aí por cima ?


----------



## Royal Village (10 Fev 2013 às 21:57)

AndréFrade disse:


> Malta, como estão as coisas aí por cima ?



Em Vila Real a temperatura ronda os 3.5ºC, chove com alguma intensidade e está vento moderado/forte.

Menos uns 2ºC e já é capaz de cair algo que se veja...


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2013 às 22:01)

Volta a nevar um pouco aqui.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2013 às 22:03)

Temperatura a rondar os 3.5 º C aqui isto se o termómetro do carro estiver correto, mas penso que sim. Tem estado a chover muito durante a tarde\inicio da noite la para as 1\2 h da  madrugada creio que devo ver alguns flocos mas acho difícil acumulação...


----------



## invent (10 Fev 2013 às 22:09)

irpsit disse:


> ...Penso que Viseu terá neve durante esta madrugada e amanhã de manhã.



Ok, obrigado pela explicação, espero bem que neve um pouco.

De momento chove com alguma intensidade, temperatura nos 3,8º C.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Fev 2013 às 22:15)

Trancoso também já está pintada de branco: http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/


----------



## Geo21 (10 Fev 2013 às 22:56)

Na cidade da Guarda está a nevar desde as 22 horas!


----------



## subaneve300 (10 Fev 2013 às 22:58)

qual é a acumulação na guarda? e na covilhã? malcata alguma coisa é que eu estou aqui em castelo branco e eu gostava de saber


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2013 às 22:59)

Em Trancoso esta nevar bem e certinha com pouco vento relatos do meu amigo que mora por la.

foto tirada por ele no seu quintal


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2013 às 23:01)

Neva em Castro Daire !


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2013 às 23:03)

Em Lamego, neste momento, chuva com neve misturada.
Vamos aguardar pela madrugada e poderá acumular alguma coisa.
Só falta ficar a cair mesmo neve...


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2013 às 23:06)

Sigo com 3,4ºC, a chuva quase parou e o vento é fraco.


----------



## Geo21 (10 Fev 2013 às 23:06)

Na Guarda aumentou agora a intensidade, mas ainda só tem 1cm...


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2013 às 23:06)

Recomeça a nevar pela Covilhã!


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 23:11)

Por aqui estamos "tramados" com a precipitação...vamos ver se passa mais qualquer coisa aqui por cima!


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2013 às 23:13)

por aqui parou de chover agora


----------



## Ronny (10 Fev 2013 às 23:15)

por aqui.. a neve está cada vez mais "seca"... mais neve menos chuva..


----------



## subaneve300 (10 Fev 2013 às 23:20)

por aqui em castelo branco nada de chuva e acho que tão 6 graus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2013 às 23:22)

Alguns pingos puxados pelo vento,a temperatura estacionária,com 6.5ºC.


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2013 às 23:23)

aqui chove, na zona alta da Covilhã deve estar nevar bem :-)


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2013 às 23:24)

Em Várzea da Serra (~950m), Tarouca, também já está tudo coberto de neve.
O mesmo na Lapa, Sernancelhe.

Entretanto na webcam da Gralheira, é vê-la acumular:


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 23:25)

Não consigo visualizar o output do Meteopt para Bragança...


----------



## Hermano1x (10 Fev 2013 às 23:29)

A minha estação marca 2,8 em vila real!
Ja choveu bem agora parou


----------



## salgado (10 Fev 2013 às 23:31)

Aguaceiro fraco de neve aqui no sabugal. Ainda começou como agua-neve mas rapidamente se tornou só neve.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2013 às 23:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Subida de temperatura de 5.9 para 6.8º! (...) Porque terá a temperatura subido alguém sabe explicar??



O que sucedeu foi que a humidade relativa deve ter subido e o ar ficado saturado, logo existiu passagem de vapor de água para o estado líquido, o que originou libertação de calor e aumento da temperatura; fenómeno normalíssimo.


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2013 às 23:37)

Boas!

Infelizmente vim a Lisboa e não estou no meu posto de observação habitual em Bragança, por isso não vou poder acompanhar este evento como gostaria, mas conto com os vossos registos. 

Já acumulou alguma coisa em Bragança?


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 23:37)

O output do GFS prevê alguma precipitação para Bragança, mas custa-me a crer...
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPBG/


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2013 às 23:39)

Onde eu vivo está o céu limpo!


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2013 às 23:49)

Malta, neva no Sabugal !


----------



## HFSantos (11 Fev 2013 às 00:09)

Acumulação em Moimenta da Beira 
700m + ou - 2cm
900m mais de 5 cm


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Fev 2013 às 00:11)

AndréFrade disse:


> Malta, neva no Sabugal !



Fico contente de saber que o elemento branco voltou a essa linda terra


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 00:13)

Aqui chove bem, na zona alta do Tortosendo a 700m neva bem mais,mais fotos de Trancoso


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 00:15)

recomeça a chover.

com alguma intensidade por agora


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Fev 2013 às 00:18)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2013*

por aqui tem caído aguaceiros companhados de algum vento. a temperatura esta nos 4.1ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Fev 2013 às 00:33)

Por aqui já há algum tempo que cai sleet puxado a vento...mas consigo ver as estrelas!


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 00:36)

Fotos nas Penhas da Saúde

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=481812631855233&set=a.481812268521936.91402.441365429233287&type=1&theater


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Fev 2013 às 00:37)

Por aqui o tempo está uma salsada! O céu possui algumas abertas, o vento sopra mais fraco que durante a tarde (moderado), e de vez em quando lá vêm uns aguaceiros. Por aqui também já granizou, os telhados ficaram branquinhos, como se tivesse nevado! Mas não creio que por aqui neve, a temperatura está a baixar muito devagarinho, ainda só estão 4.9ºc. Posso ir deixando de sonhar


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Fev 2013 às 00:56)

Acho que já vi várias vezes "este filme".
Recomeçou a chover _(mas ligeiramente) e a temperatura subiu um pouco.
Registo 4ºC (local abrigado).
Precisávamos que a temperatura descesse pelo menos 2ºC... não vejo forma.


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 01:10)

VILA REAL disse:


> Acho que já vi várias vezes "este filme".
> Recomeçou a chover _(mas ligeiramente) e a temperatura subiu um pouco.
> Registo 4ºC (local abrigado).
> Precisávamos que a temperatura descesse pelo menos 2ºC... não vejo forma.



Boas!
Tenho a sonda do termómetro num local desabrigado e registo 2.6ºC neste momento. Mas há uma hora atrás chegou a estar nos 4.1ºC.

Chove com alguma intensidade e parece que já vejo algumas gotas mais congeladas...


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 01:18)

agua neve agora, isto esta melhorar :-) neste momento acima dos 700 m deve ser so neve


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2013 às 01:21)

Posso estar enganado, mas acho que o IPMA, deu um autêntico Floop,
acho que não vai haver neve a cotas de 400. Na melhor das hipóteses será pelos 600.
Esta instituição que devia ser crédivel, vem lançar avisos de alerta laranja que não se concretizam.
Boa sorte para quem tiver neve...


----------



## Hermano1x (11 Fev 2013 às 01:22)

O estação esta registar 3.0ºc e esta chover bem ate, também me parece que vejo algumas gotas congelas


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 01:24)

joselamego disse:


> Posso estar enganado, mas acho que o IPMA, deu um autêntico Floop,
> acho que não vai haver neve a cotas de 400. Na melhor das hipóteses será pelos 600.
> Esta instituição que devia ser crédivel, vem lançar avisos de alerta laranja que não se concretizam.
> Boa sorte para quem tiver neve...



Já é costume, em média prevêm neve para Viseu uns 5/7 dias por ano 
Raro é o ano em que ela de facto cai.


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 01:25)

Hermano1x disse:


> O estação esta registar 3.0ºc e esta chover bem ate, também me parece que vejo algumas gotas congelas



Vá lá... afinal não sou só eu a ver! 
Podia ser da ansiedade de ver neve...

Eu registo 2.4ºC neste momento, na última hora tem vindo a descer progressivamente. Menos umas décimas, e com a humidade baixa como está, é possível que ao menos dê para a ver cair.


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 01:28)

Nickname disse:


> Já é costume, em média prevêm neve para Viseu uns 5/7 dias por ano
> Raro é o ano em que ela de facto cai.



Os avisos são dados em função das previsões mais negativas... logo acho bem avisarem sempre mesmo que nunca se comprovem as piores previsões.
Se fossem mais brandos a avisar, e se algum evento pior acontecesse, seriam acusados de falta de vigilância.

De qualquer das formas ainda é cedo, a noite começou agora.
Eu continuo a ver a temperatura descer, neste momento estão 2.3ºC.


----------



## Hermano1x (11 Fev 2013 às 01:29)

Royal Village disse:


> Vá lá... afinal não sou só eu a ver!
> Podia ser da ansiedade de ver neve...
> 
> Eu registo 2.4ºC neste momento, na última hora tem vindo a descer progressivamente. Menos umas décimas, e com a humidade baixa como está, é possível que ao menos dê para a ver cair.



Acredita que eu também pensei que era com a ansiedade de ver neve, nem ia dizer nada 
Vamos esperar que desça a temperatura 

Sei que a volta da cidade de vila real esta tudo coberto de neve tenho uma amiga em Arrabães que diz que esta coberta de neve


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 01:33)

Hermano1x disse:


> Acredita que eu também pensei que era com a ansiedade de ver neve, nem ia dizer nada
> Vamos esperar que desça a temperatura
> 
> Sei que a volta da cidade de vila real esta tudo coberto de neve tenho uma amiga em Arrabães que diz que esta coberta de neve



Com a chuva que tem caído imagino, acima dos 700 ou 800m deve estar tudo branco.


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 01:36)

Continua a chuva....
estavam 2ºC há 1 da manhã


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2013 às 01:37)

Na melhor das hipóteses se cair neve será lá para 6 h da manhã e vamos ver se acumula algo, depende da temperatura e da pricipitação que houver de madrugada.


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 01:44)

finalmente parece começar a cair uma chuva mais congelada


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 01:57)

E mais para Norte? Bragança???


----------



## Fernando (11 Fev 2013 às 02:15)

Finalmente neva abundantemente em Bragança !


----------



## Fernando (11 Fev 2013 às 02:20)




----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 02:27)

Chove água-neve com bastante intensidade.


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 02:34)

Aqui começou a chover de novo, e com a chuva baixou a temperatura mais um pouco, sigo com 2.5ºC.

Vejo por vezes algo mais leve no meio da chuva, mas não passa disso.

Meti a bateria da máquina fotográfica a carregar, e agora só vou dormir quando conseguir filmar algo de jeito!


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 02:42)

FINALMENTE neva misturado com chuva em Vila Real!


----------



## Hermano1x (11 Fev 2013 às 02:49)

Royal Village disse:


> FINALMENTE neva misturado com chuva em Vila Real!




Pois esta mas esta  muito fraquinho ainda


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2013 às 02:52)

O IMPA, mudou de novo as suas previsões
hoje, dia 11 já não é a partir de 400 mas sim, 400/600 metros altitude.
E pelo que se pode ver no site, é apenas de manhã. De tarde já nem precipitação há.
Ou seja, pelos vistos a neve se cair é lá para 500 ou 600 metros.
Abaixo disso, esqueçam...


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 02:54)

Hermano1x disse:


> Pois esta mas esta  muito fraquinho ainda



Tem momentos mas nada de extraordinário ainda.
Registo a mínima mais baixa das últimas 24 horas, 2.2ºC.


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 03:05)

Aqui houve uns momentos de água-neve que, pensava eu, antevinham a chegada da dita cuja neve.
Mas neste momento já chove, chuva pura.


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 03:10)

A temperatura continua a descer, 1.7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Hermano1x (11 Fev 2013 às 04:14)

Quantos graus esta a registara a estação Royal Village?
Na minha 2.5ºC


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Fev 2013 às 04:18)

Eu tenho 2,2ºC.
A sensação térmica é agora mais agreste.
Os aguaceiros continuam


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 04:22)

Continua 1.7ºC. A diferença entre vocês os 2 deve ser pelo facto de eu morar na cidade mas virado para o Alvão sem barreiras.
Quando as rajadas de vento vêm do lado da serra vejo alguns flocos mas nada de especial...


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 04:34)

Chuva a acalmar, a temperatura marca 1.6ºC neste momento.
O céu está de novo a limpar, se na próxima descarga não nevar vou aterrar!


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 04:40)

0.9ºC marcava a estação oficial do meteo que se encontra a 2km de minha casa ás 4h e nada cai além de chuva.


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 04:50)

Aqui também não passa de chuva... tanta precipitação mal aproveitada! 

Pode ser que durante a manhã continue a cair alguma água, mas no estado sólido!


----------



## *Marta* (11 Fev 2013 às 04:53)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Guarda, temos neve desde sensivelmente as 20.30.
Actualmente, está assim:


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 04:55)

*Marta* disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Aqui pela Guarda, temos neve desde sensivelmente as 20.30.
> Actualmente, está assim:



A inveja é um sentimento mau...


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 05:00)

Bela imagens da Guarda, tão perto, mas ao mesmo tempo tão longe. 
Já me contentava com uns flocozitos pelo ar


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 05:04)

Nova mínima registada neste evento: 1.5ºC

Actualização: 1.3ºC


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 05:30)

Neste momento vai decorrendo o 2º aguaceiro de água-neve da noite, veremos se passa para neve


----------



## Guto Rocha (11 Fev 2013 às 05:30)

Aqui na Covilhã começa a nevar nas zonas mais altas da cidade. Temperatura 1.5ºC


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 05:34)

É com alegria que relato a queda de neve (apenas neve) com alguma intensidade em Viseu.


P.S. Já está a abrandar  vai ser dificil pegar.
De qualquer maneira já deu para matar saudades, foram 4 minutos bem intensos, valeu a pena a espera de 5 horas.


----------



## Hermano1x (11 Fev 2013 às 05:41)

Aqui esta um 1ºC


----------



## Royal Village (11 Fev 2013 às 05:55)

Hermano1x disse:


> Aqui esta um 1ºC



Agora sim, vejo flocos de neve! 

Ainda chove mas a neve já se vê...


----------



## Hermano1x (11 Fev 2013 às 05:58)

Royal Village disse:


> Tem momentos mas nada de extraordinário ainda.
> Registo a mínima mais baixa das últimas 24 horas, 2.2ºC.





Royal Village disse:


> Agora sim, vejo flocos de neve!
> 
> Ainda chove mas a neve já se vê...



Finalmente


----------



## Hermano1x (11 Fev 2013 às 06:04)

agora ja neva


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Fev 2013 às 06:06)

Estou num perfeito estado de revolta... Não me adianta de nada mas pronto... A temperatura está nos 3.7º, o vento sopra forte e continuo com aguaceiros! Boa sorte aí para Viseu, e também para todos.  Espero que no Caramulo se tenha acumulado alguma coisa coisa, estou a planear ir lá!


----------



## *Marta* (11 Fev 2013 às 06:23)

Eu estou incapaz de ir pra cama. Neva agora com intensidade.


----------



## Hermano1x (11 Fev 2013 às 06:29)

Aqui ja parou vou esperar mais um pouco a ver se neva mais


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 06:32)

Aqui nevaram 4 minutos com intensidade, mas estando tudo molhado, não pegou.
Agora está céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Hermano1x (11 Fev 2013 às 06:38)

céu limpo aqui será que vai haver mais precipitação?


----------



## DMartins (11 Fev 2013 às 07:01)

Hermano1x disse:


> céu limpo aqui será que vai haver mais precipitação?



Muito provavelmente sim...


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 07:06)

já neva outra vez, não é 100% neve, talvez 75% neve, 25% chuva


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 07:11)

Agora grandes farrapos, e 100% de neve.
Os telhados já ganham uma tonalidade branca.

Se a precipitação se mantiver, a neve aguenta-se bem.
Não estão mais de 0ºC neste momento, a neve vai caindo com alguma intensidade.


----------



## bartotaveira (11 Fev 2013 às 07:17)

Bom dia. 

Acordei agora e o cenário é o seguinte:






É uma camada fina, mas é melhor que nada! 


Sigo com *-0,2ºC*


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 07:18)

Já começa a pegar nos jardins, telhados e tejadilhos de carros.

P.S. Lamentavelmente não tenho máquina comigo.


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 07:24)

Parou.
Está a ser um evento superior ao de Janeiro por Viseu.

Principais acontecimentos até agora :
- 4 minutos de neve intensa por volta das 5:30 da manhã;
- 15 minutos de neve moderada entre as 7:15 e as 7:30 onde chegou a acumular uma quantidade minima mas perceptivel, nos jardins, telhados e automóveis. 

Fortissimo evento


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2013 às 07:46)

Neva copiosamente por aqui


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 08:03)

Já está a aparecer o sol


----------



## Mjhb (11 Fev 2013 às 08:08)

Bom dia!

Por Viseu Sul está céu maioritariamente nublado, com abertas. Vejo aguaceiros a Sul e poças meio congeladas.

Atual 2,1°C.


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2013 às 08:39)

Aqui Lamego está neve nos arredores da cidade, no Santuário dos Remédios, serras.
Chegou a cair neve pura por  volta das 6 h e tal, mas como estava tudo molhado não pegou na cidade.
Foi uma questão de 1 grau, porque senão teria pegado.
Mesmo assim vê-se tudo branco nos arredores.


----------



## white_wolf (11 Fev 2013 às 08:44)

Bom dia a todos.
Desde já desejar a todos os membros um bom Carnaval.
Relatos de Cinfães, precisamente de uma das Freguesias, Fornelos a 600 mtros, 550 mtros de altitude, neve só hoje de manha por volta das 7h. Nevou bem, mas derreteu devido ao chão molhado. Bastante frio, mas penso que será sol de pouca dura, pois as temp. ao longo do dia vao subir. Cenario melhor esta na gralheira, onde ja existem estradas cortadas, a A25 só se circula por uma via, fonte da radio renascença. Melhor evento que o anterior certamente, pena estar no porto no work  de ressalvar que aqui no Porto de manha, estavam 4º e cai uma especie de gelo com a chuva. 
Aguardemos por mais relatos.
Saudações a todos!


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2013 às 08:47)

Tal como disse ontem,a neve pegou a partir 600 metros. Entre 500 e 600 só mesmo se viu a cair, mas com o chão molhado não pegou.
Quem está a cerca de 600 metros esses sim tem neve pegada.
Boas fotos para quem tem neve...


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Fev 2013 às 09:09)

Manteigas:


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Fev 2013 às 09:10)

Por aqui neva bem com muita acumulação nas serras e alguma na cidade!


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2013 às 09:13)

Gralheira com muita neve.








Trancoso e Manteigas com alguma neve.


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 09:23)

aqui vai caindo agua-neve intercalado com sol, a acumulação acima dos 700m como ja imaginava  a encosta esta bonita e vou la dar uma voltinha.

Imagens de Trancoso mandadas por um amigo meu



 





Lagoa Comprida Serra da Estrela, acumulação a porta


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2013 às 09:27)

A Cidade da Covilhã acordou assim











Desta vez foi a precipitação que faltou


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2013 às 09:36)

> *Neve obriga ao corte de estradas na serra do Marão *
> 
> Segundo fonte do CDOS do Porto, a Estrada Nacional 15, na zona da Pousada  do Marão, Ansiães, está cortada ao trânsito devido à neve.
> 
> ...





> *Neve corta e condiciona estradas no norte do distrito de Viseu*
> 
> Segundo a mesma fonte, a primeira a ficar cortada, cerca das 23:00 de  domingo, foi a Estrada Nacional 321, entre Castro Daire e Cinfães, na Serra  do Montemuro. Posteriormente, ficou também cortada a Estrada Nacional 2,  entre Magueija e Bigorne, no concelho de Lamego.
> 
> A queda de neve durante a madrugada levou também ao condicionamento  de várias estradas municipais e nacionais, nomeadamente a 553 entre S. Cipriano  e Bigorne, a 553-1 entre Felgueiras e Bigorne, a 515 entre Arcas e Chavães  (Tabuaço), a 323 entre Moimenta da Beira e Vila Nova de Paiva e a 226 entre  Moimenta da Beira e Lamego.



SIC Noticias


----------



## bejacorreia (11 Fev 2013 às 09:36)

Bom dia.
Por Mangualde cairam uns flocos durante a madrugada, mas sem qualquer acumulação. Os últimos flocos de neve caíram pelas 8h30m.
De realçar um facto curioso, este evento trouxe menos quantidade de precipitação, mas a neve chegou a mais locais. Por Mangualde, todas as serras de cota média/baixa circundantes estão cobertas de neve, o que normalmente não costumam estar.
Deixo esta curiosidade para os profissionais reflectirem.


----------



## Weatherman (11 Fev 2013 às 10:13)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da neve no concelho de Vouzela


----------



## mborgespires (11 Fev 2013 às 10:13)

Temp: 7,4ºC com 61% HR
1009 hPa
Sem vento
Sol 
Neve nas serras em volta.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Fev 2013 às 10:18)

Boas.

Céu maioritariamente nublado. As nuvens já levantaram sobre as serras e vê-se bem o Caramulo com uma boa camada branca acima do meio da serra, ou seja +/- 500m.

Será que ainda vem mais alguma coisa? Vou com 5,0ºC, estáveis há 20minutos.


----------



## Serrano (11 Fev 2013 às 10:30)

O Sarzedo hoje acordou com 1ºC e uma ligeira camada de neve...


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2013 às 11:06)

Bom dia

Uma manhã fria com tudo gelado e alguma neve de vez em quando.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8SKEBp8czvQ


----------



## Mjhb (11 Fev 2013 às 11:18)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco e tudo muito calmo.

O céu está muito homogéneo, parecem nuvens altas...


----------



## Mjhb (11 Fev 2013 às 11:36)

Acabou agora um aguaceiros de cerca de 5 minutos em que houve uma espécie de luta entre a chuva e a neve.

Nevou cerca de 2 minutos a 75% digamos, mas é claro que não acumulou devido à chuva que tem caído, mais fraca.

Veremos!


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2013 às 11:41)

Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.

Há instantes.











Fotografias de Alexandra Duarte.


----------



## mborgespires (11 Fev 2013 às 11:42)

Tem Ext: 9,1ºC
Sensação Térmica: 3,9ºC
Vento de OSO com 12,9 km/h de velocidade.
49% HR
Dew point: -1,1ºC
1009 hPa
Rajada de 25,2 km/h


----------



## trepkos (11 Fev 2013 às 12:01)

AnDré disse:


> Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.
> 
> Há instantes.
> 
> ...



Maravilhoso! A quem vive no _deserto marroquino_ como os do sul só nos podemos contentar com estas imagens de rara beleza.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2013 às 12:01)

a cota ira subir para os 800 M  esta tarde


----------



## Serrano (11 Fev 2013 às 12:17)

Começou agora a nevar na Covilhã (zona da Estação)...


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 12:21)

AnDré disse:


> Várzea da Serra, Tarouca.
> 
> Há instantes.



Que belo nevão  acho que é dos sítios com mais acumulação, fora as serras, mas em fotos. Brutal


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 12:33)

Ha pouco na localidade da Bouça concelho Covilhã


----------



## trepkos (11 Fev 2013 às 12:36)

Parece que vão ter uma tarde animada ali para os lados da serra.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2013 às 12:38)

Bons registos pessoal, apesar da neve ser em modo de visita de médico como é normal.


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2013 às 12:50)

Os aguaceiros sucedem-se e é vê-la acumular. 

Gralheira.


----------



## Adrix (11 Fev 2013 às 12:53)

De facto foi/é um bom evento de neve, mas muito soft! No entanto é melhor que nada


----------



## kelinha (11 Fev 2013 às 13:07)

Norther disse:


> Ha pouco na localidade da Bouça concelho Covilhã
> 
> http://youtu.be/wDLqbBMTz2Y



Aaaaiiiii, que maravilha! A minha casa é aí pertinho, na Bouça Velha  Xi, o alpendre deve estar magnífico, que pena não poder ir aí...


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2013 às 13:29)

Recomeça a nevar por aqui!!


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 13:30)

kelinha disse:


> Aaaaiiiii, que maravilha! A minha casa é aí pertinho, na Bouça Velha  Xi, o alpendre deve estar magnífico, que pena não poder ir aí...



Neve houve de manha agora derreteu com sol :-) estive la um pouco e soube bem ver nevar :-) é uma zona linda de montanha, adoro caminhar por la 

mais fotos da zona onde moro 

Vertente sul Serra da Estrela


 

Varanda dos Pastores 


 

Encosta Tortosendo 


 

Encosta Unhais da Serra


 

Serra da Gardunha


 

Encosta da localidade da Bouça conselho da Covilhã


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 13:32)

spiritmind disse:


> Recomeça a nevar por aqui!!



Boas :-) sabes se a GNR montanha esta ai cortar estrada para a serra, queria la ir em cima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2013 às 13:33)

Boas,tal como se esperava....por aqui nada aconteceu ,algumas nuvens com passagem rápida e muito vento  de NW,com 8.8ºC e muito sol envorgolhado por vezes .


----------



## João Pedro (11 Fev 2013 às 13:36)

Que belas nevadas pelo interior norte e centro! De fazer inveja!


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2013 às 13:38)

Norther disse:


> Boas :-) sabes se a GNR montanha esta ai cortar estrada para a serra, queria la ir em cima



As estradas para as Penhas já abriram portanto já deves conseguir subir. Boas Fotos


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Fev 2013 às 13:39)

Norther disse:


> mais fotos da zona onde moro



Que fotos óptimas. Aqui do centro de Lisboa já dá para sentir no pensamento o aroma fresco da montanha. Que saudades. Não sei se posso esta Páscoa ir à neve ...
Obrigada pela partilha


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2013 às 13:44)

Muito boas fotos para regalar os olhos de um acontecimento que está por acontecer aqui desde 2010  Excluindo a serra claro.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Fev 2013 às 13:49)

Excelente partilha Norther


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2013 às 14:38)

Apesar de ter sido uma nevada em modo _light_, deu para alguns registos interessantes 

Não está a ser um evento mau de todo para algumas zonas.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Fev 2013 às 14:44)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu foi momento de mais um aguaceiro. Desta feita, acompanhado de vento forte em rajadas, e no momento de maior intensidade, com granizo e alguns flocos, vá-se lá saber como, dada a temperatura horrível.

Atual 7,5ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Fev 2013 às 15:22)

Ocasionalmente, como neste preciso momento, continuam a ser visíveis, através da webcam do Spiritmind, alguns aguaceiros de neve na zona mais alta da Covilhã!


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2013 às 15:24)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Ocasionalmente, como neste preciso momento, continuam a ser visíveis, através da webcam do Spiritmind, alguns aguaceiros de neve na zona mais alta da Covilhã!



Sim neva bem, não só na parte mais alta mas como a 530m altitude de onde estou agora e também neva  Pena serem só aguaceiros passageiros


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Fev 2013 às 15:55)

Boa tarde! Não sei se posso fazer algum balanço por aqui, já que não nevou nem um floco! Granizo, sim, mas só durante 5 minutos e que tal como eu disse cobriu os telhados com um manto branco devido à intensidade! Mesmo o Caramulo não tinha muita neve, já vi aquela serra muito mais bem servida do que hoje! Falando na temperatura, foi desmotivante, e terrível o facto de estar constantemente a baixar e a subir, membros disseram que era um excesso de humidade no ar, que provocou a subida das temperaturas, mas eu começo a pensar que foi a humidade em parceria com as rajadas de vento forte, que se sentiram toda a madrugada, que dizem? Eu estou a argumentar isto pelo facto, que quando se sentia o vento soprar forte eu ia aos meus termómetros e dificilmente a temperatura se mantinha sem subir! No meio disto tudo acho que posso considerar este evento de forma negativa para a minha localidade, com dois pontos positivos, a neve no Caramulo e o facto de a temperatura ter quase descido aos 2.9º (na minha localidade) coisa que quase nunca acontece em situações destas! Ficarei à espera de novas oportunidades, mas receio que esta possa ter sido uma das melhores hipóteses de nevar aqui no concelho... (Desculpem o testamento)


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2013 às 16:01)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde! Não sei se posso fazer algum balanço por aqui, já que não nevou nem um floco! Granizo, sim, mas só durante 5 minutos e que tal como eu disse cobriu os telhados com um manto branco devido à intensidade! Mesmo o Caramulo não tinha muita neve, já vi aquela serra muito mais bem servida do que hoje! Falando na temperatura, foi desmotivante, e terrível o facto de estar constantemente a baixar e a subir, membros disseram que era um excesso de humidade no ar, que provocou a subida das temperaturas, mas eu começo a pensar que foi a humidade em parceria com as rajadas de vento forte, que se sentiram toda a madrugada, que dizem? Eu estou a argumentar isto pelo facto, que quando se sentia o vento soprar forte eu ia aos meus termómetros e dificilmente a temperatura se mantinha sem subir! No meio disto tudo acho que posso considerar este evento de forma negativa para a minha localidade, com dois pontos positivos, a neve no Caramulo e o facto de a temperatura ter quase descido aos 2.9º (na minha localidade) coisa que quase nunca acontece em situações destas! Ficarei à espera de novas oportunidades, mas receio que esta possa ter sido uma das melhores hipóteses de nevar aqui no concelho... (Desculpem o testamento)



Caro colega isto de acompanhar meteo é sempre assim um dia somos nós a ter sorte no outro dia são outros, é claro que há sempre uns mais privilegiados que outros. 

Cumps


----------



## DRC (11 Fev 2013 às 16:02)

Boa tarde.
No Sabugal a neve começou a cair ontem perto das 23h, no entanto ainda com alguma chuva à mistura. Durante a madrugada voltou a nevar e de manhã estava tudo branco, mas durou pouco, por volta das 10h já estava praticamente tudo derretido, só durou até perto do meio-dia nos sítios à sombra. A tarde tem sido marcada por aguaceiros fracos de neve.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2013 às 16:24)

Neste momento muito escuro a NWN,vai pingando aguaceiros puxados pelo forte e ,a descer bem a temperatura com 7.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2013 às 16:26)

Serra do Caramulo







Caramulo - Facebook


----------



## joelo (11 Fev 2013 às 16:33)

Boa tarde!
Começa a nevar em Bragança...
Vamos ver até quando...
Cumps.


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 16:34)

Volta a neve pura 

Depois do ultimo episódio de neve que tinha terminado ás 7:30 ainda não tinha nevado a 100% como agora, apenas aguaceiros de água-neve.


----------



## joelo (11 Fev 2013 às 16:37)

Bem por aqui... parou...


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2013 às 16:38)

continua a nevar, mais mais brandamente.
Não vai  acumular como chegou a acumular de manhâ, está tudo demasiado molhado.

P.S. 16:43 apenas chuva agora


----------



## tclor (11 Fev 2013 às 16:59)

Boa tarde. Loriga não deixou os seus créditos por mãos alheias, no que diz respeito à neve. Há neve desde as 23 horas de ontem, principalmente nos campos e nos telhados.  Ao longo do dia tem nevado bastante, alternando entre alguma acumulação e períodos  sem precipitação que permitem que as estradas estejam transitáveis. Temperatura máxima de 1,2º e mínima de -0,4º.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Fev 2013 às 17:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde! Não sei se posso fazer algum balanço por aqui, já que não nevou nem um floco! Granizo, sim, mas só durante 5 minutos e que tal como eu disse cobriu os telhados com um manto branco devido à intensidade! Mesmo o Caramulo não tinha muita neve, já vi aquela serra muito mais bem servida do que hoje! Falando na temperatura, foi desmotivante, e terrível o facto de estar constantemente a baixar e a subir, membros disseram que era um excesso de humidade no ar, que provocou a subida das temperaturas, mas eu começo a pensar que foi a humidade em parceria com as rajadas de vento forte, que se sentiram toda a madrugada, que dizem? Eu estou a argumentar isto pelo facto, que quando se sentia o vento soprar forte eu ia aos meus termómetros e dificilmente a temperatura se mantinha sem subir! No meio disto tudo acho que posso considerar este evento de forma negativa para a minha localidade, com dois pontos positivos, a neve no Caramulo e o facto de a temperatura ter quase descido aos 2.9º (na minha localidade) coisa que quase nunca acontece em situações destas! Ficarei à espera de novas oportunidades, mas receio que esta possa ter sido uma das melhores hipóteses de nevar aqui no concelho... (Desculpem o testamento)



Oh rapaz tens que deixar que ser tão lamechas. Deixas sempre as expectativas em baixo, e nunca te desiludes; por ventura diverteste mais se as previsões se cumprirem, porque acaba por ser quase uma surpresa. É a vida na meteorologia, dum momento para o outro cai tudo por terra!


----------



## jotackosta (11 Fev 2013 às 17:14)

Belas acumulações entre Aguiar da Beira e Vila Nova de Paiva onde, ao inicio da tarde caía alguma neve.


----------



## kelinha (11 Fev 2013 às 17:17)

Norther disse:


> Neve houve de manha agora derreteu com sol :-) estive la um pouco e soube bem ver nevar :-) é uma zona linda de montanha, adoro caminhar por la
> 
> Encosta da localidade da Bouça conselho da Covilhã



Essa encosta é a que apanha aquela meia dúzia de casinhas da Bouça Velha? Sinceramente nem sei a que altitude fica a minha casa, segundo o Google Earth está ali nos 850m, mas não tenho a certeza... 

É uma zona lindíssima, adoro subir para a serra pelo Estradão! Uma vista deslumbrante!


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Fev 2013 às 17:55)

boas

estou em Gouveia desde o inicio da manha, durante o dia caiu agua-neve. apenas na zona alta de Gouveia, Aldeias, Mangualde da Serra, 700m +/- nevava com alguma acumulação. 

atualmente: 

céu nublado, não chove no momento e tenho aqui 3.1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Fev 2013 às 18:12)

Mais uma vez morremos na praia! Já não há nevadas como as que recordo da minha infância! Dentro de 10/20 anos não nevará absolutamente nada! 

Fotos da minha aldeia esta manhã, uma "mini-nevada":


----------



## siferreira (11 Fev 2013 às 18:27)

Boa Tarde!
Sou nova  aqui no forum e gostaria de partilhar algumas fotos e não sei que passos devo fazer, nem colocar o comentário, alguem pode me ajudar...


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2013 às 18:53)

siferreira disse:


> Boa Tarde!
> Sou nova  aqui no forum e gostaria de partilhar algumas fotos e não sei que passos devo fazer, nem colocar o comentário, alguem pode me ajudar...



Boa tarde:

No tópico seguinte encontrarás a informação necessária para colocar fotos: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2013 às 19:02)

Boas,está um frio gélido lá fora ,por aqui céu limpo e algumas nuvens em redor ,o vento já não está tão intenso de WNW,o meu sensor novo do Auriol a marcar 5.3ºC e já escondido dentro do novo RS caseiro.

Dados de hoje 3.4ºC / 9.6ºC .


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2013 às 19:08)

Mais um pequeno aguaceiro de neve neste momento. 

Uma neve em floco mas muito rala.


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Fev 2013 às 19:14)

Boa noite , por aqui nevou bem com acumulação a partir dos 750/800 mts o que levou a corte de algumas estrada incluido a estrada que faz ligação ao Piódão , neste momento os bombeiros ainda continuam a limpar a estrada, a mesma encontra-se cortada ao transito ,sigo com 5.3º c.


----------



## panda (11 Fev 2013 às 19:18)

Hoje o dia foi marcado por alguns aguaceiros e sol, as vezes aguaceiros sobre a forma de agua neve
Temperatura actual 3.7ºC
Temperatura máxima de hoje 8.1ºC


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 20:48)

kelinha disse:


> Essa encosta é a que apanha aquela meia dúzia de casinhas da Bouça Velha? Sinceramente nem sei a que altitude fica a minha casa, segundo o Google Earth está ali nos 850m, mas não tenho a certeza...
> 
> É uma zona lindíssima, adoro subir para a serra pelo Estradão! Uma vista deslumbrante!




Sim a Bouça velha anda por essa cota e tens razão é a encosta  adoro subir essa encosta, Varanda dos Pastores, chegando la a cima tem-se das mais belas vistas da Serra para cova da Beira, vistas para la de Castelo Branco, tem uma altitude um pouco superior a 1700m.

Esta tarde nas Penhas da Saúde, mais logo meto fotos


----------



## Mjhb (11 Fev 2013 às 20:52)

Nickname disse:


> continua a nevar, mais mais brandamente.
> Não vai  acumular como chegou a acumular de manhâ, está tudo demasiado molhado.
> 
> P.S. 16:43 apenas chuva agora



Onde moras? Eu quase não vi neve o dia todo e moro a 5km da cidade...


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Fev 2013 às 20:57)

Boa Noite a todos!!!!

Precisava de saber se amanhã por volta das 12 horas ainda vai haver neve na Gralheira ou a essa hora já está tudo derretido?

E se não for incomodo, como eu vejo se a estrada de acesso à Serra da Gralheira está transitável?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2013 às 21:33)

Céu algumas nuvens e vento já mais fraco,com 5.7ºC.


----------



## invent (11 Fev 2013 às 21:35)

Aqui pela minha zona, zero, nada, niente, fica-se um pouco desiludido mas prontos, é a vida.

De momento 2,1 ºC.


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2013 às 21:44)

Aqui onde moro, Lamego, a cerca de 548 metros de altitude, ontem por volta das 23 h era chuva e neve, só hoje de manhã, por volta das 9 e 30 é que nevou mesmo, mas não pegou porque o chão estava molhado.
Só a partir de 600/700 metros é que a neve já pegava. 
Penso que este inverno já não haverá mais neve a cotas médias/baixas.
Resta esperar pelo próximo inverno.


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Fev 2013 às 22:03)

Por aqui vai nevando muito lentamente...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Fev 2013 às 22:09)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui vai nevando muito lentamente...



Não há fotos de Bragança? Este ano a "capital" da neve anda muita fraquinha!


----------



## jmac (11 Fev 2013 às 22:09)

AutoEstrada A7 - Estacao de Serviço - Proximo de Carrazedo do Alvão

Altitude 970mts ás 13:55 de 11/02/2013


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Fev 2013 às 22:22)

Nevou na Serra do Alvão hoje? Amanhã será que ao meio dia ainda terá neve?


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Fev 2013 às 22:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não há fotos de Bragança? Este ano a "capital" da neve anda muita fraquinha!



Também não tem havido motivos...nevou durante o dia mas sempre sem acumular...


----------



## subaneve300 (11 Fev 2013 às 22:29)

hoje foi um dia fantástico neve acima dos 600 m na serra da estrela guarda ainda com neve penhas douradas cerca de 6 cm de neve e com uma queda  de neve enorme fiz a n232 cheia de neve até gouveia desde a penhas douradas estrada cheia de neve dia memorável e uns daqueles onde eu vi mais neve só melhor digo apenas em 2008 na lousã


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Fev 2013 às 22:42)

Andava para aqui nas minhas pesquisas, quando fui dar com este cenário:http://tempo.sapo.pt/local/viseu


É impressão minha ou o sapo anda a sonhar com a neve?? Ou está mesmo a nevar em Viseu?  Da mesma forma ele diz que em Tondela está 1ºc e estão 5.6ºc. Acho que está com os copos


----------



## jonaslor (11 Fev 2013 às 22:44)

Loriga acordou assim.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (11 Fev 2013 às 22:50)

Miguel96 disse:


> Nevou na Serra do Alvão hoje? Amanhã será que ao meio dia ainda terá neve?



Na Serra Da Padrela esta a cair flocos sem acumulação...talvez na do Alvão esteja a cair...e acumular mas essa Zona tem demasiado vento e frio ... (-2ºC) segundo o site do município ... Cumps


----------



## jonaslor (11 Fev 2013 às 23:15)

Loriga ao anoitecer... (com muita da neve derretida)


----------



## bartotaveira (11 Fev 2013 às 23:21)

*Re: Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013*



Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Na Serra Da Padrela esta a cair flocos sem acumulação...talvez na do Alvão esteja a cair...e acumular mas essa Zona tem demasiado vento e frio ... (-2ºC) segundo o site do município ... Cumps



Boas. 

És aqui da zona da Padrela?


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Fev 2013 às 02:22)

Bom por agora tenho 5.4ºc, vento fraco e chuviscos. Começo a pensar que a massa de ar frio ontem nem aqui chegou, a esta hora estava a mesma temperatura! Mas ainda é cedo para tirar conclusões!


----------



## rozzo (12 Fev 2013 às 10:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Andava para aqui nas minhas pesquisas, quando fui dar com este cenário:http://tempo.sapo.pt/local/viseu
> 
> 
> É impressão minha ou o sapo anda a sonhar com a neve?? Ou está mesmo a nevar em Viseu?  Da mesma forma ele diz que em Tondela está 1ºc e estão 5.6ºc. Acho que está com os copos




O de Viseu, se for um registo baseado em estações, provavelmente refere-se à estação "mais oficial" do IM, que não está na cidade, mas sim no aeródromo numa zona mais alta, onde nevou, já tinha reparado nisso ao ver os synops de Viseu com neve e aqui os posts dos elementos da cidade não reportarem neve. Será em princípio essa a razão da diferença.

Quanto a Tondela, naturalmente não é registo de estação, pois não há, mas sim alguma interpolação de modelo, ou do valor das estações envolventes, ou até simplesmente o valor da estação mais próxima (Viseu).


----------



## CSOF (12 Fev 2013 às 11:07)

Fotos de Penedono do dia de ontem.


----------



## Peixoto (12 Fev 2013 às 12:06)

Ainda há muita neve no Montemuro.

http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## VILA REAL (12 Fev 2013 às 12:14)

Por aqui, céu muito nublado.
Mínima que registei, 3.4ºC
Actualmente, 9ºC


----------



## Norther (12 Fev 2013 às 12:25)

Umas fotos de ontem nas Penhas da Saúde



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 







 



 



 

Na Torre, as estradas estavam cortadas mas mas o meu amigo foi la em trabalho



 

No Tortosendo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2013 às 12:45)

Bom dia .

Ambiente bem melhor na rua ...muito sol e algumas nuvens passageiras ,com 13.6ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Fev 2013 às 12:47)

boas
por gouveia esta tudo calmo, o ceu esta nublado, nao ha vento e sigo com 6.5 graus...


----------



## joselamego (12 Fev 2013 às 12:59)

Boas,
aqui em Lamego tudo calmo. Estão 7 graus.
A neve só está na serra meadas e Santa Helena, mas já começa a diminuir...


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2013 às 13:12)

Para além da neve, hoje havia também uma boa "sincelada" na serra da Nogueira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2013 às 15:04)

Boas,o vento aumentar de intensidade de NW,mais nuvens ,com 13.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.5ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (12 Fev 2013 às 15:10)

8.1ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Adrix (12 Fev 2013 às 15:18)

Ehpah ... quero postar aqui uma imagem, mas não 'tou atinar com isto. Não dá simplesmente para descarregar uma foto do pc para aqui?! xD


----------



## Dan (12 Fev 2013 às 15:27)

Adrix disse:


> Ehpah ... quero postar aqui uma imagem, mas não 'tou atinar com isto. Não dá simplesmente para descarregar uma foto do pc para aqui?! xD



Não dá para descarregar directamente para aqui.

Para aprender a inserir fotos aqui no fórum consulte este tópico: Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## Adrix (12 Fev 2013 às 15:45)

Dan disse:


> Não dá para descarregar directamente para aqui.
> 
> Para aprender a inserir fotos aqui no fórum consulte este tópico: Como inserir imagens no forum



Muito obrigado, foi super simples afinal


----------



## Adrix (12 Fev 2013 às 15:53)

E as coisas estão assim por Vreia de Jales = D






[/IMG]


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Fev 2013 às 16:05)

Boas Tardes!!!

Hoje decidi ir ver Neve pela 1ªvez, parti ás 11 horas de Espinho e cheguei á Serra do Alvão ás 12:15h, estava com bastante neve mas pouca acumulação, só a partir dos *750 metros *é que tinha neve.
Depois do almoço no Dolce Vita Douro, em Vila Real,ás 13:45h as serras á volta da cidade estavam cheias de neve, bela paisagem, todas branquinhas à volta de Vila Real.

Seguidamente decidi ir ao Marão e muita gente estava lá, a brincar na neve. 
Ás *14:09 horas *estavam *4ºC* a *1020 metros* de altitude, tinha bastante acumulação em relação à Serra do Alvão e estava ótimo para andar de trenó e esquiar, numa descida que lá havia.

Eu fui também com um objectivo recolher dados de temperatura e cotas mais prováveis quando o *IPMA* diz que vai nevar.

Aqui vão umas fotos do *Alto da Serra do Marão*:





















Mais tarde colocarei mais fotos!


----------



## panda (12 Fev 2013 às 17:04)

Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura actual 9.1ºC e 50%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 3.2ºC
Temperatura máxima de hoje 10.2ºC


----------



## ZeppY (12 Fev 2013 às 18:02)

A minha aventura pela Gralheira e arredores:






























Bastante acumulação, a foto com o gradeado e o chão da junta de freguesia da gralheira

Tenho mais fotos mas é basicamente mais do mesmo


----------



## Scuderia (12 Fev 2013 às 18:12)

Fica um conjunto de fotos que tirei hoje de manha por Montalegre e as suas freguesias:

Salto:






















Pisões:














Chegada Montalegre:





























Perto do Larouco


































Pitões das Junias:






















Quis pegar nesta mega bola de neve 









Aldeia Pitões:









Estrada Pitões para Montalegre





Espero que gostem.


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2013 às 18:18)

Boas fotos 

Também subi a Estrela, este nevão sem dúvida foi o que deixou mais acumulação até agora. As condições na torre não eram as melhores com nevoeiro e vento e -3ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2013 às 18:45)

Boas,belas fotos por aqui ,por aqui tudo normal ,ambiente na rua a ficar fresquinho e algumas nuvens em fase de dissipação,com 9.7ºC e vento de NW .


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Fev 2013 às 19:08)

Boa noite , deixo uma imagem  obtida ontem pela Serra do Açor a cerca de 1000 mts, cerca das 18.00 .





Boas imagens pessoal .


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Fev 2013 às 19:11)

rozzo disse:


> O de Viseu, se for um registo baseado em estações, provavelmente refere-se à estação "mais oficial" do IM, que não está na cidade, mas sim no aeródromo numa zona mais alta, onde nevou, já tinha reparado nisso ao ver os synops de Viseu com neve e aqui os posts dos elementos da cidade não reportarem neve. Será em princípio essa a razão da diferença.
> 
> Quanto a Tondela, naturalmente não é registo de estação, pois não há, mas sim alguma interpolação de modelo, ou do valor das estações envolventes, ou até simplesmente o valor da estação mais próxima (Viseu).


 
De certeza, no inicio da madrugada o sapo tinha alterado o estado do tempo em Tondela para chuva a neve e segundo eles estavam 0ºc. Bom tenho a dizer que chovia fraco e que a temperatura estava nos 5.3ºc. Seja lá como for acho que deviam ter mais cuidado com aquilo que comunicam. Mas é só uma opinião!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2013 às 22:18)

Céu limpo e algum vento de NW,com 8.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Fev 2013 às 22:29)

O estado do tempo tem estado estranho... Por agora a minha estação marca 8.1ºc, com uma mistura entre nevoeiro e céu muito nublado, tanto que são visíveis pequenos chuviscos.  Desde o inicio da manhã que o tempo se mantém assim.


----------



## CptRena (12 Fev 2013 às 22:52)

*À procura de queda de neve na Serra do Caramulo a 11 de Fevereiro de 2013 entre as 02:30 e as 04:00*​
Saí de casa por volta das 00:30 e demorei ≈2h a chegar lá. Apanhei algum nevoeiro pelo caminho e na Serra fazia vento forte.
A maioria do que caía era sleet (parecia granizo) e era o que mais havia acumulado pelas estradas e bermas, mas também deu para ver cair uns farrapos no meio do calhau 

Ao chegar ao Caramulo (T≈2°C)





Acho que é sleet acumulado no vidro


No Caramulinho (T≈1°C)

















Tentativa de escrever "meteopt.com" no sleet acumulado. Não é muito perceptível. 







O facto de ser noite também não ajuda na fotografia e daí não ter tirado muitas, foi mais aproveitar o momento e ver os farrapos a voar ao sabor do vento (o principal motivo da visita) e ouvir as pedrinhas a bater no veículo.


----------



## subaneve300 (13 Fev 2013 às 00:06)

grandes fotos especialmente essa aí na serra do açor mas na lousã nada? já agora quando estive em castelo branco hoje de manhã via-se bastante neve quando não havia nunvens imagino na segunda para ai 3 ou 4 cm de neve digo eu


----------



## Dan (13 Fev 2013 às 09:34)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens a oeste e 10,0ºC por agora. Mínima de 5,9ºC.


----------



## rozzo (13 Fev 2013 às 10:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> De certeza, no inicio da madrugada o sapo tinha alterado o estado do tempo em Tondela para chuva a neve e segundo eles estavam 0ºc. Bom tenho a dizer que chovia fraco e que a temperatura estava nos 5.3ºc. Seja lá como for acho que deviam ter mais cuidado com aquilo que comunicam. Mas é só uma opinião!




Obviamente que não está lá ninguém a ver registos e a transmitir essa informação, será tudo automático. Há que saber filtrar essa informação sem intervenção humana.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Fev 2013 às 10:43)

Bom Dia!!!

Liguei agora a Webcam da Serra da Gralheira e ainda existe neve, para quem quer ver neve ainda pode ir hoje.


----------



## Norther (13 Fev 2013 às 14:19)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas fotos
> 
> Também subi a Estrela, este nevão sem dúvida foi o que deixou mais acumulação até agora. As condições na torre não eram as melhores com nevoeiro e vento e -3ºc
> 
> ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2013 às 15:25)

Boas ,depois de alguns dias de alguma agitação...voltamos aos dias calmos e com temperaturas de Primavera ,a manhã ainda foi de céu limpo,neste momento algumas nuvens a fazer de decoração no céu ,com 18.4ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2013 às 17:04)

Por aqui ainda algumas nuvens a fazer sombra de vez em quando,ambiente na rua bem bom...hoje já houve rega no meu quintal e de manga curta...na rua,em casa está fresco ,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Fev 2013 às 17:42)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, tornado-se temporariamente muito nublado durante a tarde. 
não há vento e sigo com 13.7ºC


----------



## panda (13 Fev 2013 às 18:15)

Temperatura actual 12.6ºC e 43%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 18.7ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2013 às 19:43)

Boas,o vento fraco de NWN e ainda uma temperatura suave,com 12.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 19.6ºC .


----------



## Z13 (13 Fev 2013 às 21:51)

Boa noite!

Dia de primavera em Bragança, com muito sol e ambiente agradável! 

Extremos de *4,4ºC13,9ºC*

Os *4,4ºC* actuais correspondem à mínima do dia!


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Fev 2013 às 21:58)

subaneve300 disse:


> grandes fotos especialmente essa aí na serra do açor mas na lousã nada? já agora quando estive em castelo branco hoje de manhã via-se bastante neve quando não havia nunvens imagino na segunda para ai 3 ou 4 cm de neve digo eu



Obrigado , de facto estava espetacular , nevou intensamente durante a noite e  também durante a manhã ,ainda assisti a queda de neve , mas hoje já só vestigios , ontem pela tarde ainda havia bastante se por acaso tivesse arrefecido e houvesse formação de geada durava masi tempo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2013 às 22:04)

Boas,tudo calmo ...com 11.2ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Fev 2013 às 22:38)

Boa Noite!!

É incrivel como ainda há neve, neste momento,na Serra da Gralheira.
Espectacular!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2013 às 23:03)

O vento NNE começou a despertar ,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## Z13 (14 Fev 2013 às 09:49)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo e um belo dia de sol, numa manhã com alguma geada! Mínima de *-2,3ºC*.

Neste momento tudo descongela com uns mais aceitáveis *4,8ºC*


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2013 às 10:00)

Há instantes, na Serra da Estrela





Fonte: SnowLândia


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Fev 2013 às 13:11)

Boas
por aqui a manha foi de nevoeiro que levantou por volta das 10h... atualmente ceu limpinho e quente, sem vento.


----------



## Norther (14 Fev 2013 às 15:38)

AnDré disse:


> Há instantes, na Serra da Estrela
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A próxima semana sim deve deixar as pistas com um bom nevão, ainda é pouca, vê-se muita pedra ainda, o vento não tem ajudado a acumular em condições decentes, é um grande problema que estas pistas têm, os ventos fortes varrem a neve para as encostas do planalto da Torre, mas bem bom para o nosso país  :-)


----------



## Norther (14 Fev 2013 às 15:53)

Uma foto da limpeza da estrada para Torre que o meu amigo Nuno tirou


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2013 às 16:03)

Norther disse:


> A próxima semana sim deve deixar as pistas com um bom nevão, ainda é pouca, vê-se muita pedra ainda, o vento não tem ajudado a acumular em condições decentes, é um grande problema que estas pistas têm, os ventos fortes varrem a neve para as encostas do planalto da Torre, mas bem bom para o nosso país  :-)



Por acaso não tinha noção que o vento pudesse varrer quanta quantidade de neve dessa forma. Mas este ano isso tem acontecido sempre.
Chegou-se a ver mais neve nas Penhas da Saúde do que na Torre.

No entanto, juntos às poucas "barreiras" na torre, as acumulações são incríveis. eheh





Fonte


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2013 às 17:15)

Boas ,mais um dia que está ser primaveril ,pela manhã ainda foi de nuvens altas para dar lugar a um céu limpo neste momento ,vento muito fraco de SSW,com 16.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.1ºC / 18.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2013 às 20:25)

Tudo calmo,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Fev 2013 às 20:32)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de céu limpo, nao houve vento. a destacar a amplitude térmica que ocorreu... 

temperaturas: 

0.8ºC de minima
15.2ºC de máxima

atuais:

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 7.5ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (14 Fev 2013 às 21:56)

Na Serra do Açor mas em menor escala claro também aconteceu o mesmo ,pela serra e quando a neve é tocada a vento chamam a neve ladroa.

Pela serra dia bem ameno com algumas nuvens altas , a olhar para a Estrela lentamente vai perdendo o seu manto branco restanto já muito pouco, sigo com 3.5ºc.


----------



## panda (14 Fev 2013 às 22:14)

Temperatura actual 7.3ºC e 59%hr
Dados de hoje 3.5ºC / 17.8ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2013 às 23:29)

Por aqui o céu está essencialmente limpo, com 6.1ºc. O vento sopra muito fraco.


----------



## Norther (15 Fev 2013 às 00:22)

AnDré disse:


> Por acaso não tinha noção que o vento pudesse varrer quanta quantidade de neve dessa forma. Mas este ano isso tem acontecido sempre.
> Chegou-se a ver mais neve nas Penhas da Saúde do que na Torre.
> 
> No entanto, juntos às poucas "barreiras" na torre, as acumulações são incríveis. eheh
> ...





Aí esta um belo exemplo, um dos citios onde ela fica retida, metade foi capaz de vir empurrada pelo vento das pistas


----------



## Z13 (15 Fev 2013 às 10:50)

Mais uma madrugada de geada por Bragança. Mínima de *-0,7ºC*

Neste momento céu praticamente limpo e *10,4ºC*


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Fev 2013 às 10:57)

Norther disse:


> A próxima semana sim deve deixar as pistas com um bom nevão, ainda é pouca, vê-se muita pedra ainda



Nother e AnDré,

Continuem a dar noticias sff. Ando cá com uma vontade de montanha. Estou a ver que na Páscoa não vai dar para ir a lado nenhum. Se houver neve na nossa Serra sempre hei-de arranjar maneira de lá dar um pulinho. Comprei uns Von Zipper topo de gama num saldo louco ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2013 às 15:50)

Boas ,mais uma tarde de ambiente morno ao sol ,vento fraco de ESE,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Fev 2013 às 17:26)

Boa tarde.

Céu limpo ou pouco nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco e tempo de pré-primavera.

Atual 11,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2013 às 18:00)

Boas,por aqui o sol já se foi ,céu limpo e vento muito fraco de SE,com 14.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Fev 2013 às 18:04)

Sol posto, começa a resfriar o ambiente, com céu limpo e vento fraco, há de ser outra noite de geada nos sítios mais abrigados...

Atual 11,4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Fev 2013 às 20:52)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de algum nevoeiro sobre o rio, apesar disso o sol dominou durante todo o dia com algumas nuvens altas. o dia foi frio da parte da manha mas aquecendo á tarde.

temperaturas: 

1.5ºC de minima
14.1ºC de máxima

atualmente o céu esta limpo, não ha vento e sigo com 8.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2013 às 21:35)

Boas,sem vento com 8.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2013 às 15:10)

Boas,hoje o dia já se apresenta diferente...sinal de mundança ,até agora muitas nuvens e anternando com sol,noite sem vento ajudou a descer temperatura,com 14.3ºC e o vento a despertar de SSW.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Fev 2013 às 15:49)

Boas alguém está confiante para neve a partir de amanhã ?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2013 às 16:57)

Mais nuvens e sem sol,com 13.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2013 às 17:33)

AndréFrade disse:


> Boas alguém está confiante para neve a partir de amanhã ?



*Previsão para domingo, 17.fevereiro.2013*


> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
> Céu muito nublado, com abertas para o final do dia.
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2013 às 18:24)

Boas tardes.

Por cá o dia foi de céu crescentemente nublado e vento moderado, que foi amainando.
Agora, céu nublado, e vento fraco do quadrante W.

Atual 9,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2013 às 19:10)

Boas,meio nublado com vento fraco,com 10.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.1ºC / 14.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2013 às 19:15)

Bom fim de tarde! O dia foi ameno, com um progressivo aumento da nebulosidade, que é ainda um pouco alta. Por agora a minha estação marca 11ºc.


----------



## Serrano (16 Fev 2013 às 19:25)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 8.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2013 às 22:26)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NW,com 7.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (17 Fev 2013 às 00:41)

Boa noite,

dia primaveril por Trás-os-Montes (mais um!) com a temperatura a variar entre os *1,0ºC  15,2ºC*.

Neste momento a temperatura é de *4,0ºC*


----------



## Z13 (17 Fev 2013 às 00:54)

Esta tarde dei uma volta pelo vale do Douro Internacional e já havia muitas amendoeiras em flor, que tornavam a paisagem deslumbrante...


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2013 às 02:11)

Muito bom Z13. 

Cheirinho a Primavera no Nordeste Transmontano.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2013 às 11:56)

Boas,estava prometido ...já anda por cá ,começou por ser aguaceiros fracos desde as 9h30m,agora mais moderada e certinha,com 9.0ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2013 às 13:01)

Os aguaceiros continuam certinhos e direitos ,com 8.7ºC e um vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2013 às 16:49)

Vai nevando nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2013 às 17:00)

Z13 disse:


> Esta tarde dei uma volta pelo vale do Douro Internacional e já havia muitas amendoeiras em flor, que tornavam a paisagem deslumbrante...



Já começa a ser a altura de florirem


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Fev 2013 às 17:13)

Boa tarde! A chuva também aqui chegou , tem sido fraca a moderada e o vento praticamente nem se sente. A temperatura mínima alcançada foi 8ºc, contudo por agora tenho 10.6ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2013 às 17:15)

Ainda continua a ,mas fraca,com vento fraco de SSE,com 9.8ºC que é max. do dia.


----------



## Serrano (17 Fev 2013 às 18:42)

Chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 7.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Fev 2013 às 19:17)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu foi um dia de bastante chuva, apesar de ser em fraca intensidade, mas de forma constante. O vento foi fraco, pouco significativo.

Atual 9,1ºC, com 10,0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2013 às 19:25)

Neste momento chove moderado e o vento aumentar de intensidade de SSW,10.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 10.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Fev 2013 às 22:12)

Depois de umas pequenas abertas, que fizeram descer a temperatura até aos 9.1ºc, chove fraco novamente, com vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2013 às 22:35)

Por aqui o céu já passou a limpo,esta já lá vai...venha a próxima ,com 9.0ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Fev 2013 às 08:40)

bom dia
por aqui o dia comeÃ§a com ceu nublado, e com algum nevoeiro nas zonas baixas... nao ha vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2013 às 12:56)

Bom dia!

Pela manhã muito nevoeiro...bastante denso ,já houve algumas abertas,mas o céu continua muito nublado por nuvens baixas,com 11.2ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Fev 2013 às 19:10)

Boa noite , pela serra alguns chuviscos e a temperatura nos 5º com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2013 às 20:05)

Boas,andaram por aqui umas nuvens negras a prometer...mas não dei em nada ,pelo fim tarde sumiram-se ,nuvens altas e sem vento,com 9.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.4ºC / 12.2ºC.

Pricipitação de ontem 11.0mm...dados do IPMA


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Fev 2013 às 20:29)

por aqui o o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

7.3ºC de minima
13.6ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 10.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2013 às 10:50)

Durante a noite, caiu mais alguma neve que vai compondo os pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.

Depois de um inicio de inverno miserável, Fevereiro está a quebrar o jejum.

Imagens desta manhã, pela Escola de Esqui e Snowboard Turistrela - Serra da Estrela


----------



## dlourenco (19 Fev 2013 às 11:01)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*

Pessoal mais entendido, não vou perguntar se vai haver neve na torre em Março porque isso é impossível prever, mas é costume na generalidade dos anos encontrar o elemento branco nas primeiras semanas de Março nos pontos mais altos da Estrela?


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2013 às 11:11)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*



dlourenco disse:


> Pessoal mais entendido, não vou perguntar se vai haver neve na torre em Março porque isso é impossível prever, mas é costume na generalidade dos anos encontrar o elemento branco nas primeiras semanas de Março nos pontos mais altos da Estrela?



Movi o post para este que é o tópico indicado para a pergunta que fez. Tentando responder à pergunta, Março é dos meses com maior probabilidade de encontrar neve nos pontos mais altos da Estrela.


----------



## AnDré (19 Fev 2013 às 11:15)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*



dlourenco disse:


> Pessoal mais entendido, não vou perguntar se vai haver neve na torre em Março porque isso é impossível prever, mas é costume na generalidade dos anos encontrar o elemento branco nas primeiras semanas de Março nos pontos mais altos da Estrela?



Sim, é comum haver neve no mês de Março.

Quanto a previsões, até ao final do mês, o maciço central, que nesta altura até se encontra bem composto, deverá acumular mais qualquer coisa.

Depois depende, obviamente das previsões, sendo que o pior inimigo da neve é a chuva.


----------



## dlourenco (19 Fev 2013 às 11:22)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*



Dan disse:


> Movi o post para este que é o tópico indicado para a pergunta que fez. Tentando responder à pergunta, Março é dos meses com maior probabilidade de encontrar neve nos pontos mais altos da Estrela.



Obrigado Dan. Desconhecia isso, sempre a aprender


----------



## Norther (19 Fev 2013 às 12:05)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013*



dlourenco disse:


> Obrigado Dan. Desconhecia isso, sempre a aprender



Ah anos em que temos queda de neve ate ao inicio de Maio, vai depender da circulação atmosférica, o mês de Abril costuma ser bom, se for um mês de Abril normal cai muita precipitação e se trouxer ar frio em altura acumula bem, ainda me lembro em Julho estar deitado em cima de um "retalho" de neve na Torre 

neste momento na Torre tenho informação que esta 1ºC sem vento e com nevoeiro, nevou um pouco de manhã.

pela cova da beira tem caído aguaceiros fracos sem vento e ambiente quente para mim :-)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2013 às 12:05)

Bom dia.

Noite calma sem vento e nublado,pela manhã entre as 6h e 9h ainda foram de aguaceiros fracos,neste momento o céu muito nublado e vento muito fraco de ESE,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2013 às 12:55)

Neste momento vai pingando ,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## Norther (19 Fev 2013 às 13:07)

A momentos na Torre Serra da Estrela


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Fev 2013 às 14:05)

boas
por aqui a manha foi de cet muito nublado, no entanto com algum sol ha mistura. nao ha vento.
atualmente esta muito escuro a sul, sigo com 13.3Â°C...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2013 às 14:40)

Boas,por aqui os pingos depressa passaram a aguaceiros moderados...e continuam sobre um céu carregado de nuvens escuras e com deslocação devagarinho ,com 9.6ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Fev 2013 às 14:59)

comecou a chover moderado, e sem vento. esta escuro e a temperatura desce para os 9.9Â°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2013 às 16:01)

Tudo igual...os aguaceiros continuam ,nuvens escuras e sem vento,com 8.9ºC.


----------



## Norther (19 Fev 2013 às 17:18)

vai caindo um belo aguaceiro, ja dura desde as 2h da tarde, na Torre esta nevar, uma neve fina mas cai desde a manha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2013 às 17:36)

Continua tudo tapado com os aguaceiros a cair ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2013 às 18:38)

Por aqui ainda continua a ...pela imagem do radar vai durar mais algum tempo com ,vento fraco de NWN,com 8.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 10.6ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Fev 2013 às 21:39)

Temperatura actual 7.6ºC
Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 10.8ºC
 acumulada 3.5mm


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Fev 2013 às 21:59)

Boa noite , pela serra hoje a temperatura nos 6º c  com vento a soprar fraco a bonaçoso , alguns aguaceiros .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2013 às 22:02)

Boas,por aqui o céu muito nublado e ainda ,mas fraca,com 7.8ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2013 às 23:37)

Com 8.0ºC e novamente uma chuva certinha .


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Fev 2013 às 00:44)

final da tarde com alguma chuva, mas sem vento. 

estremos: 

7.3ºC de minima
12.6ºC de máxima

atualmente: 

nevoeiro, sem vento e com 8.2ºC


----------



## AnDré (20 Fev 2013 às 09:54)

Para os amantes de ski, a serra da Estrela acordou hoje com um bom manto branco.

Deve ser dos melhores dias da temporada para a prática de desportos na neve.

Agora mesmo:


















Para os próximos dias a previsão aponta para que caiam mais uns centímetros de neve


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Fev 2013 às 14:45)

boas 
manha de ceu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 12.4Â°C...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2013 às 15:55)

Boas,pela madrugada ainda chuviscou,a manhã foi de céu muito nublado,neste momento muitas nuvens com o sol de vez em quando aparecer ,com 12.2ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2013 às 18:41)

Boas,o resto da tarde...já não foi visto o sol ,o céu tapou-se de nuvens e continua,tudo calmo sem vento ,com 9.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.6ºC / 13.0ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Fev 2013 às 19:53)

Temperatura actual 8.4ºC
Temperatura máxima de hoje 9.9ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Fev 2013 às 20:23)

Boa noite, pela serra a temperatura nos 4º c com o vento a soprar fraco ,com algum nevoeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2013 às 21:53)

Meio nublado e sem vento,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## srr (21 Fev 2013 às 08:43)

Esta noite já rendeu 6mm...venha mais 

Que manha....á mto tempo que nao tinhamos uma manha tão Invernal..mto bom


----------



## srr (21 Fev 2013 às 10:02)

Uns Surpreendentes 12 mm....e acabou o 1º Evento

Ceu azul no Orizonte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2013 às 13:18)

Boas,por aqui a madrugada e manhã,foi de alguma chuva e entre as 7/8h,ainda mais choveu,desde as 12h que deixou de chover ,neste momento muitas nuvens e por vezes com sol ,subida na temperatura com 13.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2013 às 14:08)

Boas ,mais sol e menos nuvens,o sol está quentinho ,com 15.0ºC...sabe bem .


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Fev 2013 às 14:57)

boas
por aqui a manha foi de alguma chuva, mas com o ceu muito nublado com algum sol... vento fraco e sigo com 14.8Â°C...


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Fev 2013 às 15:55)

Neste momento, o céu possui nuvens muito escuras, diria que são cúmulo-Nimbos e Estratocúmulos, a noite parece prometer uma valente festa de chuva, talvez granizo e trovoada! Para já, ainda são também visíveis algumas abertas, o vento sopra moderado e estão 16.3ºc.


----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Fev 2013 às 19:27)

Começa por aqui a chover com alguma intensidade, de momento ainde sem trovoada.


----------



## Norther (21 Fev 2013 às 19:37)

vai chovendo bem, ja choveu com muita intensidade entre as 18:30 e as 19h, 

a pouco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2013 às 20:06)

Boas,depois de uma tarde calma e ambiente agradável,ao fim do dia o céu apareceu com muitas nuvens negras e já de noite muitos relâmpagos ao longe que ao fim dei em muita chuva e vento  e continua a chover,com 10.2ºC.

dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Fev 2013 às 20:24)

por aqui a tarde foi deceu muito nublado, ja choveu... nao sei se houve vento ou trovoda pois estou a trabalhar... atualmente nao chove nao ha vento...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2013 às 22:19)

Boas,por aqui já tudo calmo ,céu já limpo de nuvens e vento de WNW,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Fev 2013 às 22:40)

Boa noite! A situação tem vindo a acalmar, ocorreram alguns relâmpagos  entre as 17h e as 18h, com chuva moderada, e vento também moderado. Para já chove fraco, o vento também está fraco, e o céu parece estar muito carregado! A serra do Caramulo está completamente encoberta!  Estão 9.5ºc neste momento!


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Fev 2013 às 01:12)

tudo calmo por aqui, céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 8.8ºC

extremos:

14.8ºC de máxima
9.8ºC de minima


----------



## Z13 (22 Fev 2013 às 10:08)

Por Bragança o dia está muito cinzento. Já choveu e a mínima foi de *5,5ºC*

Neste momento estão *6,7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (22 Fev 2013 às 10:12)

Vai nevando nas Penhas da Saúde.
Vídeo - Escola de Esqui e Snowboard Turistrela - Serra da Estrela. (facebook)

Os acessos à Torre encontram-se encerrados.


----------



## trepkos (22 Fev 2013 às 10:26)

AnDré disse:


> Vai nevando nas Penhas da Saúde.
> Vídeo - Escola de Esqui e Snowboard Turistrela - Serra da Estrela. (facebook)
> 
> Os acessos à Torre encontram-se encerrados.



Vou sair para a Serra ao final do dia, espero ao menos que os acessos ao Sabugueiro por Manteigas se mantenham abertos.


----------



## Nickname (22 Fev 2013 às 10:33)

Chove intensamente desde as 9 da manhã, está fresco, uns 7ºC.


----------



## trepkos (22 Fev 2013 às 11:55)

Já reabriram as estradas de acesso à torre.


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Fev 2013 às 12:59)

Ja nevou no cimo da serra do alvão pouca mas ja se nota


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Fev 2013 às 14:46)

boas

chove forte com algum granizo, acompanhado por trovoada e vento moderado. 
a temperatura caiu bastante desde o inicio do aguaceiro. de 12ºC caiu para 7.8ºC


----------



## Norther (22 Fev 2013 às 15:11)

Em Trancoso disseram-me agora que cai água neve, mais neve do que água depois de uma valente queda de granizo e ja vi uma foto que ele mandou para o tele, é verdade


----------



## Z13 (22 Fev 2013 às 15:20)

Aqui por Bragança já tivemos uns bons aguaceiros que deixaram *5mm* nas últimas horas. Estão *5,8ºC*


----------



## Nickname (22 Fev 2013 às 15:33)

Por aqui não dei conta de nada, mas parece que 2km a norte e 100 metros de altitude acima já nevou ou caiu água-neve.
Snow shower ás 12horas como podem ver nestes links:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...ed=yes&ndays=2&ano=2013&mes=02&day=22&hora=15

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsyno...=2013&mes=02&day=22&hora=12&vsg=Sg&enviar=Ver


----------



## ppereira (22 Fev 2013 às 15:44)

Norther disse:


> Em Trancoso disseram-me agora que cai água neve, mais neve do que água depois de uma valente queda de granizo e ja vi uma foto que ele mandou para o tele, é verdade



em manteigas também se vê branco nos telhados (pode ser granizo)
na webcam da covilhã vêem-se um flocos aqui e ali


----------



## Norther (22 Fev 2013 às 16:06)

Também ja reparei, deve ser da passagem des células agora no pós frontal faz descer a temperatura e força a neve a cair a cotas mais baixas, a temperatura da estação do Spiritmind desceu ate aos 5.4ºC


----------



## Nickname (22 Fev 2013 às 16:11)

Novo aguaceiro e a temperatura a baixar nitidamente.
Passa duns 7ºC para os 4ºC quando a chuva começa a cair.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Fev 2013 às 16:18)

Nickname disse:


> Por aqui não dei conta de nada, mas parece que 2km a norte e 100 metros de altitude acima já nevou ou caiu água-neve.
> Snow shower ás 12horas como podem ver nestes links:
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...ed=yes&ndays=2&ano=2013&mes=02&day=22&hora=15
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsyno...=2013&mes=02&day=22&hora=12&vsg=Sg&enviar=Ver



Na cidade mesmo não se passou nada... 

Céu nublado, aguaceiros moderados e vento moderado por vezes forte.

Atual 9,3ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Fev 2013 às 16:37)

Vai nevando na Gralheira!!! 
http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Nickname (22 Fev 2013 às 17:18)

fortissimo aguaceiro de granizo


----------



## rozzo (22 Fev 2013 às 17:37)

Lousano disse:


> Nickname disse:
> 
> 
> > Em Viseu caiu água-neve por volta do meio-dia a 630 metros de altitude....
> ...




Viseu (644m)

15:00 GMT = 15:00 	Temperature 	Weather
2013-02-22 15:00 	4.9 °C 	thunderstorm
2013-02-22 12:00 	6.9 °C 	sleet showers



De facto poderá ter caído alguma mistura de chuva com granizo e talvez alguma águaneve no meio de um aguaceiro mais forte.

Isto para salientar que o _report_ que o membro referiu não é por observação dele ou "inventado", mas sim oficial, de observador na estação. 
Claro que o próprio observador ao fazer um report de sleet, seja águaneve, saraiva, ou a "mistela" que for, poderá sempre estar a catalogar mal, e a própria definição de sleet é bastante ampla já por si.

Penso que já no outro dia houve um post referente a Viseu e Tondela que o motivo era o mesmo, dos _reports_ da estação de Viseu/aeródromo.


_PS: Passei a conversa para aqui, não a façam no Seguimento de Modelos sff._


----------



## Lousano (22 Fev 2013 às 17:40)

rozzo, se o relato for de granizo ou saraiva, é totalmente plausível.

Água neve é que não me parece existirem condições.


----------



## Nickname (22 Fev 2013 às 17:43)

Granizo tem caído algum ao longo do dia, agora chove simplesmente.


----------



## rozzo (22 Fev 2013 às 17:45)

Lousano disse:


> rozzo, se o relato for de granizo ou saraiva, é totalmente plausível.
> 
> Água neve é que não me parece existirem condições.



Numa situação com convecção bastante forte, e quedas abruptas de temperatura intensas em aguaceiros destes, a margem para no meio de saraiva/granizo/chuva cair neve bastante fundida misturada é bastante larga, até valores acima dos 5º. Claro que nem está perto de ser "neve neve", nem sequer de ser aquela água-neve no "meio-termo". A cota para isso está muito mais abaixo. Mas neste tipo de condições existe uma amplitude de cotas bastante grande onde é "permitida" a ocorrência destas "mistelas" como gosto de chamar.

Já dei no outro dia o exemplo que já vi isso acontecer em Lisboa, a 100m, com temperaturas na ordem dos 6/7º, portanto a 650m com temperatura nessa ordem não acho impossível. Mas lá está, a ocorrer está longe de neve, e o "comum mortal" desligado da meteorologia nem ia reparar em nada de anormal a não ser o granizo.
Só nós atentos e entusiastas, ou um observador, iriam catalogar ao detalhe _sleet_.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Fev 2013 às 18:04)

Bom por aqui, pensei que o evento tivesse mais a relatar! Desde manhã que chove moderado ou forte sem queda de granizo, e trovoada só ocorreu por voltas das 14h, mas um pouco longe daqui, pois nem se viram os relâmpagos, e só se ouviu o som. O vento tem soprado moderado, com rajadas um pouco fortes de vez em quando. A temperatura está nos 8.9ºc. Será que a trovoada e o granizo ainda estão para vir?


----------



## Weatherman (22 Fev 2013 às 18:11)

rozzo disse:


> Viseu (644m)
> 
> 15:00 GMT = 15:00 	Temperature 	Weather
> 2013-02-22 15:00 	4.9 °C 	thunderstorm
> ...



Nº87 da tabela 4677( tempo presente) do código synop
87-Aguaceiros de neve ou granizo com ou sem chuva ou neve
ora portanto devia ser granizo.


----------



## Serra do Açor (22 Fev 2013 às 18:46)

rozzo disse:


> Numa situação com convecção bastante forte, e quedas abruptas de temperatura intensas em aguaceiros destes, a margem para no meio de saraiva/granizo/chuva cair neve bastante fundida misturada é bastante larga, até valores acima dos 5º. Claro que nem está perto de ser "neve neve", nem sequer de ser aquela água-neve no "meio-termo". A cota para isso está muito mais abaixo. Mas neste tipo de condições existe uma amplitude de cotas bastante grande onde é "permitida" a ocorrência destas "mistelas" como gosto de chamar.
> 
> Já dei no outro dia o exemplo que já vi isso acontecer em Lisboa, a 100m, com temperaturas na ordem dos 6/7º, portanto a 650m com temperatura nessa ordem não acho impossível. Mas lá está, a ocorrer está longe de neve, e o "comum mortal" desligado da meteorologia nem ia reparar em nada de anormal a não ser o granizo.
> Só nós atentos e entusiastas, ou um observador, iriam catalogar ao detalhe _sleet_.



Confirmo cerca das 14.45 + ou - trovejou e caiu granizo e no final àgua neve.

Pela serra e durante a manhã a temperatura nos 4ºc .


----------



## Johnny (22 Fev 2013 às 18:58)

Por Montalegre já neva!!!!


----------



## jonyyy (22 Fev 2013 às 19:16)

Johnny disse:


> Por Montalegre já neva!!!!



Boas, Pela Guarda também neva


----------



## Hermano1x (22 Fev 2013 às 19:20)

Cheguei as 17h do porto no alto de espinho ja estava a nevar com alguma intensidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2013 às 21:04)

Boas,manhã marcada com muita chuva e vento por vezes forte,máx rajada foi de 50km/h,pela tarde foi anternando com algumas abertas,com aguaceiros fortes e pontuais,sempre com vento e logo com descida na temperatura,neste momento mais uns aguaceiros e estes já frios ,com 6.5ºC e vento moderado de WNW.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 12.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (22 Fev 2013 às 21:08)

A Gralheira já vai com alguma acumulação.







Já nevou em Penedono hoje disse-me um amigo meu, mas não falou em qualquer acumulação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Fev 2013 às 21:13)

Bom, por aqui para além de não nevar, agora também a trovoada e o granizo não quiseram nada connosco, estamos condenados, vamos de mal a pior ! Por agora vento fraco, chuva fraca, e a temperatura está nos 7.8ºc! Oxalá com o arrefecimento da madrugada, possa nevar no Caramulo, ao menos isso!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2013 às 23:27)

Boas,depois dos aguaceiros mderados,agora voltamos ao céu pouco nublado,com 6.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Fev 2013 às 00:45)

boas

por aqui esta tudo calmo, apenas caíram alguns aguaceiros desde o ultimo post, mas sem vento. 
esperava mais deste evento, enfim sigo com 7.3ºC


----------



## trepkos (23 Fev 2013 às 01:34)

Por o sabugueiro nao chove, mas ja nevou, passando depois a chuva. Bastanta neve depois da pousada de sao lourenco ate perto do sabugueiro. So con ajuda de um limpa neves aqui cheguei. Bastante neve na zona das penhas douradas e -1 grau.


----------



## Norther (23 Fev 2013 às 01:48)

diverte vai estar um óptimo sol para o bronze


----------



## Norther (23 Fev 2013 às 09:14)

bom dia aqui temperatura ronda os 2ºC, vento fraco NW e céu ainda algo nublado mas já com excelente sol.

Umas fotos de Trancoso que me enviaram:
esta quando caiu granizo ao inicio da tarde,





Esta logo depois a queda de granizo, agua neve 





E hoje de madrugada a neve ainda deu o ar da sua grassa 



 

começo a gostar de Trancoso, bela terra para neve


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2013 às 15:02)

Serra da Estrela à pinha e com muita neve.

Imagens da webcam.


----------



## Z13 (23 Fev 2013 às 15:25)

Por Bragança mínima de *0,6ºC*

*9,0ºC* actuais e bastante vento.


----------



## Serrano (23 Fev 2013 às 15:38)

8.2ºC no Sarzedo, com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2013 às 16:33)

Boa tarde! Por aqui penso que já me despedi da chuva, isto porque o céu encontra-se geralmente nublado, e alguma dessas nuvens são bastante escuras, estranho para um pós-frontal. Já não ocorre precipitação desde as 22:30 do dia anterior, tanto que não deu para nevar no Caramulo. A temperatura mínima foi de 4.2ºc fruto das abertas ocorridas, por agora a minha estação marca 11ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2013 às 17:45)

Boas,hoje já foi dia de céu limpo e sol ,dia fresco devido ao vento de N,com 9.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.4ºC / 11.9ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Fev 2013 às 18:00)

Boa tarde! 

O sol vai se pondo e os termómetros caem a picado, o vento torna dificil andar na rua!

*Máxima: 6.4ºC*

Neste momento: 

*Temp: 3.2ºC
Humid: 67%
Pressão: 1017hpa
Vento: 21 km/h NW

Wind Chil: -5.5ºC*



Insuportável!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2013 às 18:34)

Ambiente na rua já vai no fresco ,com 8.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2013 às 18:48)

Tenho agora céu limpo! Vento muito fraco, e a temperatura está a descer muito rapidamente está agora nos 7.3ºc.


----------



## manelmarques16 (23 Fev 2013 às 19:17)

Alguém me sabe informar se amanha para a serra de montemuro existirá neve? Gostava de ir passear por lá se tivesse 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Z13 (23 Fev 2013 às 19:24)

Por Bragança a temperatura também vai caindo a pique... o vento acalmou um pouco e se acalmar ainda mais pode permitir uma bela inversão térmica!

Neste momento estão *3,6ºC* e a mínima vai ser batida antes da meia-noite.


----------



## panda (23 Fev 2013 às 20:33)

Temperatura actual 4.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2013 às 20:57)

Vento fraco de NW com 5.6ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Fev 2013 às 21:01)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado, com vento moderado durante a tarde. 
temperaturas: 

4.7ºC de minima
10.7ºC de máxima

atualmente, esta frio vento fraco e sigo com 4.7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2013 às 21:20)

Estão quase 3.9ºc, é só mais um pouco, mas ainda tenho 4.1ºc. Não há vento, e o céu continua limpo.


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Fev 2013 às 22:46)

manelmarques16 disse:


> Alguém me sabe informar se amanha para a serra de montemuro existirá neve? Gostava de ir passear por lá se tivesse
> 
> Cumprimentos


Boas, podes dar uma vista de olhos na webcam da gralheira e assim ficares com uma ideia , mas se existir alguma (pouca) neve só nos pontos mais altos .De qualquer maneira vale pelo passeio gosto bastante dessa serra , uma   das ultimas rotas da transumancia era para essa serra , hoje extinta.http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam.html

Por aqui um dia fresco com o céu com algumas nuvens , sigo com 0.9ºc.


----------



## Nickname (23 Fev 2013 às 22:54)

está com uma boa camada de neve a Gralheira


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Fev 2013 às 23:09)

Nickname disse:


> A Gralheira já vai com alguma acumulação.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta imagem foste tu que a postaste e não vejo neve e é de hoje pela manhã , a não ser que tenha caido algum aguaceiro de neve pela tarde pela gralheira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2013 às 23:21)

Sigo com 3.9ºC e um vento  de NW.


----------



## manelmarques16 (23 Fev 2013 às 23:25)

Obrigado pelas informações. Vou dar lá um saltinho amanha de qualquer modo!


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2013 às 23:38)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Esta imagem foste tu que a postaste e não vejo neve e é de hoje pela manhã , a não ser que tenha caido algum aguaceiro de neve pela tarde pela gralheira.



Provavelmente neve que ainda persiste dos aguaceiros da madrugada de ontem, ou a luminosidade da câmara foi aumentada. Quando postarem imagens de sítios que actualizam em tempo real tentem guardá-las no computador e fazer upload para o sítio como o imgur ou o imageshack, senão alguém que venha aqui ver amanhã já tem uma imagem completamente diferente do descrito.
Aqui vai uma imagem permanente:


----------



## Nickname (23 Fev 2013 às 23:39)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Esta imagem foste tu que a postaste e não vejo neve e é de hoje pela manhã , a não ser que tenha caido algum aguaceiro de neve pela tarde pela gralheira.



http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html não vês neve? 

O chão está todo branco, ou será impressão minha? 

P.S: obrigado pela dica spider, a partir de agora faço isso.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (24 Fev 2013 às 00:02)

Sábado despede-se com *0,7ºC* (estação do Spiritmind). Na EMA do aeródromo, às 23h, estavam *2,5ºC*.


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2013 às 00:21)

A Gralheira não está com neve, e já esta tarde não tinha. Essa imagem pode dar a ilusão de neve, no entanto é apenas o reflexo da luz. Mas claro que lá mais para cima até poderá haver alguma coisa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2013 às 01:06)

Céu limpo, vento muito fraco ou mesmo inexistente, com 1.4ºc


----------



## VILA REAL (24 Fev 2013 às 01:40)

Céu limpo e 0.8ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Fev 2013 às 07:32)

Bom dia, por aqui nevoeiro   e geada com *-1.2*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Fev 2013 às 11:15)

Bom dia,

Noite fria por aqui com a temperatura a descer aos *-4.6ºC*


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2013 às 11:33)

Bom dia!

Por Bragança a mínima foi de *-3,6ºC*

Neste momento estão 4,4ºC.

Bom domingo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Fev 2013 às 15:22)

Dia insuportável por aqui! 

*Temp: 4.8ºC
Humid: 70%
Pressão: 1021 hpa
Vento: 31 km/h Norte

Sensação térmica: -5.5ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2013 às 18:07)

Neste momento o céu está bastante nublado, com algumas abertas. A temperatura está nos 8.3ºc e o vento sopra fraco. Talvez se avizinhe uma noite pior que a de hoje, pela manhã a geada tinha-se formado em força!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2013 às 18:32)

Boas,dia de muito sol e algumas nuvens pela tarde,dia fresco ,com 8.5ºC e vento de NWN.

Dados de hoje 1.4ºC / 11.7ºC.


----------



## panda (24 Fev 2013 às 19:04)

Temperatura actual 7.1ºC e 31%hr
Temperatura máxima 11.3ºC
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada -0.3ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Fev 2013 às 19:06)

Por aqui vai caíndo qualquer coisa, mas só olhando para a luz é que se vê...por isso nem sei o que é.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2013 às 20:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui vai caíndo qualquer coisa, mas só olhando para a luz é que se vê...por isso nem sei o que é.



Por Bragança está a nevar?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2013 às 20:13)

Sigo com 5.9ºC e vento de NW.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2013 às 20:20)

Para já há uma pequena subida de temperatura, ontem por esta hora a temperatura estava nos 4.7ºc, e hoje está nos 5.6ºc. Mas penso que é resultado do vento que tem soprado mais forte, e do céu que continua um pouco nublado, e ontem estava limpo a esta altura.


----------



## Serrano (24 Fev 2013 às 20:24)

4.6ºC no Sarzedo, com algum vento.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Fev 2013 às 21:42)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu nublado, mas com o sol a reinar. o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde. 

temperaturas:

-1.6ºC de minima
10.0ºC de maxima

atuais: 

ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 4.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2013 às 22:06)

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 4.0ºC .


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Fev 2013 às 22:09)

Boa noite, dia fresco em especial devido ao vento que se fez sentir ,o céu a variar entre céu bastante nublado a céu com poucas nuvens , sigo com 1.1ºc.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2013 às 23:35)

Céu limpo, com uma nuvem ou outra muito esporádica, vento fraco de vez em quando e a temperatura está nos 2.7ºc.  Eu gostava era que a temperatura chegasse quase até aos -4 como aconteceu há ano penso eu. Devem estar a pensar que eu sou maluco, mas assim tentava bater o record da região


----------



## Nickname (25 Fev 2013 às 08:09)

Manhã gelada, imensa camada de geada.
Só por curiosidade ás 7h da manhã estavam -2.6ºC na estação Viseu-cidade, menos 2.4ºC que na do aeródromo -0.2ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Fev 2013 às 11:47)

Bom dia

Céu com algumas nuvens e 4,8ºC.

manhã de geada com valores mínimos perto de -5ºC em algumas estações aqui da cidade. A minha mínima foi de -2,5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Fev 2013 às 12:25)

Neste momento estão 5ºC mas a sensação térmica é de 0ºC!

Há neve no Larouco, Gerês, San Mamede (Galiza) e Sanábria (CyL) está deslumbrante com um belo paquete de neve!


----------



## panda (25 Fev 2013 às 12:54)

Temperatura actual 9ºC e 28%hr
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 0ºC
P1026hpa


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Fev 2013 às 14:42)

Ontem a mínima foi de *- 1.7ºC*, esta madrugada ficou-se pelos *- 1.5ºC*, registados às 07:12. Valores muito interessantes, visto que não é muito habitual registar temperaturas negativas.

Neste momento céu limpo e *10.6ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2013 às 15:01)

Boas ,dias interessantes que estão por chegar ...céu limpo e soalheiro pela zona sul da cidade,com 12.2ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2013 às 16:32)

A tarde continua soalheira e vento muito fraco,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Fev 2013 às 17:46)

Temperatura actual 6.9ºC e 29%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 11.2ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Fev 2013 às 18:51)

Boa tarde , minima de -3.2ºc por aqui , durante o dia e na serra a temperatura nos 6ºc .





Imagem da Serra da Estrela pela manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2013 às 20:01)

Boas ,céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE,com 6.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 1.3ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Fev 2013 às 20:31)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, soprou um ventinho gelado durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

-1.1ºC de minima
13.2ºC de máxima

atualmente esta o céu pouco nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 5.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2013 às 20:47)

Boa noite!

Estou de volta ao meu posto de observação em  Bragança, por agora vai arrefecendo para mais uma noite de geada, por agora as temperaturas rondam 1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Fev 2013 às 21:02)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu foi dia de muita geada, frio, sol e vento. pela tarde, houve muitas nuvens e o vento acelerou.

Atual 3,5ºC, em queda acentuada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2013 às 21:20)

Noite de lua grande  e fria ,com 4.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Fev 2013 às 21:52)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e tempo frio. Amanhã espero já mais um camaradão de geada! 

Atual 3,1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2013 às 23:01)

Sigo com 3.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2013 às 09:09)

Manhã gelada, com especial incidência no interior norte e centro.


----------



## Z13 (26 Fev 2013 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Por cá, mínima de *-6,0ºC* ás 7h04


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2013 às 11:55)

Amanhã por esta hora já deveremos ter neve pelo distrito Bragança, Vila Real, Viseu, Guarda.
Vamos ver as cotas, deverá ser a partir dos 200/300 metros altitude.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2013 às 14:56)

Boas ,mais um dia de céu limpo,pela zona sul...tarde soalheira ao sol ,com 12.3ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2013 às 17:08)

Boa tarde!

Depois de uma noite e manhã gélidas e bem negativas as temperaturas têm estado agradáveis ao longo da tarde. Por agora céu nublado com abertas.

O dia de amanhã promete...


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2013 às 18:28)

Sigo com 8 graus em Lamego.Já se vê algumas nuvens.
Vamos ver amanhã a possibilidade da neve.


----------



## Nickname (26 Fev 2013 às 18:35)

Para que horas está previsto o inicio da precipitação?


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2013 às 18:46)

Se tudo correr bem, vento, humidade, precipitação, deverá começar a cair por volta das 8/ 9 horas da manhã. A cota inicial deverá ser entre 300/400 metros.
Vamos aguardar e ver. Bom evento!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2013 às 18:50)

Boas ,céu limpo e sem vento,temperatura a descer bem ,com 7.5ºC.


Dados de hoje 1.6ºC / 12.4ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Fev 2013 às 19:10)

Temperatura actual 7.8ºC e 29%hr
Dados de hoje  -0.5ºC / 13ºC


----------



## Brigantia (26 Fev 2013 às 19:14)

Queda a pique da temperatura em Bragança. 
Agora 4,8ºC segundo a estação do Z13.
Está tudo no bom caminho, vamos ver quanto desde nas próximas 3 horas.

Malta de Bragança coloquem fotos para quem está longe matar as saudades


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2013 às 19:22)

Brigantia disse:


> Queda a pique da temperatura em Bragança.
> Agora 4,8ºC segundo a estação do Z13.
> Está tudo no bom caminho, vamos ver quanto desde nas próximas 3 horas.
> 
> Malta de Bragança coloquem fotos para quem está longe matar as saudades




A malta de Bragança vai estar atenta a tudo o que se irá passar 


Por agora tudo calmo, sem vento e o céu parece-me limpo, vai descendo a temperatura na estação do Z13 (a única online na cidade), neste momento marca 4.7ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2013 às 19:28)

MSantos disse:


> A malta de Bragança vai estar atenta a tudo o que se irá passar
> 
> 
> Por agora tudo calmo, sem vento e o céu parece-me limpo, vai descendo a temperatura na estação do Z13 (a única online na cidade), neste momento marca 4.7ºC.



Estou ancioso pelo nowcasting daqui a 6h, pelo pessoal de bragança! 

E já agora, se não fosse pedir muito, em vez de subirem à nogueira , podiam era descer umas centenas de metros de cota, para assim melhor apurarmos se há algum desvio significativo, em relação ao previsto! 

Estou a brincar.. Enfim se tivessem de descer, iam até mirandela! Lol


----------



## Brigantia (26 Fev 2013 às 19:35)

Paulo H disse:


> Estou ancioso pelo nowcasting daqui a 6h, pelo pessoal de bragança!
> 
> E já agora, se não fosse pedir muito, em vez de subirem à nogueira , podiam era descer umas centenas de metros de cota, para assim melhor apurarmos se há algum desvio significativo, em relação ao previsto!
> 
> Estou a brincar.. Enfim se tivessem de descer, iam até mirandela! Lol



Nos concelhos de Vinhais e Bragança deverá nevará a qualquer cota. 
A subida a Nogueira com neve é sempre fantástica (esta serra com toda aquela vegetação fica sempre lindissima) mas a descida a Gimonde com neve também tem o seu encanto
Já para a terra quente é mais difícil saber o que vai acontecer.

Neste momento 4,3ºC em Bragança.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2013 às 19:40)

Sem vento com 6.3ºC.


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2013 às 19:41)

Pelo radar parece que já há precipitação em Lugo e Santiago de Compostela...


----------



## Royal Village (26 Fev 2013 às 19:55)

Estão 6.4ºC neste momento, sem vento e o céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Brigantia (26 Fev 2013 às 20:00)

Após a última actualização do radar já é possível ver alguma (ainda pouca) precipitação na zona de Zamora.

Em Bragança agora 3,9ºC e 39%HR


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2013 às 20:18)

Brigantia disse:


> Após a última actualização do radar já é possível ver alguma (ainda pouca) precipitação na zona de Zamora.
> 
> Em Bragança agora 3,9ºC e 39%HR




A temperatura está ainda alta para a neve, mas a humidade para já está a comportar-se bastante bem. 

Activei o meu sensor, mas está demasiado protegido por não ter onde o colocar melhor ainda marca 5.1ºC e 36%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Fev 2013 às 20:32)

boas

dia de sol com bastante geada pela manha. o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde. 

extremos: 

-0.9ºC de minima
11.9ºC de maxima

atualmente, ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 4.0ºC


----------



## Hermano1x (26 Fev 2013 às 20:46)

A minha estação marca 4ºC 
Humidade 50%

Céu parcial nublado


----------



## Mjhb (26 Fev 2013 às 21:08)

Boas.

Por Viseu foi dia de céu limpo, manhã fresca, mas sem geada. 
Agora, céu limpo, vento fraco e tudo calmo.

Atual 4,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2013 às 22:18)

Céu limpo e tudo calmo,com 4.0ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (26 Fev 2013 às 22:20)

Por cá continua tudo calmo, com céu praticamente limpo.

Atual 3,4°C.


----------



## Ronny (26 Fev 2013 às 22:22)

Pela imagem, tudo indica que já neva a cotas entre os 400 e 500 metros no Norte de Espanha..

Ver link : http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/1334357321-Tempo-Cabañaquinta-Aller-Aller


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2013 às 22:33)

Boas!

Por agora registo 3.8ºC aqui em Bragança a estação do Z13 (mais fiável) marca 3.6ºC. A temperatura está a descer a um ritmo muito lento, posso estar enganado mas o fiasco de 22 de Janeiro vai voltar a repetir-se, chuva primeiro e neve depois inviabilizando a maior parte da acumulação, espero obviamente estar enganado.

O céu já está a ficar nublado, a nebulosidade chegou cedo de mais e não está a permitir uma descida mais efectiva das temperaturas, o que pode ser mau


----------



## bartotaveira (26 Fev 2013 às 22:34)

Por aqui vamos com 1,8ºC, cai a bom ritmo!


----------



## Brigantia (26 Fev 2013 às 22:41)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Por agora registo 3.8ºC aqui em Bragança a estação do Z13 (mais fiável) marca 3.6ºC. A temperatura está a descer a um ritmo muito lento, posso estar enganado mas o fiasco de 22 de Janeiro vai voltar a repetir-se, chuva primeiro e neve depois inviabilizando a maior parte da acumulação, espero obviamente estar enganado.
> 
> O céu já está a ficar nublado, a nebulosidade chegou cedo de mais e não está a permitir uma descida mais efectiva das temperaturas, o que pode ser mau



Segundo os modelos as temperaturas, quer à superfície quer em altura, começam agora a descer.

A saída das 18z ainda meteu mais frio e mais precipitação no dia de amanhã.
Acho que em Bragança vai ser um grande evento.

Segundo o radar aumenta precipitação a norte de Zamora.

Bragança segue com 3,6ºC e 45%hr


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Fev 2013 às 22:44)

Brigantia disse:


> Segundo os modelos as temperaturas, quer à superfície quer em altura, começam agora a descer.
> 
> A saída das 18z ainda meteu mais frio e mais precipitação no dia de amanhã.
> Acho que em Bragança vai ser um grande evento.
> ...



O radar MeteoGalicia já mostra ecos de precipitação na fronteira!


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2013 às 22:45)

Pessoal de Bragança, vamos a ter calma,
Tenho a certeza que a temperatura chegará aos 0  graus antes de nevar.
Vamos aguardar com esperança. No norte de Espanha já neva a cotas de 400/500 metros


----------



## Royal Village (26 Fev 2013 às 22:58)

Por aqui o termómetro continua a descer e marca 4.3ºC, com 47% de humidade.
O céu começa a ficar encoberto neste momento.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2013 às 23:09)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?w=hoy&p=6749


Fiquei sem palavras...nevão memorável em Bragança??? 10cm???


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2013 às 23:09)

MSantos disse:


> (...) posso estar enganado mas o fiasco de 22 de Janeiro vai voltar a repetir-se, chuva primeiro e neve depois inviabilizando a maior parte da acumulação, espero obviamente estar enganado.



Depende muito do valor da humidade relativa ... Se já estiver perto do ponto de saturação ou se estiver ainda relativamente longe do ponto de saturação ...

Meteosat 0 degree Airmass Central Europe


----------



## Ronny (26 Fev 2013 às 23:10)

A cerca de 1000 metros aqui no norte do país vizinho..

ver link: http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/133...e-Abajo-(Barrio-el-cristo)-Caboalles-de-Abajo

e aqui aos 500 metros.. http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/1341577245-Tempo-Bárzana-de-Quirós.-Asturias.-Spain-Bárzana


----------



## Brigantia (26 Fev 2013 às 23:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?w=hoy&p=6749
> 
> 
> Fiquei sem palavras...nevão memorável em Bragança??? 10cm???



Sem palavras.
Vendo os modelos tudo aponta para isso ou até um pouco mais.
Vai ser um grande nevão.


----------



## Royal Village (26 Fev 2013 às 23:15)

Temperatura a descer vertiginosamente, encontra-se nos 2.4ºC neste momento.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2013 às 23:18)

Ronny disse:


> A cerca de 1000 metros aqui no norte do país vizinho..
> 
> ver link: http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/133...e-Abajo-(Barrio-el-cristo)-Caboalles-de-Abajo
> 
> e aqui aos 500 metros.. http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/1341577245-Tempo-Bárzana-de-Quirós.-Asturias.-Spain-Bárzana



Em grande aos 500m!
Tenho saudades de um nevão que em Lamego chegou-me aos joelhos...na altura também era puto...os joelhos estvam mais perto do solo!


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2013 às 23:26)

Ronny disse:


> A cerca de 1000 metros aqui no norte do país vizinho..
> 
> ver link: http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/133...e-Abajo-(Barrio-el-cristo)-Caboalles-de-Abajo
> 
> e aqui aos 500 metros.. http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/1341577245-Tempo-Bárzana-de-Quirós.-Asturias.-Spain-Bárzana



Desculpem a minha ignorância...esses locais ficam mais ou menos a quantos quilometros da fronterira?


----------



## jPdF (26 Fev 2013 às 23:28)

Por Viseu: 3,7ºC
Céu Limpo
Vento fraco


----------



## Ronny (26 Fev 2013 às 23:29)

boneli disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorância...esses locais ficam mais ou menos a quantos quilometros da fronterira?



A cerca de 170 kms..


----------



## Ronny (26 Fev 2013 às 23:37)

O radar do meteogalicia já mostra precipitação em Portugal..


----------



## SnowLover (26 Fev 2013 às 23:45)

daqui a meia hora começa a nevar em braganca ...


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2013 às 23:48)

Como sabes Snowlover?
qual a temperatura atual por Bragança?


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2013 às 23:49)

SnowLover disse:


> daqui a meia hora começa a nevar em braganca ...



Estarei cá para confirmar...3,7º neste momento...quando a temperatura de repente começar a cair, está aí à porta!


----------



## Brigantia (26 Fev 2013 às 23:50)

SnowLover disse:


> daqui a meia hora começa a nevar em braganca ...



O radar de Palencia  dá precipitação ainda um  pouco longe de Bragança.
Eu acho que só mais perto da 1:00 é que começa a precipitação em Bragança.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 00:03)

Expliquem-me, porque é que temperatura está subir em Bragança? 4º


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 00:04)

Em Vila Real, se tudo correr como as últimas previsões, começará a nevar entre as 2 e as 3 horas.
A temperatura tem rondado entre os 3 e os 4ºC na última hora.


----------



## Paulo Santos (27 Fev 2013 às 00:06)




----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 00:07)

Em Lamego a temperatura tb subiu um grau.
Espero que a precipitação só venha de madrugada mais a dentro, para que a temperatura esteja mais baixa.
Vamos aguardar e ver...
Sei que no litoral, os users daqui, dizem que as temperaturas estão a baixar, sitios entre os 2 graus e os 6


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 00:09)

Brigantia disse:


> O radar de Palencia  dá precipitação ainda um  pouco longe de Bragança.
> Eu acho que só mais perto da 1:00 é que começa a precipitação em Bragança.



A chegada da primeira precipitação vai ser um momento importante, se ainda vier liquida pode atrasar bastante a acumulação de neve resultante da precipitação que vier depois. Neste momento a temperatura está bastante elevada 4ºC, estou a ficar um pouco apreensivo, apesar dos modelos apresentarem cenários bonitos para aqui...
 "_gato escaldado de água fria tem medo_".


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 00:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> Expliquem-me, porque é que temperatura está subir em Bragança? 4º



Talvez seja devido à entrada da nebulosidade, registo 4.1ºC e o *Z13* 3.9ºC.

Céu aparenta estar nublado e não há vento, humidade nos 40%.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 00:16)

Começou a descer...3,8º


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 00:19)

Aqui também já esteve nos 2.4ºC, subiu parar os 4º e pouco, mas já desceu de novo até aos 3.1ºC...


----------



## Bgc (27 Fev 2013 às 00:19)

Em queda.

2.5º


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 00:23)

Já começa a descer a temperatura, sinal que está para breve algo de bom para cair...


----------



## Brigantia (27 Fev 2013 às 00:24)

Começa a precipitação na cidade de Zamora.
Conhecem alguma WebCam?


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 00:25)

joselamego disse:


> Já começa a descer a temperatura, sinal que está para breve algo de bom para cair...



Aqui deve começar quase ao mesmo tempo que aí, são apenas 15 ou 20km em linha reta.
Apesar de Lamego ficar um pouco mais alto, espero que aqui também aconteça...


----------



## Paulo H (27 Fev 2013 às 00:27)

Aqui a temperatura desceu bruscamente na estação IM na última hora, para 3C. Apenas mudou a direcção do vento de sul para oeste. Talvez porque de sul traga calor do centro da cidade..


----------



## Ronny (27 Fev 2013 às 00:31)

Em tordesilhas, a cerca de 60 kms.. tudo seco.. http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/1264091059-Tempo-Tordesillas:-Plaza-Mayor-Tordesilhas

mas em Lerma, a cerca de 100 kms de Tordessillas já se nota neve nos carros..  http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/1314815454-Tempo-Webcam-de-Lerma-Santillán


----------



## Ronny (27 Fev 2013 às 00:32)

Volta a descer a temperatura..


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2013 às 00:34)

Brigantia disse:


> Começa a precipitação na cidade de Zamora.
> Conhecem alguma WebCam?



http://www.rtvcyl.es/WebCams.aspx?cam=zamora

Ainda não se nota precipitação ou então deve ser muito fraca ainda.

Aqui tenho 3,5ºC e vento de N já a querer rodar para E.


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 00:35)

http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/1189609087-Tempo-Renuncio-Renuncio

Onde fica Renuncio? 
Bela imagem...


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 00:35)

Sim Royal Village,
Lamego fica um pouco mais alto do que Vila Real, onde moro fica a 548 metros, segundo o meu GPS.
Espero também que em Vila Real caia neve.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Fev 2013 às 00:36)

O radar já mostra alguma  precipitação junto à fronteira com Bragança.


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2013 às 00:38)

Royal Village disse:


> http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/1189609087-Tempo-Renuncio-Renuncio
> 
> Onde fica Renuncio?
> Bela imagem...



Perto de Burgos onde também está a cair um belo nevão.


----------



## Ronny (27 Fev 2013 às 00:39)

http://www.rtvcyl.es/WebCams.aspx?cam=burgos

Bom site de cams.. thks Fil..


----------



## Ronny (27 Fev 2013 às 00:52)

em meia hora desceu 1º..


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 00:53)

eu acho que aqui só deverá começar a nevar a partir das 3 da manhã altura em que o vento rodará para nordeste e progressivamente para leste.


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Fev 2013 às 01:03)

Registo 4.3ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 01:08)

3,5º


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 01:10)

VILA REAL disse:


> Registo 4.3ºC e céu pouco nublado.



Boas! 
Aqui na quinta do seixo estão 3.0ºC neste momento, está de novo a descer.
Vamos ver se desta temos sorte!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2013 às 01:11)

Hoje ninguém dorme em Bragança, Vila Real e Lamego!  Queremos fotos dos primeiros flocos!


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 01:11)

3,3º


----------



## Cheiroso (27 Fev 2013 às 01:12)

Directamente de Chaves (cidade), ai estão o primeiros pingos... água.... vamos aguardar o que a noite reserva!


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 01:14)

Cheiroso disse:


> Directamente de Chaves (cidade), ai estão o primeiros pingos... água.... vamos aguardar o que a noite reserva!



Temperatura?


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 01:16)

A humidade começa a subir,a precipitação não deve andar longe...


----------



## Cheiroso (27 Fev 2013 às 01:16)

Muito amador... às 22h Em chaves o IPMS apresentação 1,7ºC, mas é natural que agora esteja um pouco acima.


----------



## Cheiroso (27 Fev 2013 às 01:17)

"ipma"


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 01:23)

Por aqui, Bairro da Coxa zona Oeste de Bragança ainda nos 3.7ºC, confio mais no valor de 3.0ºC do Z13.

Céu nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 01:23)

Cheiroso disse:


> Muito amador... às 22h Em chaves o IPMS apresentação 1,7ºC, mas é natural que agora esteja um pouco acima.



Segundo o meteo do MSN,

http://meteorologia.pt.msn.com/local.aspx?wealocations=wc:POXX0047&q=Chaves,+Vila+Real

é normal a chuva a esta hora, e depois pode passar a neve, vamos ver.
Tenho acompanhado várias vezes as previsões no MSN, penso que se baseiam em informação credível, mas posso estar enganado... 
Parece-me que acompanha os modelos GFS.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Fev 2013 às 01:24)

Cheiroso disse:


> Muito amador... às 22h Em chaves o IPMS apresentação 1,7ºC, mas é natural que agora esteja um pouco acima.



Qual era a cota prevista para chaves a esta hora? E a que cota te encontras?


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 01:25)

ops! 2,8º


----------



## Cheiroso (27 Fev 2013 às 01:27)

Assim espero. Para já os pingos vao escapando por entre o luar magnifico que está lá fora.


----------



## Cheiroso (27 Fev 2013 às 01:29)

Paulo H disse:


> Qual era a cota prevista para chaves a esta hora? E a que cota te encontras?



Chaves está a cerca de 350m.
A cota a esta hora era 500m creio. Vamos aguardar!


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 01:30)

Vejo que a temperatura está a demorar a descer.
Vamos aguardar, tenho fé que este evento não seja um fiasco.
Todos os modelos indicam neve a pelo menos cotas superiores a 450/500 metros...podendo descer temporariamente a 200 metros.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 01:34)

Até logo!


----------



## Paulo H (27 Fev 2013 às 01:36)

Cheiroso disse:


> Chaves está a cerca de 350m.
> A cota a esta hora era 500m creio. Vamos aguardar!



Bom então não há motivo para desanimar.. Mas caso tivesse logo começado a nevar aí, significaria que os modelos estavam com 150m a mais de cota.

Ainda é cedo, portanto! Mas quem sabe, com precipitação mais forte, talvez apareça algum floco perdido..


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 01:48)

2.9ºC neste momento.
As nuvens começam a aparecer em maior quantidade.
Está tudo muito calmo...  Não há vento.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 01:53)

*A neve já chegou a Bragança*


----------



## Cheiroso (27 Fev 2013 às 01:53)

Venha ela... finalmente.....
Boa sorte por aí!!!


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 01:55)

MSantos disse:


> *A neve já chegou a Bragança*



 

Temperatura?


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 01:56)

MSantos disse:


> *A neve já chegou a Bragança*




Neste momento cai neve granular (graupel), o Z13 regista 2.6ºC e eu 3.4ºC


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 01:59)

MSantos disse:


> Neste momento cai neve granular (graupel), o Z13 regista 2.6ºC e eu 3.4ºC



Obrigado!
Bom sinal para estes lados, a humidade mantêm-se baixa, e a temperatura marca 3.1ºC na minha modesta estação.
Vamos lá ver!


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2013 às 02:02)

MSantos disse:


> *A neve já chegou a Bragança*



É verdade! É oficial!

2,5ºC actuais

É um bom começo de evento!


----------



## Snow (27 Fev 2013 às 02:04)

Boas noites. Em Burgos neva copiosamente http://www.rtvcyl.es/WebCams.aspx?cam=burgos


----------



## Hermano1x (27 Fev 2013 às 02:05)

Acho que ja pinga aqui em vila real


----------



## João Pedro (27 Fev 2013 às 02:05)

Boas novas! Que seja como a que cai neste momento em Burgos! Que grande nevão!


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 02:06)

Z13 disse:


> É verdade! É oficial!
> 
> 2,5ºC actuais
> 
> É um bom começo de evento!



Sim, começar logo com neve é óptimo, pena as temperatura positivas que fazem com que a neve assim que toque no chão se derreta instantaneamente.

O meu sensor marca 3.1ºC, e 48%HR.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Fev 2013 às 02:07)

Z13 disse:


> É verdade! É oficial!
> 
> 2,5ºC actuais
> 
> É um bom começo de evento!



Sim, é um bom começo! Já era de esperar..   Mas era também interessante saber por exemplo quando começa em chaves, para ver se há alguma diferença entre cotas previstas e a cota real!


----------



## Hermano1x (27 Fev 2013 às 02:08)

o meu marca 2.8ºc


----------



## Cheiroso (27 Fev 2013 às 02:09)

Paulo H disse:


> Sim, é um bom começo! Já era de esperar..   Mas era também interessante saber por exemplo quando começa em chaves, para ver se há alguma diferença entre cotas previstas e a cota real!



Mantenho-me online... para já nada de novo!
Assim que se justifique cá estarei.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Fev 2013 às 02:10)

MSantos disse:


> *A neve já chegou a Bragança*



Boas notícias.
Isto vai dar o grande nevão deste Inverno.

2,4ºC e ainda a descer.

As imagens brutais que estão a chegar de Burgos vão repetir-se em Bragança entre as 5:00 e as 10:00 horas


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 02:13)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas notícias.
> Isto vai dar o grande nevão deste Inverno.
> 
> 2,4ºC e ainda a descer.
> ...



Felizmente estava enganado, e a primeira precipitação foi logo em forma de neve 

No Interior espanhol deve estar fantástico, neva bastantes em cidades como Soria, Leon, Burgos e Segovia.

Por aqui vai caindo, a neve e a temperatura, em contra ciclo está a humidade que vai subindo lentamente.


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Fev 2013 às 02:15)

Eu, na N. Sra. da Conceição, registo 5.1°.


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2013 às 02:16)

Isto com vento de leste é outra música... tenho 2,6ºC e cai 100% flocos.

Já acumula nos carros.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Fev 2013 às 02:17)

MSantos disse:


> Felizmente estava enganado, e a primeira precipitação foi logo em forma de neve
> 
> No Interior espanhol deve estar fantástico, neva bastante em cidades como Soria, Leon, Burgos e Segovia.
> 
> Por aqui vai caindo, a neve e a temperatura, em contra ciclo está a humidade que vai subindo lentamente.



Segundo o AEMET as acumulações serão ainda maiores na região de Bragança/Zamora do que em Burgos.


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 02:17)

VILA REAL disse:


> Eu, na N. Sra. da Conceição, registo 5.1°.



Aqui 3.2ºC, vai caindo qualquer coisa, parece neve, flocos minúsculos.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Fev 2013 às 02:19)

Fil disse:


> Isto com vento de leste é outra música... tenho 2,6ºC e cai 100% flocos.
> 
> Já acumula nos carros.


----------



## chaves23 (27 Fev 2013 às 02:21)

acho qe vai se desta que vai cair em castro daire viseu


----------



## Hermano1x (27 Fev 2013 às 02:22)

aqui caiem flocos de gelo 2.7ºc ao lado do dolce vita


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Fev 2013 às 02:23)

Bem... desde que dê para ir ver a bola a Braga...


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 02:25)

Temperatura a descer (2.7ºC), e claramente vêm-se flocos de neve, mas ainda muito molhada.


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 02:26)

2.4ºc


----------



## Hermano1x (27 Fev 2013 às 02:27)

Vai ser desta que vamos ter neve em vila real


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 02:28)

Fil disse:


> Isto com vento de leste é outra música... tenho 2,6ºC e cai 100% flocos.
> 
> Já acumula nos carros.



Aqui também parece estar a querer acumular nos carros, agora neva bastante e com grandes flocos, registo 2.9ºC


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 02:29)

1.8ºc


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 02:41)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui também parece estar a querer acumular nos carros, agora neva bastante e com grandes flocos, registo 2.9ºC



Em Vila Real a temperatura está mais baixa mas cai água-neve...


----------



## Paulo H (27 Fev 2013 às 02:43)

Royal Village disse:


> Em Vila Real a temperatura está mais baixa mas cai água-neve...



Qual era a cota prevista para vila real a esta hora? Vila real está a 450m, certo?


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 02:45)

Paulo H disse:


> Qual era a cota prevista para vila real a esta hora? Vila real está a 450m, certo?



Sim, encontro-me a aproximadamente 450m.
A temperatura vai descer até ao inicio da manhã, acho que estamos na tangente neste momento.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 02:58)

Aqui em Bragança parecia que ia começar a acumular mas afinal não, por agora vão caindo uns flocos pequenos e húmidos parece que estamos no limiar da água-neve. 

2ºC por agora


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2013 às 03:06)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui em Bragança parecia que ia começar a acumular mas afinal não, por agora vão caindo uns flocos pequenos e húmidos parece que estamos no limiar da água-neve.
> 
> 2ºC por agora



É neve muito húmida e a temperatura ainda está bastante alta...

1,6ºC aqui.

Em Vila Real penso que só deve começar a nevar ao início da manhã.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Fev 2013 às 03:08)

Aqui já está nublado quase por completo.

Demasiado cedo para o previsto, assim não desce tanto a temperatura..


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 03:18)

4ºC ... ... ...


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2013 às 03:26)

Agora está a nevar com alguma intensidade e flocos bem grandes, a temperatura continua a descer e já acumula em todas as superfícies.

1,3ºC.


----------



## chaves23 (27 Fev 2013 às 03:28)

bom invento ai


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 03:30)

Fil disse:


> Agora está a nevar com alguma intensidade e flocos bem grandes, a temperatura continua a descer e já acumula em todas as superfícies.
> 
> 1,3ºC.



Aqui na minha zona um pouco mais abaixo ainda só acumula nos carros, vamos lá ver se é desta que começa a acumular como deve ser. 


Vou-me deitar, até logo!


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 03:32)

O céu neste momento está pouco nublado e a temperatura desceu um pouco. 
Era bom que se aguentasse assim um pouco para descer mais a temperatura e secar aquilo que este chuvisco molhou! 

Neste momento 2.5ºC.


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 04:05)

Onde andam os "correspondentes" de Vila Real, Bragança, Chaves, Lamego?


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2013 às 04:16)

Por aqui neva desde há uma hora, já está tudo branco! 

Sigo com *0,4ºC*


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 04:19)

bartotaveira disse:


> Por aqui neva desde há uma hora, já está tudo branco!
> 
> Sigo com *0,4ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 04:19)

Neva!


----------



## Hermano1x (27 Fev 2013 às 04:21)

Nao se ve nada aqui mas temperatura esta alta sigo 3ºc


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 04:25)

Hermano1x disse:


> Nao se ve nada aqui mas temperatura esta alta sigo 3ºc



Verdade, sigo com 3.6ºC e nada de precipitação depois do chuvisco.
Já está praticamente tudo seco...


----------



## Hermano1x (27 Fev 2013 às 04:29)

Royal Village disse:


> Verdade, sigo com 3.6ºC e nada de precipitação depois do chuvisco.
> Já está praticamente tudo seco...



Vamos morrer na praia mais uma vez


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 04:31)

Hermano1x disse:


> Vamos morrer na praia mais uma vez



As previsões indicavam temperaturas mais baixas e neve entre as 6 e as 9 horas da manhã, ainda agora começou... espero eu!


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 04:37)

Neva muito, flocos gigantes! Tou a cerca de 610m


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 04:43)

ferreira5 disse:


> neva muito, flocos gigantes! Tou a cerca de 610m



ºc???


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 04:51)

Royal Village disse:


> ºc???



0,3° a descer


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 04:58)

ferreira5 disse:


> 0,3° a descer



Obrigado!

Aqui estão 3.4ºC 
Humidade nos 46%.
Vento fraco.
O céu começa a ficar completamente nublado, vamos ver o que cai desta vez...

Será chuva? Será chuvinha? Neve não será certamente...


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 05:38)

Neste momento estão 2.8ºC e caem uns pequenos flocos com chuvisco.


----------



## Hermano1x (27 Fev 2013 às 05:59)

Royal Village disse:


> Neste momento estão 2.8ºC e caem uns pequenos flocos com chuvisco.



Vamos ver se é desta ja nao tenho muitas esperanças


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 06:04)

Acabado de acordar, tudo seco, ainda não caiu chuva ou neve ou o que quer que seja por aqui.
Veremos se este evento se revela melhor que os anteriores, no último ainda vi cair neve durante 15 minutos com uma ligeirissima acumulação.


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 06:13)

Aqui chuvisco de água neve com 2.6ºC.


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2013 às 06:24)

bom dia, tenho informação que neva com boa intensidade em Trancoso e já esta acumular


----------



## jPdF (27 Fev 2013 às 06:29)

Por Viseu: 2,2 °C
Céu nublado


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2013 às 07:07)

Bom dia. 

Belo cenário ao acordar! :-) 







Continua a nevar com intensidade e -0,1 de temperatura.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2013 às 07:20)

Bom dia!

Acabo de saber que na minha terra tá a cair bem! Vou tentar arranjar fotos!


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2013 às 07:28)

Bom dia.

Por aqui também está tudo branco e continua a cair. 0,2ºC agora.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 07:29)

Bom dia!








Belo nevão!


----------



## diogortrick (27 Fev 2013 às 07:29)

Aqui na Guarda Também já neva. Não choveu e a temperatura está muito baixapor isso estão reunidas as condições para o melhor nevão do inverno.


----------



## Cheiroso (27 Fev 2013 às 07:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Acabo de saber que na minha terra tá a cair bem! Vou tentar arranjar fotos!



À boa maneira antiga.... Chaves - Cidade está sob nevão desde a 5:30

http://snk.to/f-cu9e1e03


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 07:43)




----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2013 às 07:44)

Bom dia. 

Por Viseu ainda se espera a precipitação, com 2,2°C. Começa a ficar complicado...


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 07:45)

por aqui está muito frio, mas neste momento já estou a levar com o sol no lombo 
Já esteve mais nublado, mas é preciso acreditar que o melhor está para vir


----------



## Cheiroso (27 Fev 2013 às 07:46)

Cheiroso disse:


> À boa maneira antiga.... Chaves - Cidade está sob nevão desde a 5:30
> 
> http://snk.to/f-cu9e1e03


----------



## irpsit (27 Fev 2013 às 08:00)

Com essa humidade baixa, e o vento seco e frio de leste, podes ter facilmente neve mesmo com 3ºC ou 4ºC. Quando a humidade é alta, é que é preciso uma temperatura mais próxima dos zero para nevar. Mas o problema é com humidade baixa, é haver mais dificuldade para cair boa precipitação de neve.





Royal Village disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Aqui estão 3.4ºC
> Humidade nos 46%.
> ...


----------



## Brigantia (27 Fev 2013 às 08:03)

ferreira5 disse:


> http://imageshack.us/scaled/medium/26/dscf2020dl.jpg[/IMG][/URL]






Segundo a TSF as escolas não vão abrir hoje em Bragança.


----------



## invent (27 Fev 2013 às 08:07)

Neva por Viseu forte e feio, vai acumulando 0ºC de momento.


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 08:11)

invent disse:


> Neva por Viseu forte e feio, vai acumulando 0ºC de momento.



Viseu ou Penalva do Castelo? eu estou a 3km a este do centro de Viseu e nada, pode ser que esteja ai a chegar


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2013 às 08:13)

Aqui Zero até agora... Basta esperar pela precipitação pois acho que temperatura e humidade existe.


----------



## mborgespires (27 Fev 2013 às 08:17)

Bom dia.
Por Mirandela, chuva e frio. 
Temp ext: 3,5ºC
HR: 82%
1009 hPa
Neve nas serras em redor da cidade (10 km Serra dos Passos)


----------



## invent (27 Fev 2013 às 08:19)

Penalva do Castelo, começou a nevar parecia granizo, depois começou a cair com grande intensidade e acumulou um pouco, agora vão caindo uns farfalhos, o céu está com algumas abertas.


----------



## invent (27 Fev 2013 às 08:31)

Por agora, parou de nevar, a que caiu vai-se aguentando, pouca derreteu.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Fev 2013 às 08:33)

Segundo a TSF o IP4 está cortado no Alto de Rossas e a nacional entre Bragança e Vinhais está muito condicionada.


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Fev 2013 às 08:34)

Aqui na cidade nada a reportar. Nas serras nao sei. Céu nublado e sigo com 3.9°. Nem fiz nowcasting pois como previa foi um flop.


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 08:36)

8:36 - Começou a precipitação, água-neve por agora.

8:44 - passados 8 minutos continua a água-neve, de vez em quando tem periodos em que é uns 80% neve, mas a continuar assim não dá para acumular.

8:46 - Parou, já é a 3ª vez que vislumbro flocos de neve este Inverno aqui de minha casa, nada mau 

8:50 - De novo água-neve, numa proporção de 60% água.

8:54 - Parou novamente

8:59 - Chuvisco muito ligeiro de Água-neve, cada vez mais água e menos neve.

Nuvens muito escuras a este, sudeste e nordeste.


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2013 às 09:01)

Bons dias a todos.
Mais um evento a começar, alguns grandes contemplados, e que sorte, grande nevão no interior, possivelmente o ultimo do ano.
Ainda não consegui obter relatos de cinfães, fornelos, mas pelo que vejo e escuto novamente no fio da navalha, só se for a noite. As cotas continuam ou rondam os 700 ou 800 mtros, para já. Aguardemos. Relato aqui no Porto com uma manha bem fria, 0.5ºc no meu carro, ceú nublado, não muito e uma sensação térmica bem negativa. 
Na gralheira - cinfães, não esta bem percetivel, mas penso que esta um nevoiro bem forte na serra e chuva ou neve para já népia! lol 
Esperemos que este evento não fique só pelo interior, que venha mais para o litoral, o que na minha opinião sera dificil...


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2013 às 09:03)

Também já neva na Gralheira e em toda a região de Montemuro.

A lente da webcam de Trancoso está coberta de neve, pelo que não se percebe a dimensão do evento por lá.

Uma imagem de Chaves, divulgada no facebook.
Por Manuela Esteves


----------



## invent (27 Fev 2013 às 09:04)

E prontos, com 1ºC,  começa a derreter a neve que caiu, começam a pingar os beirados.
Bem, tenho de ir até Viseu, levo uma máquina, pode ser que volte a cair outra vez neve.


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 09:07)

Neste momento chove, 100% água.
Parece-me que por aqui acabou, quase antes de começar.


----------



## RaFa (27 Fev 2013 às 09:13)

Aqui por Seia, ZERO. A Serra, e de acordo com as imagens do radar, está uma vez mais a "bloquear" a precipitação... Mas ainda é cedo.. vamos aguardar!


----------



## CSOF (27 Fev 2013 às 09:15)

Bom dia, neva já há algum tempo mas não acumula, pois ficou tudo molhado após uns minutos de chuva inicial.... Desilusão:'(


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2013 às 09:19)

Ja neve na Gralheira, mas sem grande aparato. Neve muito humida! A cota muito alta!


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2013 às 09:22)

Esta tudo no interior do País!
http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=98303

Aguardemos!


----------



## João Sousa (27 Fev 2013 às 09:23)

jÁ NEVA POR AQUI. sÓ NEVE


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 09:24)

Começa a cair neve agora, 100% neve mas em poucas quantidades.

Parou, só durou 3 minutos, é pena porque era uma neve bem "seca"


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

Aqui em Bragança as previsões não falharam, está a cair o maior nevão dos últimos anos, pelo que pude apurar a acumulação por aqui ronda os 7cm, muito bom.

Por agora continua a nevar, o manto Branco que cobre a cidade vai aumentando de espessura:


----------



## le2011 (27 Fev 2013 às 09:26)

nao sabem se neva em fafe?


----------



## Hermano1x (27 Fev 2013 às 09:27)

Aqui em vila real nada, nem chove nem chuviscos nem nada, as serras estao meias brancas


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2013 às 09:29)

Umas fotos da parte alta da cidade.


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2013 às 09:30)

Sem duvida, grande nevão aoi para Bragança e interior do País!


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 09:46)

Agora cai novamente apenas neve e com muita intensidade.


----------



## Ronny (27 Fev 2013 às 09:50)

Lamego - 0 (zero)


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 09:51)

Aqui na zona da Câmara Municipal a acumulação ronda já os 10 cm!


----------



## Johnny (27 Fev 2013 às 09:51)

Como já seria de esperar, neve com fartura em praticamente todo o concelho de Montalegre...


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2013 às 09:51)

Para já, la se foi a neve na gralheira...

Começo a ter sérias duvidas!!


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 09:52)

Nos telhados já acumula um bocadinho, é pena não ter máquina fotográfica comigo 

Já tentei tirar com a câmara do computador, mas é pouco nitida e muito escura.


----------



## CSOF (27 Fev 2013 às 09:54)

Agora neva intensidade tal que pega onde quer que caia.... Que maravilha


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 09:56)

Neva cada vez com mais intensidade, já começa a pegar no meu jardim


----------



## bejacorreia (27 Fev 2013 às 09:58)

Nickname disse:


> Nos telhados já acumula um bocadinho, é pena não ter máquina fotográfica comigo
> 
> Já tentei tirar com a câmara do computador, mas é pouco nitida e muito escura.



Estou no centro da cidade de Viseu e não vejo a cair um floco de neve! Em que zona é que estás?


----------



## bejacorreia (27 Fev 2013 às 09:59)

Nickname disse:


> Nos telhados já acumula um bocadinho, é pena não ter máquina fotográfica comigo
> 
> Já tentei tirar com a câmara do computador, mas é pouco nitida e muito escura.



Tira fotos!


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 09:59)

bejacorreia disse:


> Estou no centro da cidade de Viseu e não vejo a cair um floco de neve! Em que zona é que estás?



Viso Norte  perto da central de eletricidade.

P.S: Neste momento já está a parar, mas nevou com intensidade por 10/15 minutos, como aliás já tinha acontecido no ultimo evento


----------



## bejacorreia (27 Fev 2013 às 10:02)

Nickname disse:


> Viso Norte  perto da central de eletricidade.
> 
> P.S: Neste momento já está a parar, mas nevou com intensidade por 10/15 minutos, como aliás já tinha acontecido no ultimo evento



Estou no centro da cidade e mal neva. Cai um ou outro floco isolado, mas nada de especial!


----------



## Teles (27 Fev 2013 às 10:03)




----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 10:04)

bejacorreia disse:


> Estou no centro da cidade e mal neva. Cai um ou outro floco isolado, mas nada de especial!



Aqui nevou forte e feio (apenas neve), o chão estava muito molhado pelo que só acumulou ligeiramente nos telhados.

O centro da cidade deve ser mais quente 1 ou 2ºC e está a menos uns 40/70 metros de altitude, dependendo do sitio.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 10:05)

Olá de novo!

Aqui por Bragança a neve não tem parado de cair desde a madrugada, por agora registo 1ºC e vai nevando e acumulando


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 10:06)

10:06 Agora água-neve, mais água que neve
10:10 Agora é mais neve que água
10:15 chuva, alguns farrapos de neve, muito frio, se continuar assim dificilmente acumula, mas pode ser que as condições para a acumulação de neve melhorem, segundo o ipma as cotas vão baixando ao longo do dia, entretanto vai dando para lavar as vistas.

10:25 Parou todo e qualquer tipo de precipitação


----------



## ppereira (27 Fev 2013 às 10:09)

ferreira5 disse:


> Aqui na zona da Câmara Municipal a acumulação ronda já os 10 cm!



destes nevões é que vale a pena presenciar 
quando chegar aos 20 cm não se esqueçam de "atulhar"o forum com fotos


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2013 às 10:12)

Um vento falhado para ja em cinfaes!  Em Fornelos, do mesmo concelho, nada. Nem chuva! Que trsiteza. Falam em muito frio, tudo fica retido no interior norte... Até na gralheira...


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2013 às 10:17)

white_wolf disse:


> Um vento falhado para ja em cinfaes!  Em Fornelos, do mesmo concelho, nada. Nem chuva! Que trsiteza. Falam em muito frio, tudo fica retido no interior norte... Até na gralheira...



O dia ainda não acabou...e já falam em evento falhado?

Com a aproximação do nucleo frio, e dos aguaceiros vindos de Leste, é muito provável que neve em Cinfães e na Gralheira.


----------



## cova beira (27 Fev 2013 às 10:17)

por aqui já caiu neve bastante seca, o problema esta na precipitação que está toda mais a leste que previsto vamos ver se com o avançar do dia a neve continua assim para haver acumulação


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2013 às 10:21)

Desculpando a minha opinião, sendo que a gralheira é ponto mais alto, ou aldeia do distrito de viseu, e para já nada? 
Sendo que para o final do dias os aguaceiros, serão mais escassos, como ja li aqui e vejo, o evento pode ser um fiasco. desculpa a minha opinião!


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2013 às 10:22)

Um mini-passeio desta manhã entre a casa e o trabalho!


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2013 às 10:23)

Grande nevão e grandes fotos!
Congra.


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2013 às 10:26)

E mais algumas junto do Campus do Politécnico:


----------



## Serrano (27 Fev 2013 às 10:27)

Já esteve a nevar na Covilhã, mas apenas acumulou ligeiramente nos carros e na estrada, com 2.5ºC na zona baixa da cidade. No Sarzedo, o cenário estava um pouco mais branco, mas sem muita diferença por falta de precipitação contínua.


----------



## Scuderia (27 Fev 2013 às 10:29)

Que poder em Bragança


----------



## trepkos (27 Fev 2013 às 10:29)

Z13 disse:


> E mais algumas junto do Campus do Politécnico:



Maravilhoso! Afinal temos bocadinhos de Portugal que de vez em quando fazem parte da Europa.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2013 às 10:29)

Excelentes  fotos, que bela acumulação em Bragança, e o dia ainda nem a meio vai


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2013 às 10:30)

Qual a temperatura por Bragança actualmente?
Esperemos que não chova à tarde...


----------



## Silknet (27 Fev 2013 às 10:31)

Nickname disse:


> Neva cada vez com mais intensidade, já começa a pegar no meu jardim



Tens razão, sai a bocado de casa e nevava bem ( moro no Viso Norte também junto ao Recheio...)

O meu puto ja me mandou sms da escola a dizer que estavam a ver nevar! 

E caia mesmo bem!

Finalmente neva em Viseu! 

É apreciar enquanto podemos!!!


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 10:32)

Aqui ao pé da Câmara medi agora e ronda os 17 cm de acumulação!


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 10:33)

Silknet disse:


> Tens razão, sai a bocado de casa e nevava bem ( moro no Viso Norte também junto ao Recheio...)
> 
> O meu puto ja me mandou sms da escola a dizer que estavam a ver nevar!
> 
> ...



foi bonito enquanto durou, mas por agora parou


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 10:36)

Amanhã é que vai ser, quando parar de nevar, vai começar uma valente geada durante a noite...!


----------



## bejacorreia (27 Fev 2013 às 10:37)

Na Guarda vi agora um vídeo no facebook de um amigo. Nevava intensamente e começou a trovejar!


----------



## LOusada (27 Fev 2013 às 10:38)

Será que ainda pode nevar aqui com 300 m?


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2013 às 10:38)

Mais uma do centro (Praça da Sé), com o telemóvel:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2013 às 10:39)

Poderá haver algumas complicações, amanha, com o gelo!


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2013 às 10:40)

rozzo disse:


> Qual a temperatura por Bragança actualmente?
> Esperemos que não chova à tarde...



*0,7ºC*, ainda neva, mas pelo satélite é coisa para pouco mais de uma hora...


----------



## jonyyy (27 Fev 2013 às 10:44)

Grande Nevão em Bragança
Aqui pela zona da Guarda começou a nevar apenas pelas 7h, e pelas 10h nevou com grande intensidade(penso que ouvi trovoada) e no espaço de 15 minuts acumulou 3 ou 4 cm
Penso que para esta zona o melhor inda está para vir nas horas centrais do dia
Já agora como é que se inserem imagens? que aparece-me para inserir um endereço


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2013 às 10:48)

jonyyy disse:


> Já agora como é que se inserem imagens? que aparece-me para inserir um endereço



Vai aqui! 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## Ronny (27 Fev 2013 às 10:49)

Segundo informação de um amigo.. neva com bastante intensidade em Tarouca..


----------



## jonyyy (27 Fev 2013 às 10:59)

Z13 disse:


> Vai aqui!
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html



Obrigado
Já fiz o upload mas e agora como envio para aqui?


----------



## HFSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 11:14)

Ronny disse:


> Segundo informação de um amigo.. neva com bastante intensidade em Tarouca..



O mesmo acontece em Moimenta da Beira (700m)


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2013 às 11:16)

Trancoso, fotos mandadas por um amigo meu, neva desde as 6h


----------



## Ronny (27 Fev 2013 às 11:16)

Começa a nevar em Lamego..


----------



## panda (27 Fev 2013 às 11:20)

vai caindo uns farrapos de neve
Temperatura actual 3.8ºC


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2013 às 11:22)

panda disse:


> vai caindo uns farrapos de neve
> Temperatura actual 3.8ºC



confirmo :-) vamos ver esta tarde :-)


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 11:24)

Não sei se já apareceram fotos da Praça da Sé da Guarda mas aqui vai...


----------



## CSOF (27 Fev 2013 às 11:26)

Por aqui já temos um bom manto branco....:-)


----------



## jonyyy (27 Fev 2013 às 11:28)

[/IMG]
 esta é a unica de hoje, não consigo mandar pro pc, mas ja agora mando umas do dia 23 de janeiro





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## jonyyy (27 Fev 2013 às 11:31)

Não percebo nada disto, agora mandei imagens muito grandes


----------



## RaFa (27 Fev 2013 às 11:31)

Em Seia continuamos com Sol....


----------



## Scuderia (27 Fev 2013 às 11:31)

Que brutalidade essa bola de neve


----------



## jonyyy (27 Fev 2013 às 11:34)

jonyyy disse:


> Obrigado
> Já fiz o upload mas e agora como envio para aqui?



Com as informáticas sou mesmo um leigo
já consegui enviar


----------



## jonyyy (27 Fev 2013 às 11:38)

Scuderia disse:


> Que brutalidade essa bola de neve



Acredite eu e o meu primo(da imagem) já não a conseguiamos empurrar


----------



## RaFa (27 Fev 2013 às 11:39)

Pela Covilhã parece que neva outra vez.

EDIT - Neva mesmo


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2013 às 11:52)

Por cá neva sem interrupções desde a madrugada, mais forte ou mais fraco ainda não parou.

A acumulação está nos 8-9cm e a temperatura segue nos *-0,4 ºC*


----------



## Black_Heart (27 Fev 2013 às 11:55)

Por aqui está a nevar, mas muito pouco, a precipitação está muito fraca


----------



## CptRena (27 Fev 2013 às 12:00)

Está a nevar na Serra do Caramulo? Porque pelo radar parece que cai por esses lados algo.


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Fev 2013 às 12:00)

4.5°C e agora chuvisca.


----------



## Weatherman (27 Fev 2013 às 12:03)

CptRena disse:


> Está a nevar na Serra do Caramulo? Porque pelo radar parece que cai por esses lados algo.



Sim está a nevar acima dos 700 metros com acumlução aos 850 metros


----------



## CptRena (27 Fev 2013 às 12:06)

Weatherman disse:


> Sim está a nevar acima dos 700 metros com acumlução aos 850 metros



Muito obrigado pela confirmação
Se calhar ainda dou lá um salto de tarde a ver se ainda apanho alguma queda de neve


----------



## Scuderia (27 Fev 2013 às 12:23)

Montalegre como sempre em Alta

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2814676.124192.117306111626561&type=1&theater


----------



## AnDré (27 Fev 2013 às 12:34)

Montalegre







Lapa, Sernancelhe.
Por Pedro Nantes


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 12:38)

Em Tabuaço já nevou e continua
E por Lamego?
E vila real e Viseu?

Feedback pessoal


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 12:39)

Aqui  em Bragança tem estado sempre a nevar, com menor ou maior intensidade mas cai certinha, as maiores acumulações que medi foram de cerca de 13cm, mas é possível que existam acumulações maiores em zonas onde não passei

Fui dar um passeio fotográfico daqui apouco coloco aqui mais fotos


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 12:39)

Segundo me disseram, em Lamego tb neva, certo????


----------



## raposo_744 (27 Fev 2013 às 12:49)

falei agora com o meu pai e neva 
a aldeia fica a 420m  
muito perto de Alváres-Góis


----------



## RaFa (27 Fev 2013 às 12:53)

Neva na Aldeia da Serra, Seia.

http://rcswebcam.no-ip.info/view/index.shtml


----------



## Brigantia (27 Fev 2013 às 12:53)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui  em Bragança tem estado sempre a nevar, com menor ou maior intensidade mas cai certinha, as maiores acumulações que medi foram de cerca de 13cm, mas é possível que existam acumulações maiores em zonas onde não passei



Que grande acumulação.
Vendo os dados acutais de Bragança a neve deve estar no limite. Vamos ver se a chuva não estraga a festa. 






MSantos disse:


> Fui dar um passeio fotográfico daqui apouco coloco aqui mais fotos



Ficamos a aguardar


----------



## ppereira (27 Fev 2013 às 12:55)

Grande diferença entre Trancoso, Manteigas e Covilhã. Todas as estações estão entre os 750 e 850 m, todas sensivelmente na mesma região.
Às 12h45:
Trancoso, muita neve e 0,0ºC;
Manteigas, parece nevar mas sem acumulação no solo e 1,6ºC;
Covilhã, aparentemente não neva e 2,1ºC.

Entradas de Nordeste / Este trazem diferenças assinaláveis em poucas dezenas de km.


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 12:59)

Já não há precipitação desde as 11 horas por aqui


----------



## HFSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 13:01)

joselamego disse:


> Em Tabuaço já nevou e continua
> E por Lamego?
> E vila real e Viseu?
> 
> Feedback pessoal


Em Moimenta da Beira confirma-se


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 13:02)

E vila real e Lamego?


----------



## Brito (27 Fev 2013 às 13:04)

mais uma vez viseu parece passar ao lado do evento  neste momento algumas abertas, apenas um pequeno período de neve ao meio da manha


----------



## Ricardo TT (27 Fev 2013 às 13:17)

Por Vila Real Neva com bastante intensidade mas mais fora da Cidade: Mouçós, Sanguinhedo,Campeã,BorbelaTemperaturas de 3ºC)....Acumulação significativa só por volta dos 1000 Metros de Altitude.Passei pelo Alvão (temperaturas registadas as 10horas -2ºC a 1100M de manha e esta todo  branquinho e continua a Nevar com intensidade.
Vamos aguardar...


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2013 às 13:18)

neva bem agora na Covilhã :-)


----------



## Bgc (27 Fev 2013 às 13:21)

25 cm de acumulação na periferia da cidade, a 700 metros.

E continua a cair.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 13:22)

Aqui em Bragança a festa parece que já acabou, a neve parou e já vai derretendo por agora 1.5ºC, mas foi uma bela manhã


----------



## Ronny (27 Fev 2013 às 13:24)

Por Lamego.. neva a espaços com bastante intensidade desde as 11 horas.. acumulação zero..


----------



## ppereira (27 Fev 2013 às 13:32)

Norther disse:


> neva bem agora na Covilhã :-)



bastante mesmo... e a temperatura baixou para os 1,4ºC (quase a mínima do dia).
vamos ver como vão ser as coisas por Castelo Branco e Portalegre (a AEMET tem aviso laranja e 15 cm para a zona de Badajoz!!!)

para a zona de Teruel em Aragão a AEMET tem aviso vermelho e 50 cm de neve para amanhã  e mais 20 cm para sexta


----------



## jonyyy (27 Fev 2013 às 13:45)

Por aqui vai nevando continuamente, por vezes com grande intensidade,outras com menos, a temperatura deve com certeza estar abaixo dos 0 Cº.


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Fev 2013 às 13:45)

Em Castelo Branco cairam á pouco uns pingos (sem neve) que mal deram para humedecer o piso, vamos a ver se cai alguma neve por aqui... mas duvido .

De momento está um frio de rachar, desculpem não tenho estação, e sem precipitação.


----------



## CSOF (27 Fev 2013 às 13:45)

Volta a nevar com intensidade:-D existe acumulação de cerca de 5 cm. Nas ruas já derreteu devido ao sal gema.


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2013 às 13:45)

Neva bem pela Covilhã , vamos ver se pega


----------



## Marco_mb (27 Fev 2013 às 13:47)

Por Proença-a-Nova cairam os primeiros aguaceiros, no termometro do carro marca 6ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Fev 2013 às 13:47)

Começa a pegar em Manteigas: http://weather.no.sapo.pt/webcam.html


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2013 às 13:48)

Continua a nevar por cá, a acumulação está entre 10 - 15 cm. 

Sigo com 0.1 °C.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 13:51)

Fotos do meu passeio fotográfico 



































































http://i524.photobucket.com/albums/cc324/joanamiguel_photos/DSCN5087_zpsc5cc6cae.jpg











Nas zona rurais a acumulação deve ser brutalíssima, por aqui dentro da cidade o máximo que vi e medi foi 13cm.






Por agora o sol vai aparecendo entre as nuvens a temperatura vai subindo e a neve derretendo


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2013 às 13:57)

Está a ficar tudo branco!!!


----------



## Black_Heart (27 Fev 2013 às 13:59)

MSantos disse:


> Fotos do meu passeio fotográfico
> 
> Por agora o sol vai aparecendo entre as nuvens a temperatura vai subindo e a neve derretendo



Excelente registo =)
13 cm não é bincadeira 

Por aqui está a nevar, era só vir com mais intensidade eheheh


----------



## HFSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 14:01)

Moimenta da Beira acumulação de 10cm e continua a nevar com bastante intensidade


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 14:05)

Bons registos de Bragança.
Aqui chuvisca


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Fev 2013 às 14:11)

boas 
por aqui a manha foi calma, apenas com o ceu nublado e muita geada. atualmente o sol brilha, mas esta escuro, muito escuro a oeste, e levantou se um vento moderado...


----------



## Serrano (27 Fev 2013 às 14:13)

Via telefone, chega-me a informação de que no Sarzedo está tudo branquinho... começo a ficar preocupado com o regresso a casa! 
Água-neve na zona baixa da Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 3ºC.


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2013 às 14:14)

Trancoso também já tem 10Cm de acumulação de neve, pela zona baixa da Cova da Beira chove a 400m, neva acima dos 500m mas com acumulação aos 700m


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 14:21)

Volta a cair água-neve 3 horas e meia depois.
14:32 já parou, está fraco por aqui...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (27 Fev 2013 às 14:32)

Excelentes registos!!! 

Parece que por aqui as chances de ver uns flocos já se foi! xD agora é só admirar as fotos do interior!


----------



## ALV72 (27 Fev 2013 às 14:35)

O que é que se passa com a imagem da Webcam de Trancoso ?
É neve acumulada ?


----------



## Ronny (27 Fev 2013 às 14:43)

FINALMENTE.. começa a "pegar"..
Nunca tinha visto nevar tanto durante tantas horas e não pegar..


----------



## jotackosta (27 Fev 2013 às 14:43)

Ainda espero ver alguns flocos durante o final do dia de hoje e madrugada. Por aqui a precipitação surgiu em forma de neve e registou-se alguma acumulação das 7h45 às 9h00. Por enquanto, céu nublado.


----------



## chaves23 (27 Fev 2013 às 14:44)

por aqui vai caindo agua neve mais  neve doque chuva


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2013 às 14:45)

Por aqui neva há quase 12 horas consecutivas! 

Neste momento neva com uma intensidade incrível... 












A acumulação já ultrapassa os 15cm.

0,2°C


----------



## jotackosta (27 Fev 2013 às 14:48)

De salientar que, a 1 km (nem tanto) da minha residência não nevou sequer...foi portanto um evento matinal muito isolado aqui pela zona de Penalva do Castelo/Viseu.


----------



## jotackosta (27 Fev 2013 às 14:49)

Carrazedo de Montenegro, impressionante


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Fev 2013 às 15:07)

Evento a errar as cotas em 200m. Semelhante aos 2 últimos.
Um fracasso aqui na cidade.
Agora 5.2 e chuviscos.
No pasa nada!!!!


----------



## CSOF (27 Fev 2013 às 15:13)

Parou a neve e começou a chover....


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2013 às 15:14)

ALV72 disse:


> O que é que se passa com a imagem da Webcam de Trancoso ?
> É neve acumulada ?



é possível, eles também têm um valente manto branco, tenho recebido muitas fotos de um amigo que mora la


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2013 às 15:30)

Parou a neve mais de 12 horas depois. Não esperava tanta precipitação! :-) 

Agora será de esperar mais durante esta noite?


----------



## Royal Village (27 Fev 2013 às 15:35)

VILA REAL disse:


> Evento a errar as cotas em 200m. Semelhante aos 2 últimos.
> Um fracasso aqui na cidade.
> Agora 5.2 e chuviscos.
> No pasa nada!!!!



3.5ºC para estes lados, e para além de um ou outro floco perdido na madrugada, nada de jeito... como quase sempre! 
Mesmo nas serras não me parece que tenha nevado muito.


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2013 às 15:53)

Por aqui neste momento neva com pouca intensidade com uma temperatura de 0,9ºC.

Acumulação em redor dos 10 cm no meu bairro onde a neve se mantém muitíssimo melhor que no resto da cidade.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 15:55)

Aqui em Lamego nevou, apenas tem neve nos jardins, terras e carros. As estradas não
Mas nevou ainda bem, foi pena ter chuviscado de manhã e só mais tarde é que veio a neve, é que senão pegava muito mais.
Mas mesmo assim pegou alguma coisa, telhados, campos e carros.

Temperatura - 0,8 graus


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2013 às 15:59)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...adas-intransitaveis-devido-a-neve-em-braganca


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2013 às 16:09)

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=631328&tm=8&layout=123&visual=61


----------



## Black_Heart (27 Fev 2013 às 16:09)

Acabado de vir da parte alta da cidade (Covilhã). Neste momento estava a nevar intensamente acima dos 750m (aproximadamente), com acumulação clara perto dos 800m. Já coloco fotos =)
A policia não deixa passar ninguém para a serra sem correntes de neve, pelo que havia muita gente a arriscar por caminhos alternativos (terra batida e cheios de neve).
Aos 600m cai misturada, mas sendo maioritariamente água =(


----------



## kelinha (27 Fev 2013 às 16:11)

Black_Heart disse:


> Acabado de vir da parte alta da cidade (Covilhã). Neste momento estava a nevar intensamente acima dos 750m (aproximadamente), com acumulação clara perto dos 800m. Já coloco fotos =)
> A policia não deixa passar ninguém para a serra sem correntes de neve, pelo que havia muita gente a arriscar por caminhos alternativos (terra batida e cheios de neve).
> Aos 600m cai misturada, mas sendo maioritariamente água =(



Suponho que o estradão não seja uma estrada muito segura para o pessoal se aventurar com neve e sem correntes...


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 16:12)

Mais um aguaceiro de água-neve, não passa disto


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2013 às 16:14)

Black_Heart disse:


> Acabado de vir da parte alta da cidade (Covilhã). Neste momento estava a nevar intensamente acima dos 750m (aproximadamente), com acumulação clara perto dos 800m. Já coloco fotos =)
> A policia não deixa passar ninguém para a serra sem correntes de neve, pelo que havia muita gente a arriscar por caminhos alternativos (terra batida e cheios de neve).
> Aos 600m cai misturada, mas sendo maioritariamente água =(



A cota subiu bastante mais do que esperado até. Na minha rua neva bem já acumula mas com muita dificuldade.


----------



## Black_Heart (27 Fev 2013 às 16:16)

kelinha disse:


> Suponho que o estradão não seja uma estrada muito segura para o pessoal se aventurar com neve e sem correntes...



Sim, o pessoal ia arriscar demasiado, quando vinha a descer por esses caminhos (a pé), muitos carros perguntavam se ia dar à estrada principal e se era seguro, mesmo avisando que a estrada estava coberta de neve arriscavam, com carros "normais".


----------



## Black_Heart (27 Fev 2013 às 16:17)

spiritmind disse:


> A cota subiu bastante mais do que esperado até. Na minha rua neva bem já acumula mas com muita dificuldade.



Sim, durante a hora de almoço aqui (600m) estava a nevar com boa intensidade, mas de um momento para o outro começou a cair misturada. Mas na na zona da Biquinha já estava a ficar tudo branco =)


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2013 às 16:18)

Black_Heart disse:


> Sim, durante a hora de almoço aqui (600m) estava a nevar com boa intensidade, mas de um momento para o outro começou a cair misturada. Mas na na zona da Biquinha já estava a ficar tudo branco =)



Sim na minha rua também mas as cotas dispararam talvez desçam agora para a noite.


----------



## rubenpires93 (27 Fev 2013 às 16:21)

spiritmind disse:


> A cota subiu bastante mais do que esperado até. Na minha rua neva bem já acumula mas com muita dificuldade.



Boas  Bem spiritmind, a cota subiu bastante, mas conforme subiu bastante, vai descer bastante não tarda o fluxo está de NE/E 

Por aqui Castelo Branco, céu muito nublado, algum vento e está frio não sei propriamente quantos graus estão, mas arrisco dizer cerca de 5/6ºC.


----------



## Black_Heart (27 Fev 2013 às 16:28)

Aqui estão elas 

Estava assim quando cheguei à zona alta da cidade







A partir daqui começou a nevar com grande intensidade
















(panorâmica)





O velhinho estádio do Sp. da Covilhã (Estádio Municipal José Santos Pinto)


----------



## Black_Heart (27 Fev 2013 às 16:29)

spiritmind disse:


> Sim na minha rua também mas as cotas dispararam talvez desçam agora para a noite.



Assim espero que agora com o aproximar da noite elas desçam. Será que vai haver precipitação suficiente?


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2013 às 16:29)

Boas tardes.

Como tinha falado de manhã, um evento pouco conseguido, para não dizer um desastre, aqui no norte. Nem na gralheira, ha estradas cortadas, longe disse, fonte oficial da cm cinfães. Nem em Fornelos, 600 mts, caiu nada, nem um agueceiro de se referir. 
Grandes surpresas poderam aparacer la para o sul, agora aqui no norte, é dizer ate ao ano... na minha opiniao claro. Muito frio em altura e a percipitação zero... 
Grandes contemplados os de bragança, guarda, chaves etc... um abraço a todos os do interior e ao ferreira, homem forte da neve!! 
Em suma todo no interior norte, interior perto ja do litoral ou seja fronteira, poucos flocos ou quase nada!

Tudo o que digo são meras opiniões ou desabafos...

Saudações


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2013 às 16:29)

rubenpires disse:


> Boas  Bem spiritmind, a cota subiu bastante, mas conforme subiu bastante, vai descer bastante não tarda o fluxo está de NE/E
> 
> Por aqui Castelo Branco, céu muito nublado, algum vento e está frio não sei propriamente quantos graus estão, mas arrisco dizer cerca de 5/6ºC.



Sim neste momento estamos no Sector quente mas quando a cota descer novamente a precipitação começa a faltar. vamos aguardar


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2013 às 16:38)

Boa tarde! Por aqui a situação é terrível, mas já estou habituado. Pensava que ainda podia nevar aqui, já que existem cotas acima dos 200m, mas até agora nada. A pouca neve que caiu na Serra do Caramulo derreteu, acabo de vir de lá, estavam apenas 2º, um pouco acima da cidade do Caramulo. Já aqui, o céu está nublado, com algumas abertas, que deixam que o sol suba a temperatura, durante a manhã e até agora tive aguaceiros fracos, de momento a minha estação marca 8ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2013 às 16:45)

Boas ,por aqui começou a cair uma chuva muita gelada,depois de um dia cheio de nuvens e a prometer qualquer coisa ,vamos ver e esperar ,com 6.5ºC e algum vento e .


----------



## mborgespires (27 Fev 2013 às 16:50)

Aqui em Mirandela choveu e faz muito frio. O céu ficou claro por uns instantes mas agora voltou a ficar escuro. Será que teremos sorte?


----------



## rubenpires93 (27 Fev 2013 às 16:53)

Água-neve neste momento em Castelo Branco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2013 às 17:01)

Com 5.5ºC e continua chuva gelada com vento de SE de onde está a vir muito escuro...de Espanha.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 17:03)

Por aqui continua a nevar, pelo que vejo no satélite deveremos estar perante os últimos aguaçeiros...
PS: À noite quando tiver tempo tenho muitas e boas fotos para partilhar!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2013 às 17:04)

rubenpires disse:


> Água-neve neste momento em Castelo Branco.



Boas,pela Carapalha é só chuva,vamos ver e esperar que temperatura desça e a chuva que continue .


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Fev 2013 às 17:13)

Recomeça a nevar por aqui, parece que vamos ter mais alguma animação!


----------



## kelinha (27 Fev 2013 às 17:16)

Black_Heart disse:


> Sim, durante a hora de almoço aqui (600m) estava a nevar com boa intensidade, mas de um momento para o outro começou a cair misturada. Mas na na zona da Biquinha já estava a ficar tudo branco =)



Sempre passei no estradão, mas de jipe, com tração às 4 rodas. Em dezembro passei lá num carro normal, e mesmo sem neve, jurei para nunca mais! O piso estava em muito mau estado... Com neve então... Não me aventurava!


----------



## Paulo H (27 Fev 2013 às 17:19)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,pela Carapalha é só chuva,vamos ver e esperar que temperatura desça e a chuva que continue .



Também pude observar na última meia hora, águaceiros por vezes de sleet! Vamos ver se arrefece mais durante a noite, com precipitação!


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2013 às 17:40)

Por Viseu cidade só chuva, neve nada. Mas que raio se passa co Viseu este ano? Este evento está por certo fechado.

Boa sorte ao resto do pessoal!


----------



## Marco_mb (27 Fev 2013 às 17:41)

Em Proença-a-Nova, está a cair uma mistura de chuva, granizo e agua-neve. À pouco o termometro do carro marcava 4,5ºC


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 17:42)

Pedro disse:


> Por Viseu cidade só chuva, neve nada. Mas que raio se passa co Viseu este ano? Este evento está por certo fechado.
> 
> Boa sorte ao resto do pessoal!



O mesmo que se passou na maioria dos anos passados, Viseu não é cidade de grandes nevões.
Mas eu aqui ainda vi qualquer coisa.

17:56 Aguaceiro de água-neve


----------



## subaneve300 (27 Fev 2013 às 17:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde! Por aqui a situação é terrível, mas já estou habituado. Pensava que ainda podia nevar aqui, já que existem cotas acima dos 200m, mas até agora nada. A pouca neve que caiu na Serra do Caramulo derreteu, acabo de vir de lá, estavam apenas 2º, um pouco acima da cidade do Caramulo. Já aqui, o céu está nublado, com algumas abertas, que deixam que o sol suba a temperatura, durante a manhã e até agora tive aguaceiros fracos, de momento a minha estação marca 8ºc



Tem que se acalmar porque acabei de ouvir na antena 1 que neva acma dos 200m portanto aí deverá nevar tal como disseram que neva na serra de SINTRA  não acumula mas neva portanto a neve a sério ainda está para vir


----------



## Geiras (27 Fev 2013 às 18:02)

subaneve300 disse:


> Tem que se acalmar porque acabei de ouvir na antena 1 que neva acma dos 200m portanto aí deverá nevar tal como disseram que neva na serra de SINTRA  não acumula mas neva portanto a neve a sério ainda está para vir



Convém referir que se trata de um valor de probabilidade e não de certeza, além de que a precipitação se tornará escassa durante a noite


----------



## Paulo H (27 Fev 2013 às 18:16)

Aqui continua totalmente nublado. Está a levantar-se um vento de leste, que é um gelo mesmo!!


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Fev 2013 às 18:24)

Paulo H disse:


> Também pude observar na última meia hora, águaceiros por vezes de sleet! Vamos ver se arrefece mais durante a noite, com precipitação!



Aqui pelo bairro do Cansado não vi nada... Só mesmo chuva gelada a revitalizar as raizes dos cabelos lol  .


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 18:25)

Aqui em Lamego, nevou a partir das 11 h até às 15 h, ainda pegou mas apenas nos carros, jardins e campos. Na altura estavam 0 graus.
Agora, às 18.15 m estão 2 graus.
Penso que a cota minima por esta região deve ter sido 500 metros para cima.


----------



## PedroSarrico (27 Fev 2013 às 18:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde! Por aqui a situação é terrível, mas já estou habituado. Pensava que ainda podia nevar aqui, já que existem cotas acima dos 200m, mas até agora nada. A pouca neve que caiu na Serra do Caramulo derreteu, acabo de vir de lá, estavam apenas 2º, um pouco acima da cidade do Caramulo. Já aqui, o céu está nublado, com algumas abertas, que deixam que o sol suba a temperatura, durante a manhã e até agora tive aguaceiros fracos, de momento a minha estação marca 8ºc



Ainda bem (para mim) que estive à beira de ir até lá esta tarde e assim poupei gasóleo. Era bom que caísse alguma neve até amanhã à hora de almoço que assim ia lá


----------



## Mjhb (27 Fev 2013 às 18:39)

Por Viseu, céu nublado, vento fraco e chuviscos.


Atual 3,0°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2013 às 18:54)

Bom, o céu daqui a nada está limpo! São visíveis muitas abertas, temperatura nos 4.9ºc  e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2013 às 18:54)

Não chove e continua muito nublado,vento moderado e bem gelado ,com 4.8ºC.


----------



## Mago (27 Fev 2013 às 19:09)

Grande Nevão Por Trancoso, Mêda, Guarda.....


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Fev 2013 às 19:11)

Boa noite , durante a manhã e enquanto estive pela serra caiu graupel com bastante intensidade , já antes tinha estado a nevar fraco ,a temperatura a oscilar entre os 0ºc e 1cº, durante a tarde não sei se nevou mais ou não.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2013 às 19:15)

Por aqui os aguaceiros voltaram e nota-se alguns mais grossos andar ao sabor do vento,já é um começo ,com 4.6ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (27 Fev 2013 às 19:19)

Pedro disse:


> Por Viseu cidade só chuva, neve nada. Mas que raio se passa co Viseu este ano? Este evento está por certo fechado.



Realmente Viseu (cidade) não tem sido contemplada com neve este ano mas, bem perto, em Sátão, Vila Nova de Paiva, tem nevado bem. Perto das 17h30 nevava com alguma intensidade em Sátão, por pouco tempo mas ainda nevava.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Fev 2013 às 19:23)

por aqui foi sempre igual, a escuridão no meio da tarde não deu em nada, já não digo neve mas al menos uma trovoadazinha...
apenas o vento e que se faz sentir. sopra moderado e gelado de leste, sigo com 4.2ºC 

temperaturas de hoje: 

-1.4ºC de minima
10.9ºC de maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2013 às 19:27)

Continuam os aguaceiros com alguma neve miuda pelo meio,bem fresco ,com 4.5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 20:13)

Nas próximas horas deverá intensificar-se a ocorrência de precipitação na Beira Interior:

http://www.meteo-mc.fr/satellite-ir-anime-eu.php


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2013 às 20:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Nas próximas horas deverá intensificar-se a ocorrência de precipitação na Beira Interior:
> 
> http://www.meteo-mc.fr/satellite-ir-anime-eu.php



Pena estar a cair agua neve aos 750m a cota disparou... Enfim


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Fev 2013 às 20:32)

O meu contributo... espero que não seja o último da temporada!


----------



## miguelgjm (27 Fev 2013 às 20:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Nas próximas horas deverá intensificar-se a ocorrência de precipitação na Beira Interior:
> 
> http://www.meteo-mc.fr/satellite-ir-anime-eu.php



Essa mancha de precipitação parece que se dirige em cheio para a Guarda. Cá estou à espera dela. Depois de um dia com muita neve e pouca acumulação, era a cereja no topo do bolo


----------



## Ronny (27 Fev 2013 às 20:47)

Boas fotos Marco.. muito bem..


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 20:48)

Este evento nas terras do norte interior está no fim.
Sorte vão ter o centro interior e alentejo, irão ver neve. Sobretudo Castelo Branco(acho que sim) e e Portalegre(de certeza).
Infelizmente a neve para cotas médias e baixas estão no fim,  a primavera aproxima-se e virá mais sol e subida temperatura. 
Agora só mesmo para o próximo ano...


----------



## Brigantia (27 Fev 2013 às 20:53)

ferreira5 disse:


> O meu contributo... espero que não seja o último da temporada!



Excelentes registos deste gande dia


----------



## invent (27 Fev 2013 às 20:54)

Bem, parece que as fotos que deixei de manhã desapareceram (raio da dropbox).

Deixo novamente, foram tiradas na aldeia de Roriz - Pindo, Concelho de Penalva do Castelo, quando começou a nevar, até parecia que estava a cair granizo já que era audível um certo barulho nos telhados, começou a nevar pelas 7:40, nevou cerca de 40 minutos, sendo que, 20 desses minutos foram de grande intensidade, na altura a temperatura rondava os 0ºC.

Ficam as fotos, tirados por telemóvel.






















De momento estão 2,5ºC céu encoberto.


----------



## diogortrick (27 Fev 2013 às 20:56)

Volta a nevar na Guarda.


----------



## cova beira (27 Fev 2013 às 21:05)

a cota esta mesmo muito mais alta do que era suposto mas até ás 6 da manha hora em que os modelos prevêem precipitação para aqui ainda muito pode acontecer, ou então os modelos estão todos errados até o snowforecast que é sempre dos mais péssimistas prevê neve 


aqui fica o freezing level que vai descer muito nas próximas horas


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2013 às 21:08)

cova beira disse:


> a cota esta mesmo muito mais alta do que era suposto mas até ás 6 da manha hora em que os modelos prevêem precipitação para aqui ainda muito pode acontecer, ou então os modelos estão todos errados até o snwoforecast que é sempre dos mais péssimistas prevê neve
> 
> 
> aqui fica o freezing level que vai descer muito nas próximas horas



Interessante Cova da Beira que estava a agora a ver o meteoblue que até não falham a pouco davam chuva para esta noite e acabaram de actualizar e meteram neve com intensidade a partir das 00h  Por isso é que eu gosto da meteo é imprevisível e hoje foi um bom exemplo achei estranho a pouco subir aos 800m e haver uns 10cm de neve no solo e na cidade a 750m nada  vai-se la saber porque


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2013 às 21:10)

ferreira5 disse:


> O meu contributo... espero que não seja o último da temporada!



Grandes Fotos  Um dia em cheio para Bragança


----------



## salgado (27 Fev 2013 às 21:16)

Neva moderadamente aqui no Sabugal e começa a acumular! Espero que precipitação da zona de Cáceres venha para cá!


----------



## cova beira (27 Fev 2013 às 21:18)

o problema não está em altura é a temperatura à superfìcie que não baixa mas todos os modelos indicam queda de neve a partir no minimo dos 400 metros.



a act. do meteoblue e freemeteo é muito boa, inclusivamente os espanhois da AEMET continuam a prever neve para caceres. Vamos ver no que isto dá.


----------



## DRC (27 Fev 2013 às 21:20)

salgado disse:


> Neva moderadamente aqui no Sabugal e começa a acumular! Espero que precipitação da zona de Cáceres venha para cá!



Disseram-me há instantes que no Sabugal, no Bairro dos Pinhos neva com chuva à mistura de vez em quando.


----------



## ACalado (27 Fev 2013 às 21:23)

cova beira disse:


> o problema não está em altura é a temperatura à superfìcie que não baixa mas todos os modelos indicam queda de neve a partir no minimo dos 400 metros.
> 
> 
> 
> a act. do meteoblue e freemeteo é muito boa, inclusivamente os espanhois da AEMET continuam a prever neve para caceres. Vamos ver no que isto dá.



Sim todos sabemos que o meteoblue e o freemeteo são outputs do GFS embora o meteoblue leve "mão humana", hoje foi um dia estranho pois o momento em que nevou mais foi entre as 13h e as 14h momento onde a temperatura a 2m estava mais elevada e por agora quando tudo indicava que deveria nevar é precisamente o contrário. Eu mais do que a temperatura acho que o que esta a estragar a queda de neve foi a subida da humidade que desde o final da tarde anda entre os 85%-90%  isso sim está a afectar as cotas de neve. Abraço


----------



## salgado (27 Fev 2013 às 21:58)

DRC disse:


> Disseram-me há instantes que no Sabugal, no Bairro dos Pinhos neva com chuva à mistura de vez em quando.



Nada disso! está a nevar intensamente e já existe alguma acumulação, o asfalto já não se vê!


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2013 às 21:58)

Boa noite! Depois do céu limpo que baixou a temperatura até aos 3.5ºc, volta a encobrir, mas com um senão... a temperatura está a subir já vai nos 4.7 
Não tarda deve nevar no Caramulo...


----------



## Cheiroso (27 Fev 2013 às 22:08)

Por Chaves, apesar de tudo, foi um belo episódio que permitiu ver acumulações na propria cidade, facto que já não se verificava à muito tempo.

Fica um pequeno postal da cidade.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 22:19)

Bela foto de Chaves!!!!
A sorte foi ter sido de manhã cedo a neve
ela caiu ainda durante o dia? ou só mesmo de manhã cedo?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2013 às 22:25)

Boas,por aqui vejo,olhando para a luz da rua vejo que vai chuviscando e pelo meio alguns farrapos ao sabor do vento,com 3.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 0.4ºC / 8.4ºC .


----------



## Cheiroso (27 Fev 2013 às 22:26)

Foi entre as 5h e as 8h da manhã... a partir daí choveu até às 14h.

Valeu a pena.

Posso também dizer que a fronteira parece ter sido como que o "limite" norte à queda de precipitação, pois em territorio espanhol apenas se ve acumulações de outros eventos de neve e a altitudes acima de 1000m. Creio que por lá não deve ter havido precipitação sequer.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2013 às 22:35)

Cheiroso disse:


> Por Chaves, apesar de tudo, foi um belo episódio que permitiu ver acumulações na propria cidade, facto que já não se verificava à muito tempo.
> 
> Fica um pequeno postal da cidade.



Linda! 

Mais algumas de Chaves:








































































Maravilhoso!


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 22:36)

Cheiroso disse:


> Foi entre as 5h e as 8h da manhã... a partir daí choveu até às 14h.
> 
> Valeu a pena.
> 
> Posso também dizer que a fronteira parece ter sido como que o "limite" norte à queda de precipitação, pois em territorio espanhol apenas se ve acumulações de outros eventos de neve e a altitudes acima de 1000m. Creio que por lá não deve ter havido precipitação sequer.






Então foi um bom evento para Chaves.
Aqui em Lamego, nevou a partir das 11 h até 15 h
Pegou apenas nos carros, campos e telhados.
Eu até pensava que iria mesmo pegar nas estradas e todo o centro 
mas infelizmente a cota mínima foi 500 metros.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2013 às 22:39)

joselamego disse:


> Então foi um bom evento para Chaves.
> Aqui em Lamego, nevou a partir das 11 h até 15 h
> Pegou apenas nos carros, campos e telhados.
> Eu até pensava que iria mesmo pegar nas estradas e todo o centro
> mas infelizmente a cota mínima foi 500 metros.



Pois é! Em Verín não nevou!


----------



## Cheiroso (27 Fev 2013 às 22:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Linda!
> 
> Mais algumas de Chaves:
> 
> ...



Meu caro,

No final de contas parece que estamos uma cidade de cota bem acima dos 350m. Foi bom... muito bom!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Fev 2013 às 22:45)

ferreira5 disse:


> O meu contributo... espero que não seja o último da temporada!



Boa noite Caro ferreira5,

Lindas fotos, acho que valeu a pena esperar ao fim de várias tentativas nesta temporada para a cidade de Bragança!!!

Fantástico nevão em Bragança. 

Cmps.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2013 às 22:46)

Cheiroso disse:


> Meu caro,
> 
> No final de contas parece que estamos uma cidade de cota bem acima dos 350m. Foi bom... muito bom!



Foi excelente! Precipitação na hora certa!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (27 Fev 2013 às 22:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Linda!  Maravilhoso!



Boa noite Caro Flaviense21,

Excelentes fotos da cidade de Chaves.


----------



## jonyyy (27 Fev 2013 às 22:57)

Neva copiosamente por aqui


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 23:08)

Em Chaves nevou no momento certo. Foi fantástico!!!
Em Lamego infelizmente só começou a nevar às 11 h e a essa hora já tinha chovido 
Se tivesse sido logo de manhã cedo, tipo 7/8 horas teria sido um belo nevão.
A cota ficou-se desde as 11h até as 15h pelos 500 metros.
Ou seja a cidade tem entre 480 a 550 metros, ficou mesmo no limite... daí só ter pintado carros, campos e telhados...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2013 às 23:22)

Atenção, por favor, evitem fazer _replay _das imagens porque assim ocupam muito espaço e perde-se o contexto do seguimento.


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2013 às 23:32)

aqui tb neva :-) vamos ver se pega, não vai ser facil esta tudo molhado


----------



## Black_Heart (27 Fev 2013 às 23:34)

Norther disse:


> aqui tb neva :-) vamos ver se pega, não vai ser facil esta tudo molhado



Confirmo, aqui também tem estado a nevar,


----------



## almanzur (27 Fev 2013 às 23:36)

Na cidade da Guarda a neve já não é noticia... rara é a semana deste ano de 2013 que não neva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2013 às 23:38)

Continua pingando com 3.8ºC.


----------



## subaneve300 (27 Fev 2013 às 23:40)

alguém me sabe dizer se há neve na serra do açor ou na lousã? grandes fotos já agora de chaves e bragança e como vai ser a cota de neve esta noite?


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2013 às 23:45)

To a gostar das imagens de satélite, parece que ainda poderemos ter surpresas, vamos ver


----------



## Nickname (27 Fev 2013 às 23:50)

Despeço-me por hoje com relatos de bastante vento e céu nublado


----------



## salgado (27 Fev 2013 às 23:51)

Sim, aquela mancha pode fazer mossa, especialmente se passar na Guarda!!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2013 às 23:53)

Tem estado um vento muito intenso, que em conjunto com o céu nublado, já fez subir a temperatura aos 5.0ºc, acho que é desta que eu posso esquecer a neve para esta cova...


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2013 às 23:54)

A pouco a 700m na zona alta da vila


----------



## João Sousa (28 Fev 2013 às 00:00)

Por aqui está uma enorme ventania de leste.


----------



## miguelgjm (28 Fev 2013 às 00:02)

Na guarda continua a nevar bastante. Tudo branco e com uns bons centimetros já. Se aquela ultima mancha de precipitação chegar aqui....


----------



## ppereira (28 Fev 2013 às 00:22)

miguelgjm disse:


> Na guarda continua a nevar bastante. Tudo branco e com uns bons centimetros já. Se aquela ultima mancha de precipitação chegar aqui....



Boa noite, alguém tem fotos da beira interior? Nomeadamente da Guarda?
Pelo radar do IPMA parece a beira interior tem sido bafejada por grandes quantidades de precipitação!!!!!


----------



## Norther (28 Fev 2013 às 00:28)

Trancoso ao final da tarde


----------



## cova beira (28 Fev 2013 às 00:35)

norther é agora na próxima célula é que pega, a temperatura cá em baixo ronda já um grau não'?


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Fev 2013 às 00:36)

Em Manteigas já pegou bem:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## F_R (28 Fev 2013 às 00:40)

RTP informação em directo da Guarda, grande nevão, flocos enormes.


----------



## quim_mane (28 Fev 2013 às 00:44)

salgado disse:


> Sim, aquela mancha pode fazer mossa, especialmente se passar na Guarda!!!



Segundo o que vejo de fotos de amigos da Guarda, por lá continua a cair e bem.

E eles já não podem é ver a neve à frente.  
Uma vez é bonito para ver e brincar. 3 vezes só causa transtornos para quem quer ir trabalhar 

Podiam amndar um bocado para os outros já que eles lá têm de mais


----------



## Stinger (28 Fev 2013 às 00:47)

No outro evento quando lá dei um salto em que apanhei tunderstorm numa hora e meia caiu 10 cms em que me tapou o carro todo


----------



## quim_mane (28 Fev 2013 às 00:49)

ppereira disse:


> Boa noite, alguém tem fotos da beira interior? Nomeadamente da Guarda?
> Pelo radar do IPMA parece a beira interior tem sido bafejada por grandes quantidades de precipitação!!!!!



https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150113227880021.319421.155602960020&type=3


----------



## rubenpires93 (28 Fev 2013 às 00:50)

Neva nesta altura em Castelo Branco


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2013 às 00:51)

Belíssimos registos pessoal! 
Foi, e continua a ser pelos vistos, um evento memorável nalguns pontos.
Parabéns aos contemplados. Aos outros, onde me incluo, olhem, paciência!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Fev 2013 às 00:55)

ppereira disse:


> Boa noite, alguém tem fotos da beira interior? Nomeadamente da Guarda?
> Pelo radar do IPMA parece a beira interior tem sido bafejada por grandes quantidades de precipitação!!!!!



Onde estão os reporters da Guarda e as suas fotos?

Falando de forte nevão na Guarda, aqui deixo umas fotos que tirei em Dezembro 2010 quando circulava na A23 (GuardaCovihã). Posso dizer que foi um poderoso evento que obrigou o corte da via esquerda da autoestrada.












Cmps.


----------



## Paulo H (28 Fev 2013 às 00:55)

rubenpires disse:


> Neva nesta altura em Castelo Branco



Estava a ver que não chegava! Teve de ser com aguaceiros mais fortes, para começar a nevar 100%!


----------



## rubenpires93 (28 Fev 2013 às 00:58)

Paulo H disse:


> Estava a ver que não chegava! Teve de ser com aguaceiros mais fortes, para começar a nevar 100%!



Estas em que zona da cidade?


----------



## Paulo H (28 Fev 2013 às 01:00)

rubenpires disse:


> Estas em que zona da cidade?



estou no valongo, a uns 380m alt!


----------



## rubenpires93 (28 Fev 2013 às 01:03)

Paulo H disse:


> estou no valongo, a uns 380m alt!



Eu estou na zona da Boa Esperança. Vai reportando dai 
Por aqui agora apareceu de novo a chuva entre neve.
Vamos ver no que dá, eu aposto que a cota irá descer mais ..


----------



## Saurosantos (28 Fev 2013 às 01:07)

Boa noite pessoal!!! Eu estou mais alto... zona da se, e tb vi 100% neve, durante um minutinho...


----------



## Paulo H (28 Fev 2013 às 01:08)

Acontece o mesmo por aqui.. Mas é bom sinal ter aparecido neve 100%, pois a cota ainda vai descer uns 100m, segundo os modelos!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Fev 2013 às 01:11)

Volta a nevar bem pela Covilhã, com temperatura e humidade (muito importante!!) a descer!


----------



## Norther (28 Fev 2013 às 01:25)

cova beira disse:


> norther é agora na próxima célula é que pega, a temperatura cá em baixo ronda já um grau não'?



ronda entre 1 e 2ºC, vamos ver se nos atinge em cheio, tem que nevar bem para pegar :-)


----------



## cova beira (28 Fev 2013 às 01:27)

Norther disse:


> ronda entre 1 e 2ºC, vamos ver se nos atinge em cheio, tem que nevar bem para pegar :-)




isto ta muito molha parvos têm pouca intensidade, vamos ver se isto ainda ai chega


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Fev 2013 às 10:07)

Começara nevar muito em bragança...apesar de não estar previsto!


----------



## snowboard (28 Fev 2013 às 10:08)

E esta....contrariamente às previsões neva copiosamente em Bragança????De onde vieram as núvens?


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Fev 2013 às 10:10)

snowboard disse:


> E esta....contrariamente às previsões neva copiosamente em Bragança????De onde vieram as núvens?



De Espanha!


----------



## snowboard (28 Fev 2013 às 10:13)

ferreira5 disse:


> De Espanha!



Brincalhão....que te caia um floco em cima e te congele o nariz!!!!


----------



## Vince (28 Fev 2013 às 10:18)

snowboard disse:


> De onde vieram as nuvens?


----------



## Serrano (28 Fev 2013 às 10:32)

Sarzedo ontem às 17 horas...


----------



## Tmendes (28 Fev 2013 às 11:16)

Pampilhosa da Serra e Oleiros com muita neve.


----------



## godzila (28 Fev 2013 às 11:16)

ora aqui vai uma foto do picoto de cebola( Serra do açor) onde realmente nevou com fartura.


----------



## Tmendes (28 Fev 2013 às 11:18)

godzila disse:


> ora aqui vai uma foto do picoto de cebola( Serra do açor) onde realmente nevou com fartura.



Fantastico aguenta-se até sabado? Hoje ainda deve cair mais alguma...


----------



## godzila (28 Fev 2013 às 11:21)

Tmendes disse:


> Pampilhosa da Serra e Oleiros com muita neve.



Pampilhosa da serra com muita neve???
onde??
só á neve na Pampilhosa a partir dos 900 metros o que circunscreve a neve ao picoto de cebola, como podem ver na foto que eu coloquei á pouco.
de resto já andei na estrada desde Dornelas á Pampilhosa e não vi nada de nave na estrada nem nas valetas.
eu diria mesmo que foi um fracasso para quem queria ver neve por estas bandas.


----------



## Tmendes (28 Fev 2013 às 11:26)

Ontem a noite nevou nas aldeia soalheiras, deduzo que ainda haja isto dito pelo o meu avo que saiu de madrugada da aldeia. Cabeço da Urra pelo menos ainda deverá ter. Oleiros já vi fotografias.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.544485655584411.1073741825.100000689457668&type=1


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2013 às 12:04)

Boas,por aqui choveu toda a noite até de madrugada,e bem,pela manhã céu limpo e ambiente ,neste momento o céu já com muitas nuvens e algum vento,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## Norther (28 Fev 2013 às 12:16)

snowboard disse:


> E esta....contrariamente às previsões neva copiosamente em Bragança????De onde vieram as núvens?



O GFS mostra que hoje ainda a risco de neve no interior norte e centro e talvez no Gerês


----------



## boneli (28 Fev 2013 às 12:19)

Na TV estava a dar Carrazeda de Anciães com neve e....a nevar!


----------



## bartotaveira (28 Fev 2013 às 13:09)

Por aqui o cenário ainda é de muita neve.


----------



## godzila (28 Fev 2013 às 13:17)

godzila disse:


> Pampilhosa da serra com muita neve???
> onde??
> só á neve na Pampilhosa a partir dos 900 metros o que circunscreve a neve ao picoto de cebola, como podem ver na foto que eu coloquei á pouco.
> de resto já andei na estrada desde Dornelas á Pampilhosa e não vi nada de nave na estrada nem nas valetas.
> eu diria mesmo que foi um fracasso para quem queria ver neve por estas bandas.



pode acreditar que não foi um nevão tão espetacular ao ponto de merecer referencia, a precipitação foi pouca e a cota estava a rondar os 900 metos
para que não reste duvida do fenomeno aqui vão mais duas fotos:

esta é dos penedos de santa Luzia






e esta é do referido (cabesso da urra)


----------



## subaneve300 (28 Fev 2013 às 13:42)

mas que fotos fantásticas aí do açor se alguém puder que me dê fotos da estrela e guarda e a serra da lousã...


----------



## Norther (28 Fev 2013 às 14:35)

Umas fotos de Trancoso esta manhã, acumulação entre 15 a 20 cm


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2013 às 14:45)

Fotos magníficas!


----------



## subaneve300 (28 Fev 2013 às 14:45)

como se posta fotos no fórum?


----------



## quim_mane (28 Fev 2013 às 14:46)

Fotos brutais essas de Trancoso


----------



## Tmendes (28 Fev 2013 às 14:56)

godzila disse:


> pode acreditar que não foi um nevão tão espetacular ao ponto de merecer referencia, a precipitação foi pouca e a cota estava a rondar os 900 metos
> para que não reste duvida do fenomeno aqui vão mais duas fotos:
> 
> esta é dos penedos de santa Luzia
> ...



Bem menos do que estava a espera. Em Oleiros nevou bem mais. Já agora achas que a neve do picoto cebola se aguenta até sabado?


----------



## Marco_mb (28 Fev 2013 às 15:14)

Belissimas fotos.

Por aqui na vila de Proença-a-Nova nevou com alguma intensidade por volta das 4h mas não se aguentou, mas aqui no concelho a 5 km's da vila de Proença-a-Nova, na Serra das Corgas como é conhecida, a partir dos +/- 600m já havia uma boa acumulação.

Deixo aquio o link das fotos do facebook do Municipio de Proença. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.542179492482217.1073741827.100000705130201&type=1


----------



## jonyyy (28 Fev 2013 às 15:25)

Na minha aldeia, a 4 km da cidade da Guarda
São de telemovel mas acho que estão boas






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## vitamos (28 Fev 2013 às 15:29)

subaneve300 disse:


> como se posta fotos no fórum?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html


----------



## Brigantia (28 Fev 2013 às 15:30)

Norther disse:


> Umas fotos de Trancoso esta manhã, acumulação entre 15 a 20 cm




Imagens brutais de Trancoso.
Excelentes registos


----------



## godzila (28 Fev 2013 às 16:24)

Tmendes disse:


> Bem menos do que estava a espera. Em Oleiros nevou bem mais. Já agora achas que a neve do picoto cebola se aguenta até sabado?



certamente que não, a não se em algum vale da encosta norte.
a encosta sul, a qual eu fotografei e que está mais exposta ao sol já não tem neve alguma, o que é de esperar, dado a fraca precipitação que ocorreu.


----------



## kelinha (28 Fev 2013 às 16:33)

jonyyy disse:


>



Esteve um bom dia para andar a pedalar!


----------



## subaneve300 (28 Fev 2013 às 16:34)

serra da lousã hoje de manhã 
P.S. não fui eu que tirei a foto foi o site do coentral


----------



## Brigantia (28 Fev 2013 às 17:14)

Norther disse:


> Umas fotos de Trancoso esta manhã, acumulação entre 15 a 20 cm




Imagens brutais de Trancoso.
Excelentes registos


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Fev 2013 às 17:24)

Fotos muito boas. 
Em certas zonas a acumulação foi mesmo qualquer coisa.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Fev 2013 às 17:57)

Gimonde ontem.
Fotos enviadas por um Familiar.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
© Fernando





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
© Fernando


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2013 às 18:22)

Boas,pela tarde algumas nuvens de frio e agora céu limpo,temperatura em boa queda e vento de NWN e ,com 8.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.2ºC / 11.6ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Fev 2013 às 19:06)

godzila disse:


> ora aqui vai uma foto do picoto de cebola( Serra do açor) onde realmente nevou com fartura.



Sim bastante neve que chegou até a Covanca , pois estava branquinha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2013 às 19:22)

Vai ficando ,com 7.0ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Fev 2013 às 19:38)

Céu limpo e vento moderado
Temperatura actual 6.5ºC e 31%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 9.5ºC
Temperatura mínima desta madrugada 2.6ºC


----------



## Norther (28 Fev 2013 às 20:55)

como na vila onde moro não ouve neve no solo e as fotos  que tirei a encosta ainda estão na maquina e deixei-a no carro, só mais logo depois do café é que as coloco aqui, vou por mais umas de Trancoso que o meu grande amigo me tem mandado pelo telemóvel  tiveram mesmo um belo nevão 




 




 









 




 




 




 

Final da tarde


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Fev 2013 às 21:07)

Muito boas fotos com muita neve , fiquei bastante surprendido com  acumulação de neve em Trancoso .





Imagem do Monte Cebola ou pico de Cebola hoje pela manhã.


----------



## godzila (28 Fev 2013 às 21:14)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Muito boas fotos com muita neve , fiquei bastante surprendido com  acumulação de neve em Trancoso .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de onde foi tirada a foto?
a aldeia que se vê é a covanca?


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Fev 2013 às 21:22)

godzila disse:


> de onde foi tirada a foto?
> a aldeia que se vê é a covanca?



Sim ali fica a Covanca , esta foto foi tirada do alto da Fórnea.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2013 às 21:26)

Sigo com 5.9ºC e vento de N.


----------



## godzila (28 Fev 2013 às 21:29)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Sim ali fica a Covanca , esta foto foi tirada do alto da Fórnea.



a foto foi tirada de manhã!?
mas de manhã a encosta sul tinha bastante neve, custa a acreditar que na encosta norte não tenha nevado!


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Fev 2013 às 21:45)

godzila disse:


> a foto foi tirada de manhã!?
> mas de manhã a encosta sul tinha bastante neve, custa a acreditar que na encosta norte não tenha nevado!



A foto foi tirada pela manhã , e nesta encosta também nevou só que pelo que vi menos que nas escosta Sul, repara que a precipitação vinha de Leste temos que ter em conta  o efeito Fhoen .


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Fev 2013 às 21:54)

Nesta foto já dá para ver melhor , aqui está a Covanca.


----------



## jonaslor (28 Fev 2013 às 22:50)

Loriga ao acordar. Muito pouca precepitação...


----------



## Z13 (28 Fev 2013 às 22:54)

Muito boas as fotos de Trancoso!

Aqui por Bragança a mínima do dia foi batida agora mesmo... *-0,4ºC* actuais e a descer.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Fev 2013 às 23:40)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com algumas nuvens e o vento fraco e frio a marcar a tarde. 

estremos: 

3.3ºC de minima
10.1ºC de maxima

atuais: 

ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 4.2ºC


EDIT: 00.01h  levantou-se vento


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Fev 2013 às 23:41)

e ja agora bons registos da neve pessoal


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2013 às 00:47)

Excelentes fotos pessoal! Trancoso bateu Bragança em termos de acumulação. 

Aqui ontem (dia 28) foi marcado por uma diminuição gradual da nebulosidade e por um derretimento de grande parte da neve do dia anterior, no entanto ainda subsiste alguma neve na cidade.

Tive a oportunidade de me deslocar à Serra da Nogueira ao final da tarde principio da noite (infelizmente não pude ir mais cedo), na zona do cruzamento para a Senhora da Serra a pouco mais de 1000m a acumulação era de cerca de 40cm, a neve chegava-me a cima do joelho, no dia anterior a acumulação de neve deve  ter sido bem mais alta arrisco-me a dizer que deveria superar os 50cm.


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2013 às 01:03)

De manha encosta sul Serra da Estrela, Tortosendo - Covilhã

Foi um evento de desilusão para a Cova da Beira, apenas tivemos acumulação no solo  aos 800m sensivelmente, aos 700m nos carros.




 


Covilhã 



 

Ao final da tarde, restava neve nas zonas mais escondidas ao sol



 

Final da tarde
Serra da Gardunha com uma boa acumulação acima dos 1000m na cara norte


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Mar 2013 às 15:08)

subaneve300 disse:


> serra da lousã hoje de manhã
> P.S. não fui eu que tirei a foto foi o site do coentral



A que altitude se situa essa localidade?


----------

